# Dr. Si's Curse of the Crimson Throne - Alpha Group



## Dr Simon (Sep 29, 2008)

Curse of the Crimson Throne
Edge of Anarchy
Alpha Group

(Shayuri, Kinem, Lief, Walking Dad)
(Formerly: airwalkrr, rpgramen)​
[SBLOCK=Khadmeade]
Khadmeade had been stomping the streets of Korvosa all morning and was no further to finding this "Gaedren Lamm" whom was his prime suspect for having taken Roin. The man was slippery at covering his tracks, if he even existed in the first place. It was high time for a lunch-time ale and so the dwarf called at one of the better taverns that he knew. As he wwas raising his first tankard, Khadmeade noticed a card stuck to the bottom. A card from a Harrow deck, that the Varisian women use to tell fortunes and others use for gambling. This one was of the *Winged Serpent*. Assuming at first that it was probably left by some late night gambler, Khadmeade then noticed that the card bore writing on the reverse.

“I know what Gaedran has done to you. He has wronged me as well. I know where he dwells yet cannot strike at him. Come to my home at 3 Lancet Street at sunset. Others like you will be there. Gaedren must meet his fate, and justice must be done.”
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Bael]
Despite all that had happened, there was still duty. Theresa would probably not thank him if Bael lost his job at the Acadamae because he was spending every other waking moment hunting her killer. And duty meant occupying the mind on other things for a while. But none of this helped, especially when duty ended.

Bael enters the armoury, the other tiefling pay him little attention, the next guard shift coming in to take over for the late afternoon spot. He swaps his guard uniform for his civilian clothes and changes official weaponry for personal gear. As he does so, something flutters out of his belongings. A Harrow card, of the kind Varisian women use to tell fortunes.
This one represents the *Locksmith*. Picking it up, Bael notices writing on the reverse.

“I know what Gaedran has done to you. He has wronged me as well. I know where he dwells yet cannot strike at him. Come to my home at 3 Lancet Street at sunset. Others like you will be there. Gaedren must meet his fate, and justice must be done.”
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Maya]
To be Shoanti in Korvosa is to be treated with equal parts scorn, fear and curiosity. Such things have become every day to Maya, but it still makes daily life difficult when everyone else assumes that you are going to kill them and loot their corpse. The fear part has helped somewhat in tracking down a name for the kidnapper - Gaedren Lamm - but not his whereabouts. Either the people fear him more than an angry Shoanti, or he is very good at covering his tracks. Maya pauses, watching the midday sun sparkle on the Jaggare River as she idly fingers the medicine bundles that she carries. Here strange powers do not seem to need them, but a cultural attachment means that she carries a pouch of strange items.
It feels different. Checking the pouch, Maya discovers a card inside - a Harrow card of the kind used by Varisian women to tell fortunes. This one bears the image of *The Twin* on the front, and on the reverse, a message.

“I know what Gaedran has done to you. He has wronged me as well. I know where he dwells yet cannot strike at him. Come to my home at 3 Lancet Street at sunset. Others like you will be there. Gaedren must meet his fate, and justice must be done.”
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Tristan]
Tristan sits in his student room in the Acadamae, looking out over the rooves and Shingles of Korvosa. On the desk in front of him, his spellbook lies open and unread. His thoughts keep coming back to his sister, and the man he suspects of murdering her for a simple ring. A man that Tristan's magic is no use in finding. The pages of the spellbook contain eldritch secrets to control the powers of the universe, but they can't give him Gaedren Lamm's location.

Sighing, Tristan turns the page, and finds tucked inside the book a Harrow card, of the kind used by Varisian fortune tellers. This one bears an expertly painted image of the *Foreign Trader*. On the reverse is written a message.

“I know what Gaedran has done to you. He has wronged me as well. I know where he dwells yet cannot strike at him. Come to my home at 3 Lancet Street at sunset. Others like you will be there. Gaedren must meet his fate, and justice must be done.”
[/SBLOCK]

Attached map of Korvosa:


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 29, 2008)

Khadmeade's jaw hangs open for a moment. He then forcefully slams the mug down on the table. "Well, it's about damned time someone knew somethin'!"

A moment of dawning comprehension spreads across his face as he realizes all eyes in the tavern are now upon him. Thinking quickly he adds, "...about makin' a good ale. I was gettin' a wee bit tired of this watered down stuff ye humans call a beverage. It's high time someone demonstrated some smarts aboot brewin'. My compliments to ye and yer brewmaster!" he says to the barkeeper. He then quickly pays his tab, discreetly pockets the card, and leaves.

Sunset cannot come quickly enough. Khadmeade must have circled Lancet Street a dozen times by the time he feels it is dark enough to venture to the address. As he has done a hundred times already today, he examines his beard braids for any stray hairs hoping to make a good first impression. He then steps up to the door and knocks.


----------



## kinem (Sep 29, 2008)

_What the hell - in my spellbook no less?_ Tristan wonders who could have placed the card.  _It must have been Bael who put it there. Maybe Gaedran made more enemies than I thought._

Nervously he paced back and forth, any pretense of study gone for the rest of the day.

It is almost a relief when evening comes and he heads to Lancet Street, glaive in hand - ready for business in case that is planned for tonight.  He turns the corner and sees a dwarf in front of the address.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2008)

Bael looks at his fellow guards._ Could one of them...? ... not likely!
Hm, the Locksmith. I should risk a look. Perhaps I should inform Tristan.
... No, better see the person first. On the other hand, he my be invited, too!_

Bael dresses his studded leather armor, grabs his weapons and is on his way, stopping only shortly to take a cloak eith a cowl with him to mask his heritage to a casual viewer.

[sblock=ooc]
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
Without the cloak. I will rework it a bit later.

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2008)

Maya traced the tip of a sharp fingernail around the writing on the card. She'd never paid attention to Harrow cards. They were the frivolous games of a frivolous culture. She'd already checked her belongings, and found nothing missing. That was good. The Varisian who's deft fingers had secreted this in her possessions wanted her as an ally.

As it happened, she was prepared to admit that she could use some. Even Varisian.

She stood up and gathered her things. Maya was a tall woman, slender but muscular. Her face was pretty, with strong Shoanti features, but because she kept it carefully shaved and had a tribal tattoo running from her scalp down the right side of her face to her shoulder, her good looks were mostly appreciated by her own people. And that was fine with her.

Maya pulled her cloak on. When traveling alone, she found it helped to conceal herself a bit. A lone Shoanti sometimes got trouble, especially a young woman. With the strange spirit powers that burned in her, she was equal to that trouble...but right now she had more important things to do. Besides, the last thing she needed was to get on the wrong side of the watch just as she seemed close to reaching her goal.

With these thoughts in mind, Maya set out to that address, daring to hope again that she would find the child, and that justice would be meted.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 30, 2008)

Khadmeade knocks on the door of 3 Lancet Street - a tiny terraced house wedged between others of its ilk, with lath and plaster that has seen better days. There is no answer.

The dwarf notices other figures converging on the address. First to arrive is a male human carrying a pole-arm. Next is a cloaked figure, a glimpse of red skin just visible beneath the cowl. Finally, a tall Shoanti woman. She too seems to be concealing herself within a cloak.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Okay, so nows the chance for descriptions and introductions. Bael and Tristan would recognise each other.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kinem (Oct 1, 2008)

The young human man - dark haired, somewhat muscular, carrying the big weapon but wearing no visible armor - scans the others.

Good evening.  I am Tristan.  Bael, did you arrange this little party?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 1, 2008)

A stocky dwarf clad in scale mail stands at the door. He has a wooden shield strapped to his back and a warhammer hanging by his side. Around his neck is a carved wooden charm made to look like a forge. His black beard is very well-groomed, being brushed throughout and braided in several places, and his pate is balding in the front just a bit. His nose is large and pointy and his eyebrows are bushy and dark. His face is dour and serious as he looks over the lot of you.

"So then, out with it. Did one of ye call this meeting? Nae, I think not. Ye don't look like the Harrow dealin' type. So how's it we all arrive at the same address at the same time? The one who called me here said somethin' aboot getting evens with Gaedren Lamm. Might ye be wantin' te crush 'is skull in as well? E's taken me nephew he has. And it'll be a cold day in 'Ell before I allow him to get away with it."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2008)

kinem said:


> The young human man - dark haired, somewhat muscular, carrying the big weapon but wearing no visible armor - scans the others.
> 
> Good evening.  I am Tristan.  Bael, did you arrange this little party?



"Evening. I'm Bael. No Tristan, the dwarf is right. But I thought I would probably meet you here, too." The cloaked man with the slightly reddish skin answers Tristan. He seems to carry a light backpack below his cloak and on second look, you can discern a rapier.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 1, 2008)

"Bael and Tristan is it," the dwarf says, giving the tiefling a particularly discerning eye, "Well, I'm Khadmeade. Though under these circumstances I cannae say it be much of a pleasure. And who might ye be?" he asks the Shoanti woman.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2008)

_The note said there would be more..._

With a glance at the strange hooded man, Maya pulls the cowl of her cloak down to expose her head with a defiant toss.

"Maya, of the Shundar Quah." It was sort of true. She'd received the mark of the tribe, and the blessing of its totem from her father, but technically she hadn't been initiated or recognized.

She surveys the motley assembled before her with a critical eye.

"Bael. Tristan. Khadmeade. I've come to find Gaedran Lamm."

There was more, of course, but she decides not to volunteer it just yet. Just because they had a common foe didn't mean they were allies.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 2, 2008)

"Well he strikes me as more of the cowardly sort, lass, so I doubt he was the one who summoned us all here. I was told ta come here by a Harrow card. I presumed some gypsy dealt it and ye not look like gypsy folk. So obviously someone be pullin' strings behind the curtains as it 'twere. Seems we're all lookin' fer this Lamm feller though. An' none of us be too happy aboot it neither. I dinnae suppose any of ye have learned anythin' useful aboot him. I confess I've come up empty at just aboot every turn."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 3, 2008)

Suddenly the door to 3 Lancet Street swings open. A handsome, middle-aged Varisian woman in headscarf and skirts stands behind it. She smiles warmly.

"I apologise for keeping you waiting. My name is Zellara, please come in."

Beyond is a small front room with a curtained doorway leading further back into the building. The room is furnished in simple fashion, with a small table in the centre. A single chair stands on the far side, with four set up on the near side of the room. Wall hangings depicting strange eldritch figures adorn the walls, and light comes from a couple of candle-holders shaped like winged elves. The candles also give forth a rich scent of flowers and spice. On top of the table is a worn tablecloth. On top of the table sits a Harrow deck.

Zellara gestures for you all to sit, as she takes her place behind the single chair on the far side of the room. 

"Please be seated," she says. "There is bread and drink in a basket under the table if you wish.  I am sorry for the unconventional method of contacting you, but I must remain hidden as much as possible. A terrible man wishes me great harm, a man I believe has caused each of you great harm. A man name Gaedran Lamm."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 3, 2008)

Khadmeade's fist slams down upon the table. "Curse 'is bones! E's taken me nephew he has. I want te find 'im so I kin feel the satisfying crunch of his skull 'neath me hammer."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2008)

airwalkrr said:


> Khadmeade's fist slams down upon the table. "Curse 'is bones! E's taken me nephew he has. I want te find 'im so I kin feel the satisfying crunch of his skull 'neath me hammer."



"This would be to ... quick." Bael says, removing his cowl and showing his ancestry.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2008)

Maya prowls into the room and looks around. The wall hangings with strange emblems on them catch her eye for a moment, but then she focuses on the Varisian woman who had brought them here. A dozen questions spring to mind, not the least of which was, 'how did you know we seek him?' But she asked the most important first.

"How can we find him?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 6, 2008)

Zellara picks up her Harrow deck and shuffles it deftly, holding it open to each of you. The intent seems to be that you each replace the cards you were given.

"A year ago, thieves stole my Harrow deck from me. It has been in my family for generations, and as any Varisian will tell you, the older the Harrow the more truth it speaks. It was my only source of income and so my son Eran hunted down the thieves. They were in the employ of a man named Gaedran Lamm and as a reward for his discovery Lamm had my son killed and dumped in the river.

"I went to the guard, but they were not concerned about a penniless Varisian widow, and Lamm had evaded them for years - they were far too slow to catch him even if they had wanted to help. So I searched around, I sold almost everything I had to pay bribes and I consulted the Harrow until finally I had what I sought, Gaedren Lamm's address. But I am powerless to do what needs to be done, to bring about justice, so I found you, others who have been wronged by Lamm with the power to make him pay for his crimes.

"And so I can offer the only two things I have left. Lamm's address, and a Harrow reading to guide you. Lamm can be found in an old fishery north of here, at West Pier 17. Here he trains his gang of child pickpockets, and counts his stolen treasure. Do with this information as you wish."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2008)

Bael nods and puts his Harrow card back. He does it in a way, that prevents the others from easily spotting which symbol he had. He then listens to the reading.


----------



## kinem (Oct 6, 2008)

"My condolences.  I lost my sister to that monster and I will certainly try to help.

How were these delivered to us?" Tristan asks as he holds forth the card.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 6, 2008)

"Did the lady not explain that she spent all her resources searching fer souls such as us that been wronged by that basterd? Well, milady, I be glad te make Lamm pay fer 'is crimes. A good whumpin' of his 'ead with me hammer and justice shall be done. As good Torag teaches, ain't no justice like that of a stone connectin' with an evil skull. I do thank ye fer yer persistence in seekin' us ought, and I vow by Torag's forge that Lamm will pay for 'is vile deeds. I say, the sooner we go to 'is 'ouse and start dolin' oot vigilante justice the better. What say ye, comrades? Most of ye look like yer at least halfway decent in a fight anyway."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2008)

"Fishery. North. West Pier seventeen," repeats Maya grimly.

She nods at the widow. "I will add Eran's name to the names of those avenged. His shade will let you rest."

When the Shoanti notices the Harrow deck, she decides the Varisian must be asking for the return of her card. She plucks it from her pouch and tucks it into the deck.

"Thank you for your help."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 7, 2008)

Och, forgive me manners, might ye be wantin' this back? Khadmeade asks, brandishing the card he received earlier.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 8, 2008)

"You must allow an old fortune teller to keep her tricks," Zellara says to Tristan with a sly wink. "Now, I shall give you a reading. Listen well and it may guide you in times ahead."

"First, the Choosing." Zellara presents the Harrow deck to each of you in turn to draw (and replace) a card. [OOC: See below]

This done, she shuffles the deck and lays out nine cards on the table, face down, in a thre by three square.

"The Harrow speaks of the Past." She turns over the column of cards to her left. They cards are The Winged Serpent, The Mountain Man and The Waxworks. "There is powerful alignment here. You have felt helpless, trapped, affected by an external physical power. The Winged Serpent speaks strongly. You have been awaiting the right time to strike."

"The Harrow speaks of the Present." She turns over the middle column of cards. They are The Trumpet, The Crows and The Mute Hag. "The Trumpet sounds a call to arms, it is time for you to stand up and show your true powers. The Crows speak of the taking of loved ones and of valuable items, these things are hidden but may be made clear. Beware the Mute Hag. There are dark secrets here, or dangerous blood pacts that may bring dager to all."

"The Harrow speaks of the Future." She turns the final column of cards. They are the Carnival, The Paladin and The Empty Throne. "All may not be as it seems. Beware of illusions or false dreams, but these may turn to the good in the end, if you stand firm under adversity. Even if you prevail there will be a loss that brings bad tidings."

"The Harrow has spoken." Zellara gather the cards up again and shuffles them, seemingly oblivious to the four people before her.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Before the full Harrowing each of you select and replace a card. There are several ways you can emulate this:

- If you have a Paizo Harrow Deck, draw a card and tell me the result.
- If you have a deck of ordinary playing cards, draw one and tell me the result (include both jokers).
- Roll a d6 and a d10 (re-roll 0), tell me the result. You can use Invis Castle or ask me to roll if you like.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 8, 2008)

d6 = 6
d10 = 6


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2008)

ooc: Harrow Draw (1d6=5, 1d10=3) for Bael.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2008)

Maya seems impatient with the Harrow, but the Varisians have some status. They too were an old people; a people native to these lands. And the woman had been of help. She would honor the ritual.

(She draws a 1 and 1... Roll Lookup )


----------



## kinem (Oct 8, 2008)

Tristan wonders if there is really something to this harrow reading.  He wishes he could cast _detect magic_ to check if the cards are really magical or if the woman is casting a spell, but decides that it would be considered rude.  _I would have checked out the card before, but I thought Bael had planted it so I didn't bother._

In any case, the reading seems vague enough that it might not mean anything.  _"The future holds some good and some bad" - yeah, my momma told me that much when I was five, lady._

Nonetheless he respectfully draws a card.

draw: 1 and 9


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 9, 2008)

Bael's card is The Publican. "The Publican speaks of the power of fellowship. Cleave to your friends and find support in one another but beware, the time may come when you can find no refuge in the place that you call home."

Khadmeade draws The Courtesan. "The Courtesan weaves a tanngled web of intrigue with her feminine wiles. Beware that as you walk its strands you do not become ensnared."

Maya draws The Paladin. "The Paladin stands firm in the face of adversity, but sometimes stays when it would be better to withdraw. Which will you do, I wonder? This dilemma will, I think, be key to your survival."

Tristan draws The Cyclone. "There will be a tumultous time ahead, you will be snatched up in the grasp of evil and cast one way and another. When all settles, it will be a time for renewal."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 9, 2008)

"This Harrow hocus pocus intrigues me, madam. I hafta say I look forward to seein' how yer predictions carry forth on the field o' battle. Well, what say ye, my fellows? Let us be off to do Lamm one over."


----------



## kinem (Oct 9, 2008)

"Indeed.  I'm something of a wizard myself, so I'd like to find out more about it.  Thanks for your help, Zellara.  If I make it I will return here and tell you what went down."

_Yes, perhaps there is something to the cards._

Tristan stands up, hefts his glaive, and heads for the door.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 9, 2008)

"IF ye make it? Lad, ye've got a dwarf priest of Torag with ye. Ye'll not be dyin' today. Not on my watch. Torag's stone strength is with us!"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2008)

Maya inspects the card, for a moment taken by its art, and lulled by the nearly hypnotic words of their mistress. She feels a fierce stab of pride at the idea of standing against all enemies, great and meek...but scowls a little at the thought she wouldn't withdraw when needed.

Though, had she thought about it, she might have seen that she was truly rebelling against the thought that she would need to withdraw at all.

The Shoanti finally nods and shrugs, and offers the card back. 

"Fate waits like a spider, and we are all caught in its web. What will be, will be."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2008)

"Whatever. Thanks for the reading. I will heed to it and stay with this merry group of avengers." Bael says to the varisian woman before he follows Tristan.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 10, 2008)

West Pier 17 is not far from Zellara's house, just a short way north, but it is already dark by the time you arrive. The city of Korvosa is quiet, almost unnaturally so as if it were waiting to exhale.

The Old Fishery is a rickety building where every angle is askew. The building juts out over the water of the Jeggare River, its eastern end supported by pilings encrusted with weed and barnacles. Double doors onto the street are shut tight, and the windows are all boarded over. To the north, a loading ramp leads into what looks like a courtyard from where you hide in the shadows. To the south, a boardwalk of old warped planks clings to the edge of the building and leads out to a sail-less sloop, listing slightly in the water. A faint flicker of light shines through the boards of the nearest window on the south wall, but there are no other signs of life.

Edit: There should be a map attached but I'm not seeing it. Let me know if you can or not.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2008)

ooc: I did a small peek at the other game thread, sawing that they are not far beyond our group. I linked their map to here:

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2008)

"Hm, shall one of us scout ahead or will we just bash in the door and try to get our hands on Lamm?" Bael whispers to the others, his movement silent.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2

Stealth+8, including ACP
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 10, 2008)

"How will we know for sure it's him?  I never saw the man ... have any of you?

I don't doubt Zellara's sincereity, but when it comes to taking a man's life, I must have confirmation."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 10, 2008)

"So long as we make sure 'e can't git oot the back way, I think we'll be fine, lad," Khadmeade says to Bael.

_'Sides, I need ta keep me eye on you,_ he thinks to himself.

"I heard tell what the feller looks like. 'E's a rapscallion te be sure. But dinnae worry. I'm not aboot to go killin' 'im without makin' sura who it is neither."

[sblock=OOC]Dr. Si, you'll have to change the file name each time you upload an image. EN World won't let you upload the same image to more than one thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2008)

"Any objections, or can I use this, even if we are not fully certain? Wouldn't do any lasting damage." Bael whispers to the others, pointing at the sap on his belt..

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2

Stealth+8, including ACP
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 11, 2008)

"I intend on thumpin' 'im with me hammer and healin' 'im after 'e's been tied and gagged if it be necessary to identify 'im. So I guess, nae. I dinnae have a problem with it."


----------



## kinem (Oct 11, 2008)

"A sap's fine.  I might be able to put him to sleep with a spell" Tristan says "but it takes several seconds to cast it, and it may not work, especially if he's stong willed."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2008)

"One of us should go to that window with the light and look inside," Maya notes dourly. "It's hard to plan when we don't know what we're up against."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2008)

"That is what I thought, too.." Bael whispers to the others, nodding to Maya's suggestion.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2

Stealth+8, including ACP
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 12, 2008)

"Ye're a spry lookin' one, an' I'm guessin' yer kind see in the dark too. Why don't ye go take a look?" Khadmeade says to Bael.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2008)

"Yes, my nightside is as good as a dwarf's. Consider it done." Bael whispers to the others, before moving stealthy to the building.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2

Stealth+8, including ACP
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 13, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Bael]
The boardwalk to the south of the building is slippery, becoming moreso as an evening mist begins to roll in from the river. The boards are also loose and creaky, forcing Bael to move very gingeryl to avoid making a noise.

He reaches the lit window and peers through the gaps between the boards. INside, he can just about make out a blond human man seated on a bed, reading a book by candlelight. The man has his back to the window.

Bael shifts his weight and the boardwalk gives the tiniest of creaks. From somewhere in the building, a dog barks, briefly.

The man looks up and looks around in alarm, a sneer etched across his face. He reaches inside his coat and draws forth a slender wand. He does not seem to have noticed Bael outside the window.
[/SBLOCK]

The rest of the party can see Bael make his way carefully along the boardwalk to the lit window, see him peering through. A dog barks, once, from somewhere in the building. Bael freezes where he is, but nothing immediately seems to happen.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2008)

Bael points toward the building. He shows one finger. Then he pantomimes casting a spell and holding a wand.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2

Stealth+8, including ACP
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 14, 2008)

"A spellcaster inside! And from the looks of things, Bael's found 'im already castin'! Hurry, friends, before he has too much time to prepare!"

Khadmeade rushes for the door, attempting to knock it down. (Str +2, plus any bonus for charging if allowed)


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 14, 2008)

OOC: Airwalkrr, I like your style!

Khadmeade slams into the front doors and the rusty hinges give way under the assault. He finds himself in an office, or at least a ratty old room that might once have been an office. It stinks of animal.

The barking of the dog gets louder and the door in the far left corner crashes open as a snarling black mastiff bursts through. The animal leaps towards Khadmeade, who only just manages to get the corner of the table between himself and the dog.

[SBLOCK=Bael]
Bael sees the dwarf charge across to the fishery, hears the racket of the doors crashing open and the dog barking. The blond man inside the room whips out his wand and edges to the door in the far corner of the room.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Initiative:
Dog 7
Khadmeade 2

Attacks Dog Bite - miss.
Khadmeade is not surprised as I'm assuming he'd be expecting trouble of some sort, and there were a few seconds between Khadmeade making his entrance and the dog making its.

Maya and Tristan are outside, somewhere at the bottom of the map.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2008)

If Bael gets a clean shot, he will draw his bow, shoot the caster and take a step away from the window

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

move: draw weapon
standard: shoot
free: 5 ft step north

Stealth+8, including ACP
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 15, 2008)

_This is it!_

With his blood pounding loudly in his ears, Tristan will head towards the building.  He'll unleash an acid dart on the dog if he gets a good line of sight and is within range.

[sblock=ooc]att acid dart +3 ranged touch (1d6+1, crit 20/x2, 30' range)[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2008)

Khadmeade draws his hammer and takes a step (left) around the table to get a clean view of the dog. "Feel the wrath of Torag, ye mangy mutt!" he cries, swinging his hammer at the hound.[sblock=OOC]Atk +2 warhammer (1d8+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 15, 2008)

Bael fires through a chink in the window. His arrow buries itself in the man's shoulder, who gives a shriek of pain and surprise and flees through the doorway...into the room where Khadmeade is fighting the dog. The man gives another shriek and waves his wand desperately at the dwarf. A glob of acid spurts over Khadmeade's head to land harmlessly on the wall behind. The man gives a third shriek.

Khadmeade swings his hammer but the close quarters prevent him from getting a decent shot at the dog, which continues to press its assault in a flurry of teeth. At one point it latches onto Khadmeade's arm but fails to penetrate his armour. It lets go and backs off briefly.

Tristan enters and fires an acid dart at the dog, but his acid missile too goes astray.

[SBLOCK=OOC]

Initiative order is:
Man (Yargin) 18
Tristan 13
Dog 7
Maya 6
Bael 5
Khadmeade 2

I've cycled back around to the dog, so it's Maya up next to act and then cycle around again. To keep combat flowing I don't always stick to one post per round.

Crunch:

Bael shortbow attack 13+3=16, hit. Damage = 6
Khadmeade hammer attack 3+2 = 5, miss.
Tristan acid dart touch attack 5 +3=8, miss.

Yargin missed with his wand, and the dog missed with its bite.

I kept Tristan's acid dart attack against the dog, as it is dark in the room, Yargin is lurking on the far side and the dog is making itself more noticable. I reckon he'd probably zap the more obvious target. It would still be a miss against Yargin.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2008)

Maya goes to the door, but stays just to one side, out of sight from within. There she casts a spell. As she chants the strange syllables, luminous green smoke curls out from her lips and teeth and twines around her. The eldritch mist gathers into a round shape before her...then vanishes.

(move and cast Shield)


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2008)

"Hold still ye dumb dog!" Khadmeade yells, swinging viciously at the mastiff before him.[sblock=OOC]Atk +2 warhammer (1d8+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 16, 2008)

Bael puts away and moves towards the door, standing next to it, still hidden from the men inside.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

standard: put away shortbow
move: down x3, left x2

Stealth+8, including ACP
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 17, 2008)

Tristan steps back (out the door) and begins casting his sleep spell, planning to target the wand-wielding wizard.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 17, 2008)

The man with the wand gives yet another shriek as he waves the wand in the direction of Khadmeade. Another glob of yellow-green liquid shoots from the end, this time splattering the dwarf with a burning sensation. He then dashes from the room through the door that the dog came through, and out of the door at the other end. Only darkness can be seen beyond.

"Help!" he cries. "Madmen, intruders!"

Khadmeade catches the mastiff a glancing blow to the shoulder. It yelps and drops back briefly, before coming back at the dwarf with renewed vigour. The stout-hearted cleric fends it off with his shield.

Bael and Maya take up flanking positions either side of the double doors.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Khadmeade is hit for 3 acid damage.
Dog attack misses.

Khadmeade hammer attack 20+2=22. Crit confirm 8+2=10, not crit.
Hammer damage vs. dog 1d8+2=3

Tristan's original target moved out of range on his turn, so if Tristan wants to change his actions accordingly he may do so.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kinem (Oct 17, 2008)

Dr Simon said:


> Tristan's original target moved out of range on his turn, so if Tristan wants to change his actions accordingly he may do so.




ooc: He'll try to get the dog, then.  Full round casting sure sucks.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 17, 2008)

The dog stops in mid-lunge and curls up on the floor, asleep, snoring and farting noisily.

[SBLOCK=Tristan]
I'm assuming that you place the point of origin of the spell behind the dog so as not to catch Khadmeade as well.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 18, 2008)

"Sweet dreams, pooch," Khadmeade chortles as he steps over the dog and continues after the caster, chanting as he goes, "Mighty Torag, Strong as Stones, Bless our Weapons, Break their Bones!"

[sblock=OOC]Cast bless, then pursue the caster with a move action. All allies in the blessed area (50-ft. radius burst) gain +1 morale bonus to hit and saves against fear.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2008)

Maya curses to herself. There went the element of surprise. No help for it now though. Let him know they were coming then. Let him feel the fear of his own inevitable doom. Besides, this way they knew where to go.

She enters the room and glances around, then asks Khadmeade simply, "Which way?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2008)

Bael moves to the others, a rapier in his hand. "Ok, I'm here let's proceed."

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

standard: put away shortbow
move: down x3, left x2

Stealth+8, including ACP
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 21, 2008)

_Damn! That spell was meant for the man.  And he's a wizard - I'll bet he's not even the guy.

And now this dog'll wake up in a minute or so and attack us again._

Tristan considers the quick way of solving that but instead tries to move the dog into the room the man came from and shut the door.  _Not his fault his master's an animal._


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 21, 2008)

"Dinnae bother wit' the mutt, lad," Khadmeade tells Tristan, "it's the caster we need be worried about. I saw 'im run down this way. Follow me!"


----------



## kinem (Oct 21, 2008)

"All right, since you saw which way he went" Tristan says, and moves to follow the dwarf.

_Hey, I've never done this kind of thing before ... never killed a man.  But this is for Teresa ... I'm ready.  I can do this._


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 22, 2008)

Khadmeade crashes through the doors after the shrieking blond man. The second door opens into a large room, the far recesses lost in shadow. The dwarf finds himself on a wooden catwalk that runs around the room to the right, before descending to the floor 8 ft. below by a set of wooden steps. The stink of fish is powerful here, intermingled with the odours of unwashed bodies.

The blond man is running away along the catwalk, and striding purposefully in the opposite direction comes a burly half-orc, axe in hand. It gives a bellow of rage at the sight of the dwarf.

Tristan and Maya are closest behind the dwarf and can make out most of this, although their eyesight is not so good in the dim light (the only light comes from what moonlight filters through from outside via the gaps in the building). Bael brings up the rear, rapier at the ready.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 22, 2008)

Bael moves forwards, a rapier still in his hand. "Let me through and make some light, I have none myself! The dwarf and me are the only ones of us who can see without light.."

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

move forward and attack.

Stealth+8, including ACP
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2008)

"Och, now we 'ave a real fight on our hands. Have at ye, ye clueless brute. I'll have ye know I've specially trained te fight yer kind. Well, at least half o' ye. Anyway, the point remains, if ye side with Lamm then ye sided wrong. Feel the stone strength of Torag!"[sblock=OOC]Move and attack the half-orc. I believe I get my racial bonus against half-orcs as well since they have Orc Blood. hp 18/21; +4 warhammer (1d8+2)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 24, 2008)

Tristan will wait for Bael to shed light on the situation, then will attack the half-orc with an acid dart.  "Sorry but we have to get through.  Step aside, and we'll let you go.  Our only quarrel is with Lamm!"

[sblock=ooc]att acid dart +3 ranged touch (1d6+1, crit 20/x2, 30' range)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2008)

ooc: @Kinem:Sorry, I meant one of you to make some light. Bael lacks the equipment and/or magic to do himself.


----------



## kinem (Oct 26, 2008)

ooc: @WD: Oh. Oops 

I'm going to leave my post as is as the group is not yet a well integrated team; so Tristan misunderstood, IC; and also because Tristan can't produce a light either.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2008)

When it becomes clear that no one else is doing it, Maya blows air out her nose in an annoyed snort and casts a Light spell on her own weapon, suffasing the room in unearthly, cold green tinted illumination.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 27, 2008)

"Not so much fun when ye're not the only one who kin see is it? Now have at ye!" Khademeade cries.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 27, 2008)

Khadmeade and the half-orc meet half-way, at the top of the stairs. The half-orc bears horrific scars across the right hand side of his face, and his right eye is missing. His face, however, is set in a manic grin, and he giggles inanely as he swings a heavy mace at Khadmeade, catching the dwarf across the chest with considerable force. In response, Khadmeade raps the half-orc's arm with his warhammer, but the blow doesn't seem nearly as effective.

Tristan's acid dart flies over the head of the half-orc, perhaps jostled by Bael as he moves to the front. Maya's orb illuminates the room, revealing a vat of slimy fish guts (to the left) and an opening down to the river (to the right), as well as piles of barrels. There is a sound of shuffling from somewhere below. The blond man, meanwhile, has reached the floor below.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
"Giggles" attack on Khadmeade for a critical hit, damage 12.
Khadmeade attack on half-orc, 16+2= 18, hit. Damage 1d8+2 = 3
Tristan's acid dart attack 5+3=8, miss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 27, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Yet again, I strike for minimum damage. *sigh*[/sblock]"Ach! This one's got a bite in 'im. Bring all ye have te bear lads. It's gonna be a tough fight! Bael, see if ye can git around 'im somehow," Khadmeade says to his comrades while taking a more defensive posture against the half-orc.

[sblock=OOC]Attack the half-orc while fighting defensively. AC 19 and +0 to hit for 1d8+2 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2008)

"Ack!" Tristan casts another spell, trying to cast it as quickly as possible.

[sblock=ooc]_grease_ on the half-orc's mace, reflex negates DC 15[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2008)

If Bael has a chance to do it, he will tumble behind the half-orc and use his rapier against him.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

'move'/tumble forward and attack.

Acrobatics+6, including ACP
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 30, 2008)

The half-orc slams his flail into Khadmeade's shield, unable to penetrate the old dwarven defensive training. He giggles manically as his blow bounces back. From behind Khadmeade, Tristan utters words of arcane power and is rewarded with the sight of a slick grease dripping from the half-orc's flail.

With great agility, Bael leaps onto the railing of the walkway and flips over the top of the half-orc to land behind him. The half-orc spins and swings its flail at the tiefling, only for his weapon to slip from his grasp and fly over the balcony to the floor below. It drops through the hole in the floor below. There is a splash.  The blond man has, by this point, reached the same hole in the floor and is beginning to climb down into it using a netowrk of ropes. He looks up in fear as the flail drops past him.

Bael bends his rapier on the half-orc's armour, but this at least provides the distraction that Khadmeade needs to slam his warhammer into the half-orc's side. The half-orc giggles as he drops to his knees.

"Hee hee. You'll pay for that, dwarf," he grunts.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Half-Orc attack on Khadmeade - miss.
Tristan - Grease spell on half-orc.
Bael. Acrobatics check 12+7=19. Not quite enough to beat DC (in PFRPG this is 20 + enemy's BAB to avoid an AoO).
Giggle's AoO provokes save against Grease spell. Fails. (Natural 1)
Bael Rapier attack 8+2 (+2 flanking) = 12. Miss.
Khadmeade warhammer attack 11+2 (+2 flanking, +1 racial) = 16. Hit. 
Khadmeade warhammer damage 1d8+2 = 9.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2008)

"Ye'll be hard-pressed te back up those words withoot a weapon. Now why don't ye join the dog in a nice slumber."

[sblock=OOC]Yay! Better damage this time. Attack the half-orc normally again. +2 Strength +1 bless +2 flanking +1 racial bonus = +6 (1d8+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2008)

"Nice work dwarf. Now let me try."
Bael tries to find an opening on the flanked enemy.
If the half-orc is down, before Bael can act, he will instead follow the way down.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Attack! (+5 / 1d6+2. 1d6 sneak)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 31, 2008)

OOC: Gah! Missed the Bless spell. Well, a quick scan shows that it wouldn't have changed anything so far.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 31, 2008)

When she sees the laughing warrior is adequately engaged, Maya turns her attention to the fleeing man.

In a sibilant voice, she invokes ancient spirits and grins as power surges to her hands. Unearthly green witchfire crackles between her fingers...which are now topped by cruel curved talons...and then lances out in a sudden stroke!

(Magic Missile at Mr Runaway! 1d4+1 damage)


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 31, 2008)

Maya's bolt of green energy catches the blond man in the back and spins him round.

"Guh!" he announces as he drops through the opening in the floor [OOC: The square blue bit]. A second later there is a heavy splash.

Even gravely wounded, the half-orc proves a slippery customer as he rolls aside from both Khadmeade and Bael's strikes, slides over the side of the walkway and hangs there, prepared to drop to the floor below. As he goes he makes an attempt to grab Khadmeade's foot, but a swing from the dwarf's warhammer, even though it doesn't connect, causes him to miss. He giggles at his apparent escape, but just as he is about to let go Bael's rapier skewers him through the neck. He drops to the floor with a thud.

When the blond man is shot down, and when the half-orc lands on the lower floor, both events cause muffled gasps and the sounds of shuffling from below the walkway. The voices sound child-like.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Maya Magic Missile damage 1d4+1 = 4
Bael rapier attack 8+5=13. Miss
Khadmeade Warhammer attack 6+6=12. Miss
Half-orc attempts to grapple Khadmeade. Miss.
Khadmeade's AoO 6+6 (again!)=12. Miss. 
Bael's AoO 12+5=17, hit. Damage 1d6+2=8
(I took the liberty of assuming that you'd both take the A's of O on offer).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 31, 2008)

"Heal him, if you want. I will go and see if the other still tries to flee or starts to drown."
Bael says to the cleric before proceeding on his way down.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 1, 2008)

"Not too bad in a fight are ye?" Khadmeade says to Bael with a grin. He is clutching his side in a bit of pain, but waves anyone off who seems concerned. He clambers down the steps to see if he can stabilize the blond man first, followed by the half-orc, but only if they still appear to be breathing.

[sblock=OOC]It will take two rounds for Khadmeade to reach the bottom of the stairs where the bad guys fell. After that, he will spontaneously cast _cure minor wounds_ in exchange for _create water_ on the blond man, followed by the same in exchange for _vigor_ on the half-orc, but only if they are still alive by the time he gets there.

Did the blond man fall down a pit? Because on the map it looks like a pool of water.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 2, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Just to clarify - the blue circle on the left of the map is a vat of chum and other stinking stuff. The blue rectangle is a hole in the floor that drops to the river below. The blond man has fallen out of sight.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2008)

Maya goes down the stairs as well, but pays no attention to the fallen. She'd heard those frightened cries. Oh yes. Her eyes glitter as she searches over the floorboards, tapping them with her feet. If she finds one that is loose, she falls onto it and tries to pry it up with her clawed fingers.

"Do not be afraid, little ones," she calls softly as she looks. "We are here to take you from this place."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 3, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]How far of a fall is it to the river below? Khadmeade would like to recover the man and keep him alive if possible. If it is a short enough drop that he reasonably believes he won't take damage from the fall, he'll jump down and look for the blonde man.

Did he make it to the half-orc in time?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 3, 2008)

As Bael and Khadmeade race down to the ground floor, Maya tears up one of the floorboards to see a huddle of dirty faces looking up at her. Children aged about 6-12 stare at her with a mixture of expressions from fear to sullen glares. Some turn to look as Bael and Khadmeade arrive on the lower floor.

Bael and Khadmeade can see that hammocks have been slung between the supports of the walkway, but the children are all up and clustered together, probably about 20-30 in total.

Checking the hole in the floor, Bael sees that it drops about 4 ft. into the river below. Ropes and netting hang over the side, and the tielfling sees a wooden walkway beneath the building that leads to a door on the shoreward side. He can't see the blond man, but there is a sudden thrashing in the water as the dorsal fin of a jigsaw shark breaks the surface.

Khadmeade, meanwhile, touches the half-orc and sees his breathing stabilise.

"Oi, mate," says one of the older boys softly, in Khadmeade's direction. "She with you?" He points up at Maya.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
In PFRPG, you can use 0th level spells freely, so there's no need to "swap out" any spells. It's also "Stabilise" rather than Cure Minor Wounds, which does what it says rather than heal 1 hp.

Jigsaw Sharks are a local species known to swim up the Jeggare River in search of scavenge from time to time. This one has just found some. They are named for their patterned colouration.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 3, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Right you are, Simon! I had totally forgotten about that. In that case, Khadmeade would probably have kept stabilize prepared instead of create water, assuming that is ok.[/sblock]

"Aye, she is lad. And we're gonna git the lot of ye oot of this place. But firs' kin ye tell us where te find Lamm? We've got a score te settle."

Khadmeade then looks at each of his companions in turn, "Have any of ye got rope te bind this piece o' scum?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2008)

"Sorry, looks like blond boy is feeding the sharks. I couldn't reach him in time. Move cautiously and don't drop into the water. Good work with the half-orc, priest."
Bael says to the cleric before he tries to smile at the kids to ease their tension a bit.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 5, 2008)

The older boy steps cautiously out from under the walkway, with a suspicious glance up above at Maya. He gives the half-orc a quick check over. Behind him, the other children gather together in a huddle.

"Lamm's down below mate," says the boy, pointing to the hole beside Bael. "He don't come up no more. Yargin, he goes down there." He peers over the edge. "Looks like 'e ain't comin' up no more, though," he adds with a grin. "And when one of us does bad, we gets sent down to Lamm, and don't come up no more. The little ones reckon there's a monster called Gobbleguts what eats 'em, but I reckon it's Lamm what shivs 'em and chucks 'em to the sharks."

Khadmeade spots, in the pack of children, a young dwarven lad - stocky and muscular, looking older than his years next to the scrawny humans (the fluffy side-burn whiskers help too, uncommon on most 7 year olds). His nephew Roin, stood shyly behind a taller Varisian girl, grinning at his uncle but saying nothing.

[SBLOCK=Bael]
There's one child in the pack that looks...wrong. Too old in the face for a child. Perhaps a gnome or halfling adult. They look like they are skulking in the middle of the children, trying not to be noticed.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Airwalkrr]
No problems with "Stabilise". I re-read the rules on Orisons, seems like you choose 3 to prep each day, then can cast these _at will_ as spell-like abilities. So I'm happy for Khadmeade to have prepped Stabilise instead of Create Water. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

"Everything ok, kids. You will be all fine. All... but you!"
Bael points his rapier at one of the kids. At second look, it seems a bit odd. Maybe an adult halfling or gnome.
"Don't pose longer as a child! Who are you, and what is your buisness here?"

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2008)

Maya quickly pulls her hands back into her large sleeves so as not to frighten them. She scans the children, but is frustrated by the sea of faces in front of her.

"There is a Shoanti child...where is he?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 7, 2008)

Maya's question is answered in an unpleasant fashion as the mysterious figure responds to Bael.

"Damn you red boy," says the figure with a sneer. There is a flash of metal, and the children all take a panicked step away from the small figure. All but one. The figure is a gnome, dressed in rags like the orphans, but better equipped. His left hand grips hard onto the forearm of a young Shoanti boy. His right hand holds a kukri, hovering above the boy's wrist.

"You're going to let me go, red boy. You wouldn't want to hurt the child, would you?" says the gnome.

[SBLOCK=Maya]
Of course this is the child she's looking for.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Kinem]
I've left Tristan where he was, on the walkway, in the absence of other instruction, but he's had time to get down to the lower floor if you want.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2008)

Bael looks at the shoanti woman, still pointing his rapier at the gnome.
_She searched for the child. It is her call. But if it was no gnome, but Lamm, I wouldn't hesitate..._ he thinks.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Nice WE. Will be back on tuesday.

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 10, 2008)

Tristan heads down to the walkway.  Uncertain how to deal with the hostage situation, he prepares to cast a spell that _might_ help, but will only do it if needed.

[sblock=ooc]Ready an action to cast _grease_ on the kukri if the gnome makes a sudden move with it.  Using bonded item for the extra spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 13, 2008)

Maya pauses on seeing the predicament and raises her hands...claws now retracted so they look normal. It was risky, but honor demanded.

"The child is valuable only to me," she says without looking at the others. "They will not stop for him. Take me instead. They will not want to lose me before their confrontation with Gaedran. Only with me will you be assured escape."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 14, 2008)

Remembering the mage's useful spell from last time, Khadmeade cocks his head just slightly up at Tristan and, with a wink and an ever so slight nod, lunges for the gnome, trying to bat the kukri away with his hammer.

"Ye coward! How dare ye threaten a wee boy?"

[sblock=OOC]Attack to disarm. Provokes AoO.

AC 17, touch 11, ff 16
hp 6/21
Atk +7 (+2 Str, +1 bless, +4 combatant size); gnome takes -4 for using a light weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 14, 2008)

The gnome seems puzzled by Maya's offer, and pauses as he weighs up a hostage that is easy to hold onto versus a more powerful one. Acts of honour and sacrifice are alien to the little creature and he seems baffled. 

Suddenly, Khadmeade makes his attack. The gnome hefts his kukri. Tristan is faster, snapping off his spell even as the gnome flexes slightly for a strike. The kukri flies backwards out of his hand and embeds itself in the wall.

"I surrender" shouts the gnome, letting goes of the boy and throwing his hands in the air.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Well, that was easy, or lucky!

Initiative
Tristan 20 (delayed)
Gnome 14
Maya 13
Khadmeade 11
Bael 4

Grease spell from Tristan, gnome fails saving throw and is now (apparently) disarmed.

Others may act on intiatiave if you want, otherwise combat is over.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2008)

Quick as a striking snake...and yet a heartbeat too slow to have stopped the gnome had he not been disarmed...Maya bolts to the Shoanti boy and interposes herself between him and the gnome. The pretense is done with now, and when she looks down at the small humanoid, her face is a mask of smoldering rage.

"Killer of children," she snarls, "you dare plead for mercy?!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2008)

Bael moves on the other side of the gnome, ready to strike, if he tries anything fishy again.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Readying action.

Nice actions! Glad I'm on your side 

Nice WE. Will be back on Tuesday.

[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 17, 2008)

"Not worth the trouble,"the dwarf says, kneeling down to eye level with the children. "_Kopnofs_, tha's what we call 'em in the clan. A lackey, a henchmen, a mook. His only use to us to to tell us where to find Lamm."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 18, 2008)

As Khadmeade is bent over to speak to the children, his eye falls upon a familiar face. His ruddy nephew is standing in the corner. "Roin! Can it truly be ye? Oh, Torag be praised! Your stony path always leads to victory. C'mere 'n give yer uncle a hug. I was afeared I'd lost ye, child!"

Though you've known Khadmeade only a short time, it is clear that such an outburst of affection is not typical of his demeanor.

[sblock=For those who can get a "hunch" with a Sense Motive]Khadmeade's happiness for seeing his nephew alive and well probably has more to do with his position within his clan, his reputation, and his family's honor. At any rate, the dwarf child appears to be Khadmeade's ward, a position he regards with all proper seriousness.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 18, 2008)

The gnome looks up at Maya with terror in his eyes. At Khadmeade's words he nods enthusiastically.

"Lamm, he's the one you want. He made me do it. I can tell you how to get to him." He tries a grin. It looks sickly.

Roin gives his uncle a rather stiff and awkward embrace.

"Uncle," he says formally. His voice is surprisingly husky. "I am well, thank you for coming. I believe the one they refer to as 'Lamm' is down there," he points to the hole in the floor (where the blond man fell). "I think they wanted me to be a sort of safe-breaker, and threatened to send me down there to Lamm if I failed."

One of the older boys, a rangy human lad, pulls the gnome's kukri out of the wall, trying to wipe the magical grease from it.

"Stumpy's right," he says. "Lamm's down the hole. He don't come up no more, but when we brings our blag to him we lowers it down the hole to him. Sometimes if we ain't bought enough blag, one of us gets lowered down the hole, and never comes up again. The littlers reckon he's got a monster called Gobbleguts, but I reckon Lamm just shivs 'em hisself and chucks 'em in the river.

"So, what you gonna do now? How about you give me a few minutes alone with old Hookshanks here?  Got a few scores to settle, ain't we Hooky?"

The lad slaps the side of the kukri into his palm meaningfully.

"Kester," whines the gnome. "You wouldn't want to hurt your old pal Hookshanks?" He looks at Khadmeade. "You won't let them hurt a poor defenceless gnome, would you, kind sir?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 19, 2008)

"Back away, Kester," the dwarf coaxes, "he'll git 'is just desserts, I promise ye that. But it never pays te take justice inta yer own hands. Hooky 'ere will be comin' with us when we go te the law te report this incident."[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy check to convince Kester to hand him the kukri - 3[/sblock]"Next order o' business is te git ourselves down there withoot drownin'. Anyone bring a 10-foot pole so we could see how deep it is? I'd settle for magical potions to let us breathe water but I doubt any of ye have those."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 19, 2008)

OOC: Ought to clarify: The hole in the floor leads down to a crawlspace underneath the building, not directly into water. There is about 4 ft. of space underneath. Bael noticed a walkway down at water level when he checked on the fate of Yargin.

"You ain't the Guard," says Kester. "You're taking justice into your own hands too, ain't you? " He pokes the tip of the kukri into Hookshanks chest. "Just so you know, this one killed my brother last week. Stuck a knife into him, didn't you Hooky? 'Cos he weren't shovelling fish guts fast enough."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2008)

Maya just nods. In her view, it was just that the gnome suffer at the hands of those he'd wronged. It made more sense to her than sticking him in a cell and hanging him sometime later.

She turns to face the Shoanti boy, kneeling down to be at his level and offering him a warm smile as she brushes his bangs out of his eyes.

"You are all right, Kuru? Your mother and sister are worried."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2008)

Bael looks at Kester, a strange gleam in his eyes: "Put the blade away, boy! Let us do the dirty work and don't question my right for vengeance!"

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Intimidate (1d20+6=23)

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 19, 2008)

Tristan nods.  "One so young should not be an executioner."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 19, 2008)

Kester shrugs with the affected indifference of an adolescent and tucks the kukri into his belt.

"You ain't worth it anyway, Hooky," he says to the gnome.

"You listen to your olders and betters, boy," says Hookshanks with a sneer. Then, reverting to a grovelling tone he adds, "Thank you, kind sirs, for saving me from this ungrateful brat."

"Magic Lady!" says Kuru, the Shoanti boy. "Scary green man hit me, but I didn't cry."

Kester looks over the other children and then back to Bael and Tristan.

"Okay, looks like Stumpy and the Horser boy are being rescued. Don't suppose you've come for anyone? If not, guess we'll be going. Stick a knife in Lamm for me."

OOC: Don't know how old Kuru was meant to be, but I've made him quite young to contrast with Kester's world-weary attitude.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 19, 2008)

Dr Simon said:


> "You're taking justice into your own hands too, ain't you?"




"Nae, lad. I'm here lookin' fer me nephew. I have rights under the law te protect 'im. 'Sides, ye dinnae see us kill anyone 'ere intentionally did ye? I treated the wounds of a damned half-orc for Torag's sake."



kinem said:


> Tristan nods.  "One so young should not be an executioner."




"Aye, heed the wisdom of yer elders. Learnin' to kill so young is likely te bring ye down a dark path."



Dr Simon said:


> "Thank you, kind sirs, for saving me from this ungrateful brat."




The dwarf laughs boastfully, "Dinnae be thinking that jes' because I wouldn't let this boy kill ye at the bottom of a fish shop means I won't give testimony o' yer terrible crimes te the sheriff. Now, someone bring me some rope te tie this rapscallion."



Dr Simon said:


> "Okay, looks like Stumpy and the Horser boy are being rescued. Don't suppose you've come for anyone? If not, guess we'll be going. Stick a knife in Lamm for me."




"Actually young one, I admire yer spirit. An' I grimace at the thought of ye spending the rest o' yer life on the streets. How'd ye like te be a porter n' lackey fer me? You'll have a comfortable place to sleep at night, three meals a day, and I'll even pay ye a silver piece a day. All ye have te do is tag along, help us carry things, and watch after our animals if'n we ever acquire any."


----------



## kinem (Nov 20, 2008)

_One thing for sure_ Tristan muses _I didn't come this far just to turn Lamm over to the Watch.  Perhaps it is just as well that I'm out of nonlethal solutions for the day._


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 20, 2008)

"A silver shield a day and no kickings is better than I got here," says Kester after some thought. He spits in his palm and offers it to Khadmeade. "You got yourself a deal, mister."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 20, 2008)

Bael changes glances with Tristan. _The Watch and Lamm... I don't think so!_

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2008)

(OOC - Hee, young is good. That's in line with what I was thinking.)

Maya reaches out to ruffle the boy's hair affectionately, and gives him a nod.

"We will tell the tribes of your bravery when we return. You have a warrior's heart."

She then looks at the others and says, "We should see the children out of here before confronting Lamm. There may be other henchmen waiting that we haven't seen yet."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 20, 2008)

"I can see the littlers out for you missus," says Kester, suddenly eager to help. "As for henchmen, you've got Hookshanks and Giggles," he points to the bound half-orc, "and Yargin's fell in the river. There ain't no-one left, lessen you believe in Gobbleguts."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 20, 2008)

"Yes, and who believes in demons or devils? This is: But me, the church of Asmodeus, my mother, my grandfather..." Bael says with a smile, speaking of his own ancestry.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2008)

Maya's eyes narrow a little at the mention of 'Gobbleguts.'

"We will soon learn if there is truth to that tale," she says softly. "But yes...take the children outside and keep them together. If something happens...if we do not come back, Kuru can take you to the Shoanti tribesfolk if you need a safe place."

She stands up again and looks at the others. "Are you ready to finish this?"


----------



## kinem (Nov 29, 2008)

"Yes" Tristan says, hefting his glaive.  "Let's get it over with!"

He peers down at the route to Lamm, not wanting to take the lead despite his words.  Without his more powerful spells, he feels he can hold his own in a physical fight, but it's not his specialty.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 1, 2008)

"Will do," says Kester. "Come on you lot. You heard the lady."


The children file out after the boy.

"Thank you Magic Lady," says Kuru.

"Thanks fer comin' ta get me, Uncle," says Roin. "Guess I'll be seein' ye in a bit. Torag be with ye."

Looking down the hole in the floor you see that there is an undercroft area to the fishery building, and that the floor that you are currently on is raised about 4 ft. above the surface of the river on weed-coated pilings. A wooden walkway leads around the edge, beneath the upper walkway between the rotting hull of the old barge and a doorway that leads under the building to shoreward. Light shines through the cracks of the door. An old skiff is tied up to the walkway. From where you are, a tangle of old nets, chains and rope form an impromtu ladder down to the edge of the walkway.

OOC: I realise I should have gone for "dwarf accent" for Roin before


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2008)

Bael kneels down and tries to spot something through the cracks in the floor. He also listens for unusual noises.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Perception +4

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 3, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Bael]
Bael can sense nothing through the floor.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 3, 2008)

Bael takes lead, searching the floor and walls for traps or weak material, as he moves.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Perception +4

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 3, 2008)

OOC: Do you mean you are going down to the lower level, or trying to find another way in from above?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 3, 2008)

ooc: The first. Didn't thought about the second option.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2008)

While Bael checks out the hole in the floor, Maya decides to look around for stairs or ladders or anything easier. After all, she reasons, they wouldn't want to make it too hard to get in and out of whatever was down there...would they?


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 5, 2008)

Maya's investigations show no other way down to the level beneath the Old Fishery. Bael easily climbs down the tangled nets and ropes to the boardwalk below.

At one end, the hull of the old sloop forms a rotting wooden wall, at the other there is a door into an under level beneath the Fishery. Boarded up windows can be seen over the water (where the jigsaw shark still circles lazily). Light shines through the gaps in the wood of the door and windows.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 5, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]So sorry I haven't been posting recently. I hope you all saw my post on the Talking the Talk forum indicating I'd be out for a while. I just moved and haven't had internet for a couple weeks. I can sometimes post from work, but that is rare.[/sblock]

Khadmeade spits in his own hand and grasps that of the boy, "A deal youngin'. 'Ere's yer first day's pay in advance too. Now hurry and git these others ter a safe place. Then keep an eye oot fer suspicious activity above and send us a warning if anything dangerous approaches. While yer at it, divest these two of their belongings. They won't be needin' I reckon. Have it done by the time we git back an' I'll have a wee bonus fer ye." he indicates to the half-orc and bound gnome. (We did tie the gnome right? If not we do that now with whoever has the best Use Rope skill.)

Khademeade follows closely after Bael assuming he can take 10 with his -5 Climb check modifier and succeed. If not, he may consider going armorless and shieldless, or taking the half-orc's armor since I believe the half-orc was lightly armored.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 5, 2008)

Bael looks for a place to hide and wait for the others to follow him.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 5, 2008)

Tristan will follow.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 8, 2008)

Khadmeade whistles a jaunty tune.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 8, 2008)

OOC:  No probs with tying the gnome. Pathfinder doesn't use the Use Rope skill - the DC for escaping from bindings depends on the binders Combat Manouvre Bonus, which seems a bit screwy. That would make fighters better at tying people up than rogues, which seems... non-traditional. I might give a bonus for high related skills.

The half-orc is wearing studded leather armour and was carrying a light shield, but Khadmeade is able to climb down the ropes with care.

IC:

Gathered in the cramped quarters beneath the Fishery (Bael having little trouble finding a shadowy corner in which to lurk), you see that there is door leading into a lower section of the buidling, built into the steep bank of the Jeggare River. Although the floor of the lower floor of the Fishery overhangs and partly blocks this door, it looks like it is in fact full-sized. Light shines through the gaps, but no noises other than the gentle lapping of the waves, and Khadmeade's whistling, can be heard.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 10, 2008)

Khadmeade saunters up to Bael and whispers "Believe ye that Lamm be hidin' behind that there door?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

"That is just what I'm thinking. You magic-users should cast your spells and then we will just storm into the room." Bael answers the dwarf with a nod.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 11, 2008)

"I dinnae have much in the way of spells to cast lad, but I can heal up our wounds by channeling Torag's positive energy. Anyone wounded, gather 'round."

With that, Khadmeade expends a few bursts of positive energy. He needs it for himself as much as anything. He will also go ahead and cast _vigor_ on himself for good measure.

1st burst: 5
2nd burst: 2
3rd burst: 5
(That's a total of 12 hp healed for anyone standing within 30 feet.)

[sblock=Relevant Statistics]
*hp* 21 (curently 18 plus 1 temporary)
*Special Actions* channel energy 6/day (3 remaining)
*1st*—bless*, remove fear
*0*—detect magic, stabilize, vigor
*already cast[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2008)

Maya prepares herself to cast a protective spell on herself just before entering Lamm's bedraggled durance.

(Casting Shield just before bustin' in.)


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 15, 2008)

"Le's get 'im already!" Khadmeade cries, kicking in the door, his hammer and shield at the ready.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 15, 2008)

Beyond the door is a large room, chill and damp with the smell of river water. Light comes from a single sputtering lantern at the far end of the room. Across the centre of the room is a wood-sided pit of water, with a large and scarred looking alligator swimming in it. Narrow walkways lead across to either side of the pit, next to the walls. The pit is surrounded by four wooden pillars that hold up the ceiling, each fitted with a rusty pair of manacles.

On the far side of the room, on the right hand side, is a large pile of junk - broken crockery, rusty shields, dented brass and pewter homeware, all piled high on three tables on the verge of collapse.

To the left of this is a wooden partition wall with an open door. At this door, lit by candlelight, is a wizened, bow-legged old man, jaundiced and pinched, with a sneer on his face and hate in his eyes. He is dressed in grey rags and a broad-brimmed hat, and holds a hand crossbow.

"Who the hell are you people?" he says aggressively. "I'll rip out yer gizzards and feed 'em to Gobbleguts for this."  He raises his crossbow and fires at... the alligator, which goes into a mad frenzy, leaping up the sides of its pit and snapping its fearsome jaws.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative order:

Lamm (already acted)
Tristan
Bael
Khadmeade
Maya
Alligator
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 15, 2008)

"Perhaps" Tristan suggests "we should step outside and shut the door to give these two lovebirds a minute of privacy."

ooc: delay until the other PCs act.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 16, 2008)

Khadmeade holds out his hammer and it begins to glisten with a greenish tint before a spatter of sizzling liquid is expelled from it directly toward the gator. "Taste the power of the earth upon ye, cursed beast!" the dwarf cries as he directs the glob of acid towards its mark.

[sblock=OOC]Use Earth domain ability
To hit: 4
(quite unlikely to hit, but 1d6+1 acid damage if it does for some strange reason)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2008)

Bael smiles at Tristans idea and conjures a sphere of darkness around beast () and alligator before retreating through the door.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)

use spell-like ability. Hope it can work this way.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 16, 2008)

If everyone else is taking a move action to exit the room before his initiative comes up, Khadmeade will do the same after firing his acid dart, otherwise, he will stay up front and tank to defend any who remain in the room.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2008)

"There you are, vermin," Maya snarls at Lamm. "Your pet will do you no good! Now you will pay for..."

Edit: Pending revision of Darkness so I know who/what I can target, if anything.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 17, 2008)

Edit: As you were, folks. The darkness effect ain't going to work like that. More after WD has had a re-think.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2008)

(OOC: Ping? Are we waiting on Walking to pick a different action? Maya will Magic Missile Lamm if she can...)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 29, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Bael smiles at Tristans _idea and retreats_ through the door.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
> ...



ooc: changes for my above action. I already said this in the ooc thread!


----------



## kinem (Dec 30, 2008)

Since Lamm is out of range, Tristan will toss an acid dart at the 'gator then retreat through the door as well.

[sblock=ooc]+3 to hit touch, 30 range, 1d6+1[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 5, 2009)

OOC: Just to clarify, the alligator is in a pit and can only just climb high enough to attack somebody stood in an adjacent square. Lamm isn't close enough to the pit for his pet toattack him, so leaving the two of them alone isn't going to do much. I'll let this rounds actions stand for the moment, on the basis that Tristan and Bael are misreading the situation.

IC:
A pair of acid darts shoot towards the enraged alligator, both splashing harmlessly into the water beside it. Tristan and Bael quickly step back out of the door, leaving Khadmeade and Maya alone to face Lamm.

The wizened, jaundiced old criminal ducks behind the doorframe as you see him re-loading his hand crossbow. He chuckles maliciously.

"I don't know who you people are, but your friends don't seem to think much of you," he says. "And who can blame them?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Khadmeade acid dart attack = 5, miss.
Tristan acid dart attack 2+3=5, also a miss.

Initiative order:
Lamm
Bael
Tristan (shifted due to delay)
Khadmeade
Maya
Alligator.

Maya and the aligator have yet to act this round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2009)

"Look at you," Maya declares haughtily. "Look at what your life of evil has brought you to. Dying alone and afraid, at the hands of those seeking just vengeance, with only a beaten alligator to protect you, and no one to mourn you. Death seems too good for you...but it is a greater blessing to the world than for you, so it is cheerfully granted."

She extends a taloned hand. Green witchfire crackles between her fingers, then lances out at Lamm!

(Magic Missile)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2009)

As the others don't follow, Bael puts his rapier away and draws his shortbow.
"We should go back in!"

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)

use spell-like ability. Hope it can work this way.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 7, 2009)

"Damn it!"  Tristan heads back into the room, going rightward to the other end of the pool, and will attack Lamm with acid if he has a shot.  If not he will ready an action to cast _daze_ when Lamm reappears.

[sblock=ooc]acid: +3 touch, 30', 1d6+1

daze: If Lamm has 4 HD or less, Will DC 15 or lose actions for 1 round[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 7, 2009)

Maya's bolt of eldritch energy streaks towards the doorframe and seems to dart sideways to strike Lamm's exposed shoulder.

"Damn you, horser bitch!" he says with snarl. "_I'm_ not going to be dying tonight." He ducks out and fires a shot at Maya with his hand crossbow. The small quarrel embeds itself in her thigh. The alligator thrashes and scrabbles on the side of its pit, trying to reach Khadmeade but it is unable to get a grip with its claws. Its ferocious jaws close an inch or so from the dwarf's foot.

Just then, Bael and Tristan burst back through the door. The tiefling has his bow ready, but Tristan hustles past and moves towards Lamm. The young wizard sizes up his aim and takes up a ready stance, a spell upon his lips.

[Sblock=OOC]
End of round 1:
Maya's magic missile on Lamm - 4 points
Alligator fails to reach Khadmeade.

Round 2
Lamm, hand crossbow hit on Maya for 3 points
Bael, swap weapon and move into room
Tristan, move towards Lamm. Unable to get line of sight for an acid dart, so readied _daze_.
Khadmeade - ?
Maya - ?
Alligator - ?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2009)

OOC: Is Airwalkrr back in action, does anyone know?  Otherwise I'll NPC Khadmeade for the moment. Waiting actions from the rest of you.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2009)

"Ah!" Maya yelps. She leans over to grab the shaft in her leg, but after a moment forces herself to release it. "Fool. You are not fighting just me. You are fighting all the spirits of those you've wronged. They will give me strength."

Another lance of magic crackles from Maya's fingertips and seeks Lamm out!

(Magic Missile part deux!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2009)

OOC: Psst, Shay, you cast _shield_ before entering and it should still be active (a minute of game time hasn't passed yet). Don't forget also that in PF whatever 0th level spells you have prepared can be cast as at-will powers. I think that works for sorcerers as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2009)

(OOC - Gah, how embarrassing. I completely missed this reply until now. *buries face in hands* I'm so sorry, everyone. I may need to start thinking about reducing the number of games I'm in if I keep dropping posts like this. 

I'll edit my post to cast another Magic Missile instead of shield. Thanks for the catch, Doc!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 23, 2009)

OOC:  Not to worry, Shay. This game is a bit stalled anyway, I'm not sure it's due to your actions.  I was thinking that if anyone wanted to continue with the Crimson Throne AP we could conflate with the Beta group (where we are one character down, but otherwise posting prolificly).  This'll require a bit of hand waving as regards actions, but there's a convenient point coming soon to mix the two groups.  Let me know.


IC:

Lamm ducks out from behind his doorframe to fire his hand crossbow at Maya again. As he does so, Tristan is ready for him, but the old man seems to shrug off the spell motes without even trying. His bolt bounces harmlessly off Maya's magical shield, a flash of green energy briefly lighting where it strikes. Bael answers with a bowshot, narrowly missing the old man as he ducks behind cover again.

With a roar of rage, Khadmeade brings his warhammer down on the head of the alligator. It is a mighty blow, with the full weight of the dwarf behind it, and perhaps the blessings of Torag too. The creature's head is smashed to a pulp, and it thrashes and writhes in the pool of its own blood and brain matter, too stupid to know that it is dead.

Maya unleashes another bolt of eldritch energy that darts around the corner and strikes Lamm. 

"You people have picked the wrong man for a fight," he snarls, uncowed and unrepentent.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
-Tristan casts a readied _daze_ spell, no effect.
-Lamm hand crossbow attack on Maya, miss.
-Bael bow attack on Lamm, 6+3=9, miss
-Khadmeade warhammer attack on Gobbleguts. 20+2 = 22, hit. Crit. Confirm 20+2 = 22, hit eek:!). Damage 3d8+6=20. 
-Maya _magic missile_ on Lamm, 2 damage.
-Gobbleguts - dying.

Oddly, the Beta group dispatched Gobbleguts the alligator with a single critical too. Poor beast!
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 29, 2009)

Bael nods approving at the dwarf's blow and takes another shot at Lamm.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)

use spell-like ability. Hope it can work this way.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 30, 2009)

Seeing that his spell didn't work, Tristan hurls another dart of acid at Lamm.  If the man is behind cover, Tristan will hold, ready to attack as soon as Lamm reappears.

ooc: +3 to hit touch, 30' range, 1d6+1


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm back. Let's get this thing moving again.


Gobbleguts, Lamm's 'pet' alligator, is dead. Maya (low on spells), Khadmeade (low on hit points) and Bael (bow in hand) stand on the far side of Gobbleguts' pit. Tristan is across the other side, his magic poised for action. Gaedren Lamm, shrivelled old criminal, petty thief and abuser of children is cornered in his squalid lair.

Ducking out of the doorway, his hand crossbow loaded for another shot at Maya, Lamm suddenly notices Tristan off to his left and spins to level his handbow at the wizard instead. Tristan is faster, a glob of acidic goo shoots from his fingertip into Lamm's face, knocking the jaundiced old man to the floor.

A sudden calm descends. Lamm lies unmoving, but still breathing.

[sblock=OOC]
Tristan acid dart touch attack 10+3 = 13. Hit. Damage 1d6+1 = 7.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 9, 2009)

"Watch out - he's faking it!" Tristan shouts, and charges towards the foe with his guisarme.

ooc: +4 to hit w/charge, 2d4+3


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 11, 2009)

Tristan's guisarme slams through the old man's chest, pinning him to the wooden floor of his hovel. With a last gurgle, Gaedran Lamm is no more.

[sblock=OOC]
Tristan guisarme attack 6+8*=14, hit. 2d4+3 damage =9.
*+4 for attacking prone target.

So, job done. There is a big pile of junk, and Lamm's personal quarters to examine, of course....
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2009)

Maya rushes forward, but her moment of hesitation ensures that Tristan reaches Lamm first. She trots to a halt...deprived of the kill herself, but at least present to witness his demise firsthand at the hands of one who had fought by her side.

It was enough, she decided.

"A dark cloud has passed from this city," she murmurs, eyes closed. "A creature that fed on the lives of children has finally passed. Let us collect our trophies and be done with this cursed den."

With that she speaks in the secret language of the spirits, awakening a second sight that would guide her to the most treasured of Lamm's belongings.

(Detect Magic. )


----------



## kinem (Feb 12, 2009)

Tristan pulls his guisarme away from the corpse and thrusts the end of it into the pool, trying to wash away the blood.  He looks nervously at Khadmeade, hoping the dwarf won't question his actions.

The old man had merely looked pitiful at the end, not threatening.  _Can I really be sure that he's even the one that killed Teresa?_

Tristan had expected to feel satisfaction upon getting his revenge, but now, he just feels empty.  _This won't bring her back._


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2009)

Bael nods approving at Tristan and starts searching Lamm's corpse.
_Maybe her brother doing this is more fitting to it than me..._

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4

use spell-like ability. Hope it can work this way.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 17, 2009)

Khadmeade's face is unreadable as the dwarf joins the rest of the group. Looking down at the body of Gaedran Lamm, the dwarf pauses to give Tristan a reassuring pat on the shoulder. 

The spirits tell Maya that nothing in the pile of large junk, neither does the old man carry anything magical. Moving on to Gaedrann's roach-infested den, however, there are a couple of items that glow in her spirit-sight. A hatbox, on the room's only table (rickety, of course) beside the remnants of a meal now crawling with flies, and a small wooden chest at the foot of the filthy bed. Neither container is magical itself, but the auras coming from them speak of items inside that may be magical.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Don't forget that under Pathfinder rules you can use Appraise or Knowledge (arcane) with a _detect magic_ spell to identify items. _Identify_ does the same, but with a +10 bonus.

All Lamm does have on his person is his masterwork hand crossbow, 5 bolts, a masterwork dagger and a ring of keys. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 18, 2009)

Would anyone mind me taking his crossbow? I have learned shooting with this a long time ago..." Bael asks the others.
"And shall I check the box? It is maybe trapped."

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4

use spell-like ability. Hope it can work this way.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2009)

"Take it," Maya says dismissively. "And bring the keys he has here. I'm sure one of them fits the chest."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 19, 2009)

"Sure."

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 19, 2009)

Bael checks the small chest, but it doesn't appear to be trapped. Sure enough, one of the keys from Lamm's keyring opens it, to reveal several cloth-wrapped bundles of various shapes and sizes. Some long and thing, others blocky or round, but all the size of something you could hold in one hand. 

To Maya's fading(*) spirit sight, three of the bundles radiate a magical aura. One is a slender object, the other two are small and roundish. 

OOC:
(*)One minute is probably up by the time you get the chest open.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2009)

Maya carefully lifts out the three potent items and lays them on the floor by the chest. Each one she unwraps and peers at curiously, leaving the other objects in the chest to Baal and the others.


----------



## kinem (Feb 23, 2009)

A bit surprised, Tristan nods to Khademeade.

After giving his guisarme a final swish, he goes over to look at Lamm's junk.  The loot will come in handy, he knows, but right now he doesn't care about that.  He looks for ledgers, notebooks, papers  - anything that might document Lamm's deeds and dealings.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2009)

Bael examines the more mundane bundles, concentratink on the task at hand.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 23, 2009)

The large pile of junk is just that - mostly broken crockery, dented helmets and rusted tools. Tristan doesn't find anything of interest amidst it - it looks like nothing more than a pile of unwanted stuff shoved into the corner.

Maya unwraps the three magical items from the chest. They are a slender obsidian wand and two vials of liquid - one a tiny vial of oily liquid, the other a crystal bottle of a silver liquid. The function of any of these eludes her for the moment.

Bael finds that the other bundles are all valuable-looking art objects. They are a miniature gold crown, a teak cigar case inlaid with jade, a gold Chelaxian trade bar, a scrimshaw carving of a kraken with garnet eyes, a silver ring inscribed "For Emmah, the light of my nights", an ivory figurine featuring two entwined succubi, a finely-made shuriken, an adamantine arrowhead, an abolone shell holy symbol of Shelyn and a bejewlled brooch.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Tristan and Khadmeade both have good Appraise skill and between them they are able to value these items.
Crown 350 gp
Cigar case 25gp
Trade bar 100gp
Scrimshaw kraken 200gp
Silver ring 150gp
Ivory succubi 450gp
Masterwork shuriken 301gp
Adamantine arrowhead 60gp
Holy symbol 300gp

The brooch, featuring a pseudragon and an imp locked in battle, with jewelled eyes, is obviously far, far more vaulable than any of these items. It's value may, however, be meaningless. Tristan recognises it as matching the description of a piece of jewellery lost by Queen Ileosa some months ago. A reward is offered for its return.

Also, don't forget that there was a magic aura coming from the hatbox on the table.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 24, 2009)

Bael looks bitterly at the silver ring. _How many lifes had Lamm destroyed?_

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2009)

Maya gathers up the three items of power and goes to the hatbox. For a moment she rests her fingers on the thin, threadbare velvet lined lid, then with an unspoken decision, she opens it.

"We can try to see what these do," she says as she does, "So we can tell how best to break these spoils between us."


----------



## kinem (Feb 24, 2009)

"I can cast spells to identify the magic items, starting tomorrow, but I can only cast a couple every day, so it will take a few days" Tristan says as he makes an arcane gesture and examines them for the first time.

[sblock=ooc]detect magic, spellcraft +8[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 26, 2009)

Tristan studies the wand, the vial of oil and the silvery liquid. Aided by his mystically enhanced sight, the workings of the magic behind these items becomes clear to him.

Meanwhile, Maya opens the hatbox.  Inside is a severed head, quite obviously a couple of weeks old. Even with its state of decay, the face looking up at her is clearly recognisable as the face of the woman who hired them - Zellara. Underneath the head is a Harrow Deck.

[SBLOCK=Tristan]
The items are:
Wand of Magic Missile (25 charges)
Oil of Keen Edge
Silversheen
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kinem (Feb 26, 2009)

"Ah, the wait won't be necessary after all.  These were easier to identify that I expected.  They are a wand of magic missiles with twenty five uses, oil of a sharp edge, and silversheen."

"What the ..." Shocked, Tristan turns his mystic sight to the head and the cards.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 27, 2009)

Bael looks at the head, too: "Granny's home! Were we informed by a doppelganger or something?"

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 27, 2009)

OOC: Yes, there's a slight difference unde Pathfinder rules - you can use Appraise or Knowledge (arcane) to identify magic item properties if you have detect magic running. The identify spell does the same, but gives a +10 bonus.

[SBLOCK=Tristan]
The head is mundane, but the Harrow Deck radiates moderate divination magic.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2009)

With a grimace of distaste, Maya pulls the cards free from the head of their benefactor.

"A spirit," she says with some reverence. "A spirit aiding us on its own quest of vengeance. Now that it is done, we must bury or burn what is left, so she may pass on in peace with nothing more holding her to this world."


----------



## kinem (Feb 28, 2009)

"I have a feeling you're right.  Still, she could be a twin sister or someone in disguise.  We should try to find our informant.

Speaking of the remains ... maybe we should cremate Lamm.  The last thing we need is for him to come back.

The cards are magical.  Tomorrow I can attempt to learn more."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2009)

Maya scowls to herself. On the one hand, she didn't really feel like quibbling over spoils right now. On the other, there was loss of honor in not claiming one's due.

"Fine," she sighs. "We can divide up what we know right now, then meet tomorrow to discover this last piece. And then the task is done."

The proud Shoanti pauses, and looks at the others gathered there. Grudgingly she says, "You have fought with courage and honor. We each had our own reasons to do this, but we have done together what we could not have alone. You all have my thanks."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2009)

"A twin, obviously. Living in an arcane academy leaves someone blind for the mundane.

And we should hurry after disposing Lamm's body. I don't think the guards are happy about vigilance." Bael adds.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 3, 2009)

You gather together all the items that you wish to take, and set about building a pyre to dispose of Lamm. The damp environment of the Fishery, however, is ill-suited to such a task, and as the entire building is wooden doing so inside seems a dangerous idea. The young lad Kester, now hired on as Khadmeade's retainer, suggests dumping the body in the river and "letting the jigsaw sharks do the rest".

Before you are able to take any further action, however, there is a commotion outside. Bells across the city begin ringing frantically, and you can hear the sound of shouting crowds. Outside, something major is happening.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2009)

"Let's take his head with us to burn later and drop his body to the fishes. There is something strange occuring out there, but I don't want to see Lamm rising again." Bael says.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 4, 2009)

"Just toss the body into the soup.  We don't want to be caught red handed.

Maya, I can't use this wand - my studies deal with other magics.  So hold on to it, in case we need it.  The only magic item here that interests me is the cards.

Come on, let's see what's going on."

Tristan heads outside to look around.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2009)

"If Lamm comes back as some undead-shark creature, don't say I didn't warn you. I can take the wand. Magic items have a tendency to work for me. Most of the time." Bael says to Tristan as they leave.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2009)

Maya takes the wand and walks out with Bael and Tristan without further comment. She saw no reason not to leave Lamm's bodies for the bugs and birds, but she didn't care enough to argue over it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 12, 2009)

OOC: Sorry for the slow reply, folks. Work is manic at the moment.

You leave the Old Fishery with your spoils, including the head of Zellara (or her look-alike). Gaedran Lamm's remains are despoiled.

You leave the Old Fishery... to chaos.  Across the city of Korvosa, alarm bells are ringing. Fires glow in the night, and the sounds of fighting, looting and rioting carry across to you. From time to time, a blast of eldritch power lights up the night, usually in the direction of the Acadamae. Overhead, a flight of Sable Marine griffon riders streak through the night sky, one of them suddenly plummeting from the sky to crash bone-crunchingly into a statue of Montlare Jeggare just down the street. Mount and rider are not moving.

Over all this come shouts, cries of "The King is dead! Long live the Queen!", compete with equal volume with cries of "Hang the Queen! The usurper whore must die!"

[sblock=OOC]
You all now have 700xp. In Pathfinder, level 2 is reached at 1300 xp, using fast experience rules, which I figure you'll need.

Zellara's house is not far down the road from the Old Fishery, if you want to return there. You might get there without meeting a riot...
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 12, 2009)

"As a foreign student, I'm not very familiar with the local politics" Tristan admits.  "Is there any reason the common man should care who's on the throne?

Anyway, let's check out Zellara's house.  It might be empty, but you never know."  If there are no objections, he heads that way.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 13, 2009)

OOC: As to Tristan's question, Maya is also from out of town, so the best person to answer would be Bael.

[SBLOCK=Bael]
The old King, Eodred II, was considered a bit of a wastrel, with high taxes being spent on lavish parties for himself and his many mistresses. Since he married the young Chelaxian noblewoman Ileosa, and made her his sole concubine, she has become the focus for much of the citizens' ire over high taxes and poor conditions. Many consider her a spoilt brat with more time for fashion and parties than for Korvosa, and she has on occasion been rumoured to consider Korvosa something of a dirty backwater.

How much of this is *really* true, of course, is unknown outside of the royal court. However, since Korvosa tends to play strictly by the rules most of the time, it likes a good riot to let off steam once in a while.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2009)

Maya glares around herself at the disorder and the rioting. Her lips are pressed into a thin, angry line, and she keeps clenching her fingers into fists as she walks.

_These _were the people that had beaten them. They couldn't even control _themselves_! They were undisciplined dogs, and without a leader they leapt to each other's throats, or rutted in the streets, snarling and yapping.

But they had _won_. What did that say about the Shoanti?

She needed to think about this.

"Zellara, yes," Maya murmured distractedly, not really listening. She followed the others out of habit more than anything, lost in her own thoughts.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 16, 2009)

You manage to evade any riots or mobs on the way back to Zellara's house, but the place is not as you last saw it. In a state of disrepair, furniture broken, dusat and cobwebs covering what is left. Suddenly, Tristan feels the Harrow deck that he is carrying grow warm. There is a gentle riffling in the air, the dust motes swirl and the ghostly image of Zellara appears before you.

"As you may have guessed," she says, "I am dead. I'm sorry for the deception, but it was the only avenue left to me. I thank you for recovering my remains, and would ask that you take them to my people in Trail's End for burial according to the Varisian way.

"The cards you carry were my life, when I was flesh and blood. Now they hold your fortune. An evil man is dead, but I see a greater evil facing the city in times to come. Tonight was just the first step on a long dark journey for all of you. Keep the cards, you may find them useful. Farewell for now."

The breeze drops, the vision fades and the dust motes settle once more.

[SBLOCK=Tristan]
You instinctively get a feeling for the power of the cards. You can use them to cast _identify _3 times per day, but they are further capable of performing Harrow readings of great importance. Sometimes...
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 17, 2009)

"Whoah.  I wonder what she meant about evils and journeys.

I'm willing to take the head to Trail's End.  I have a feeling that the cards can be used to help identify magic items, and maybe for prediction.  I want to ask the Varisians about how to do a card reading.

And ... uh ... I'm thinking that the sooner we get her ... respected remains to the proper hands, the better."  Tristan tries to avoid inhaling a whiff of the odor of decay.

ooc: How far is Trail's End?


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 17, 2009)

OOC: Trail's End is just on the other side of the Jeggare River. It's a small settlement outside the city proper, that got its name due to the high proportion of Varisians there. So, not a lengthy quest/mission/thing to the far corners of Golarion.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2009)

ooc: sorry, I was sick

"The old king was a wastrel, with high taxes being spent on lavish parties for himself and his pussies. Since he married the young Chelaxian noble brat Ileosa, and made her his sole concubine, it only became worse. If she is queen know, I will look somewhere else for a new job." Bael says to Tristan as they went.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2009)

"I've little care or patience for the comings and goings of false kings," Maya grumped. "Zellara helped see that justice is done. I will help see that her final wish is honored."

She fell in with the rest of the group...outsiders brought together by a common foe, and held now by a common bond of honor to one who had fallen.


----------



## kinem (Mar 22, 2009)

"Bael, it might not be that bad" Tristan says.  "You're a guard at the Acadamae.  It's not like you would be serving the new queen directly."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2009)

"It would be worse if I would be working for the guard, yes. But don't underestimate her power and ambitions. By my luck, the academy will close it's gates until the end of the troubles." Bael says to Tristan as they went.

[sblock=OOC]
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 23, 2009)

Heading back onto the streets to make your way to Trails End, the sounds of rioting still echo across the city. From time to time, glimpses of angry mobs or frantic Korvosan Guard can be seen down side roads, but then you suddenly find yourselves caught up in a situation.

Just ahead of you, a group of six men in the typical clothing of dockworkers, armed with a collection of makeshift clubs, have cornered a young man in expensive clothes.

"C'mere, you stinking dandy," says one of the men, grabbing hold of the young nobleman.  "Queen's Man," he spits on the ground. "Bet you've never done a day's work in your life. Me brother had both his legs crushed by a falling barrel. Wanna find out what that feels like?"

"Please," says the young noble, "I've done nothing to you!"


----------



## kinem (Mar 23, 2009)

_Uh oh.  Anger like that could easily turn against foreigners, or non-humans._  Tristan looks at his companions, guessing that they would support trying to put a stop to this.

"Listen!  Don't give the guard any more excuses to trouble the common folk. The last thing we need is the crackdown this could bring.  Leave him alone!"  Tristan hefts his glaive to suggest a more than casual interest in the proceedings.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2009)

Maya grimaces in distaste. Cowards, to fight six against one...especially when that one was a sniveling wretch better suited to a child's spanking than any true fight. Even so, she would have let the invaders prey on themselves if that's what they liked had not Tristan intervened. They were still bound by honor, after all.

So she stopped behind the warrior and waited to see what the toughs would do next.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2009)

Bael looks for a quiet and hidden position to look at the coming exchange between Tristan and the workers.

[sblock=OOC]
Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 27, 2009)

The dockers look up in surprise as Tristan speaks. There is a pregnant pause.

"Not worth the trouble anyways..." mutters the leader. The men push the young nobleman away and saunter off down the street, with a backward glance at the interlopers.

The nobleman dashes over to Tristan.

"Thank you," he says. "I.... Just... Thanks." He presses a small purse into Tristan's hand and runs away around the corner. The trouble, for now, is dispersed, but sounds of rioting continue to erupt from within the city, including unmistakebale detonations of arcane power from the Acadamae. Across the river, in Trails End and East Shore, things seem much quieter.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Diplomacy 19+0=19 from Tristan.
The purse contains 5 platinum pieces.

I'm assuming you'll continue to Trails End, let me know otherwise.

I'm also going to say that Khadmeade has stayed behind at the Old Fishery, as you have Giggles the half-orc and Hookshanks the gnome tied up there. Kester, his new assistant, is also with him. This is probably not the optimal time to be taking prisoners to the Korvosan Guard.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2009)

_That was easier than I expected._

Tristan looks in the bag.

"Five plat.  Add it to the pile I guess.

Damn, trouble at the Academy" he observes.  "Come on, we have a delivery ahead."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2009)

Maya smirks to herself. Cowards indeed. 

She doesn't comment however, instead simply walking with the others to complete her obligation to the spirit that aided her in her quest.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 3, 2009)

The bridges of Korvosa are busy with sightseers, the region has more of a fell of a festival than a riot, most are watching the events across in the city, although a few scuffles break out. Nobody bothers a group containing a tiefling and a fierce Shoanti woman. 

Trails' End is much the same as the bridges, a small community on the outskirts of the city, Trail's End is so named for the high Varisian population. It is meant as a pejorative term, but the "moths" as Varisians are called in Korvosa have taken the name happily, and there are many non-Varisians intermixed with them who are happy to have the party-loving wanderers as neighbours (but less happy about the Szcarni thugs)

Initial enquiries are met with distrust, but eventually you get to speak to an elder woman named Vorena. She takes Zellara's head reverently and thanks you.

"The funeral rites of our people are not for _gadje_," she says almost apologetically, "Our sister flies upon the wings of Dresna and for that we thank you for setting her spirit free. She chose you, it would seem, so it is right that you should keep her Harrow deck. Of all of us, she was one of the best readers. It is a pity she chose to take her gift amongst..." she nods towards the smoke rising from Korvosa, then looks the group over closely. "You are all outsiders to Korvosa in one way or another, so perhaps you understand," she says. "Maybe Zellara saw in you champions of the forgotten ones of Korvosa?  Well, I will see to our sister here. You are welcome to stay until dawn. There will be dancing."

Shortly, as you wander the impromptu festivities of Trail's End, with strange Varisian dances, drinking around campfires, violin _klezmer_ music and quiet contemplation all mixed together, Tristan is accosted by a drunk who rushes up and claps hands on both shoulders.

"Neffi!" cries the drunk man exuberantly. He takes a closer look at Tristan's blurred visage. "No, you're not Neffi," he says. "Have you seen him? Not since Sandpoint. Hey, you're my best mate, y'know. Let's all get a drink!"

[SBLOCK=Bael]
Bael recognises the man, having had dealings with him in an official capacity. He is, or should be, a sergeant in the Korvosan Guard, a likeable man by the name of Grau Soldado. On a night like this he ought to be helping restore order to the city, not out getting drunk.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2009)

"Sergeant Solado, nice to meet you. Isn't there something urgent going on in the city?" Bael asks the drunk, trying to sound polite.

[sblock=OOC]
Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2009)

Maya strolls along, watching the party but not really feeling like joining in. The Varisians were natives of this land as well, but she didn't understand them. They were too content to settle, to accept. They seemed to hear spirits that did not speak to her people, and she wondered what kind of spirits those were. The harrow deck, for example...and others besides.

She'd stay for a little while, so as not to be rude or dishonor the dead...then return to the other Shoanti to celebrate the return of the children. That's where her heart really was now. That was why she still felt a nagging sense of incompleteness...of something yet to be done.

Yes. That was it.


----------



## kinem (Apr 11, 2009)

Whenever the opportunity arises, Tristan will ask Vorena about instruction in the use of the harrow deck for divination.  "I would appreciate it a lot.  Who should I ask?  After all, Zellara wanted me to have it, and I don't think she meant for it to stay unused."

To the drunk he says "I don't know any Neffi, but I am up for a drink!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 20, 2009)

The drunk man peers at Bael carefully.

"Hey, I know you, you work at the Acad'mae," he says with a smile. "Yeah, Grau Soldado, that's me. But I'm off duty t'night. What use am I against that?" he points over at the city. "No bloody use at all, thass me."

He looks at Tristan and throws and arm around his shoulder. "Y'know, you really look like a friend of mine. Neffi, from Sandpoint. D'you know that?. Less get that drink."

As the evening passes, Grau spills some sob story about a falling out with Vencarlo Orisini, a famous teacher of swordsmanship in the city, about a woman called Sabina Merrin. 

"I was in love with her, y'know, but I thought she liked Or'sini, so I challenged him to a duel. D'you know he's missing a finger on his left hand?" Grau taps himself on the chest. "I did that. But she didn't like either of us. Not like that. Now she works for the Queen." He raises his beer mug. "To the Queen!" he bellows, attracting strange looks from the Varisians. "And to S'bina. D'you I fought a duel over her, Neffi? I was good. A good guardsman. But now I'm crap. Stupid drunk." He looks mournfully into his beer mug, but drains it nonetheless. "''Nother drink, Neffi?" He pauses. "Wait, y'r not Neffi. D'you know him?"

[SBLOCK=Tristan]
Vorena sucks her teeth at teaching the secrets of the Harrow to a '_gadje_', but since the spirit of Zellara seems to have chosen you, she agrees to show you, starting tomorrow.

"But you'll never get all the nuances," she warns. "Only a true Child of Desna could hope to be as good as Zellara was."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kinem (Apr 22, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Si]"Thank you, Vorena.  I do not take this honor lightly" Tristan tells her.[/sblock]

"I've heard of him.  Go ahead, my friend.  I have to go tell my other friend something.  Catch you later."

Tristan looks for Bael and Maya.  _These Varisians are good people, by and large, no doubt.  But it wouldn't do to get falling down drunk with all of that loot on us._


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 22, 2009)

Two weeks pass in Korvosa. The rioting is quickly quelled, although tensions remain high afterwards. The fact that the new Queen doesn't show any signs of immediately bankrupting the city calms things a little, but trades who have suffered heavy taxation under her husband push fir more changes. Haulers, carters, stevedores and dockers push for lowered duties and begin an embargo of goods, slowing trade into the city to a trickle and gradually pushing up prices. For this, they win little sympathy amongst the rest of Korvosa's citizens who are not happy with the resultant food shortages. That the idea of organised guilds or unions are seen as a dirty, dangerous and unpatriotic concept in Korvosa doesn't help. Scuffle break out in bread queues and at picket lines. Nothing serious, but all helping to keep the Korvosan Guard busy and everyone on edge.

Hookshanks and Giggles, the two remaining members of Gaedran Lamm's gang no languish in the dungeons of Citadel Volshyenek, having been turned over to the guard by Khadmeade. Now that his nephew is safe, the dwarf has no further desire for adventure and Varisian prophecies but wishes the rest of you well and leaves a standing offer of a drink and a place to stay if you ever need it.

The Acadamae tightens its defences. Bael is called to almost constant duty and so you see little of him, expcet when he is able to get away to help sell the gains from Lamm's lair. 

As for Tristan, he is able when he can to escape the confines of the Acadamae for lessons in the Harrow with Vanora. He progresses much more quickly than the Varisian woman expected, perhaps because it sometimes seems to him as if the voice of Zellara were whispering in his ear, helping him with the meanings of the cards. However, Tristan finds it increasingly difficult to escape the confines of the Acadamae, and it soon beceoms clear that he will have to make a choice - stay cloistered in formal learning, or break free to be with his new friends.

Maya returns to the small Shoanti community, where she falls under the tutelage of an old shaman known as Thousand Bones. He is of the Skon-Quah, the Skull Clan, but he tells her that the Sundar-Quah rites of passage require a clan member to spend time amongst the other clans, learning their ways. "The Shundar Quah are binders, ones who bring together many different people to one cause," he tells her. "Perhaps you will even bring greater understanding between _tshamek_* and Shoanti"

Over the course of the fortnight you meet up several times to catch up on life after Lamm, and to oversee the ongoing sell-off of goods. During this time you also make the acquaintance of a young cleric of Seranrae, name of Jerrigan, who happens to be present during one of your attempted trades, and it is he who lets you know the true value of one of the pieces you carry.

The brooch, featuring an imp and a pseudodragon entwined in combat, is actually a piece lost by the now Queen some months ago. She has, apparently, issued a reward for its safe return.

*Tshamek = Shoanti word for non-Shoanti.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Okay, so I'm formally introducing Leif's character here, on the assumption that he somehow manages to ingratiate himself with the rest of you. 

Valuations for the other items from Lamm are:
Teak cigar case 25gp
Gold trade bar 100gp
Miniature gold crown 350gp
Scrimshaw kraken with garnet eyes 200gp
Silver ring 150gp
Ivory statuette of two succubi 450gp
Masterwork shuriken 310gp
Adamantine arrowhead 60gp
Abalone shell holy symbol of Shelyn 300gp
One dose silversheen (in vial worth 50gp)
One dose oil of keen edge
Wand of magic missiles (23 charges)
Wand of Acid splash (23 charges)

You can sell of keep these as you wish, and make any additional purchases in the meantime.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"You know, Tristan, Maya, I am looking for a group of friends to associate myself with here in Korvosa, since it doesn't seem terribly safe to always be alone here."  Jerrigan shudders briefly but noticeably.  "I think that perhaps you might both be able to make good use of my services in return, too, as I am not _completely_ without skill or ability.  Having good friends also helps to pass the idle hours, too."  Jerrigan stifles a yawn and turns it into a winsome smile.  "Plus, I also find myself desperately needing something to do to keep me away from the temple!  I mean, come on!  A man can only re-fill the lamps and sweep out the sanctuary so many times before he turns into a cobweb himself!"


----------



## kinem (Apr 22, 2009)

"I don't know how safe it would be to hang out with us" Tristan grins "but seriously, I too have been feeling ... stagnant lately.  But, I do want to learn more magic.  What else can I do?

Jerrigan, do you know how big the Queen's reward is for that bauble?  Collecting it could be a problem though.  I would not want to advertise how we came by it.

I have been learning something on the side that I want to show you.  It's fortune telling, using cards, the Varisian way.  No demons involved as far as I know, priest.  I'm an amateur so don't take this too seriously, but maybe the cards can give us some advice on what to do."

ooc: Assuming he know enough to give it a try, Tristan will find private place and attempt to give the three of us a reading.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

kinem said:


> "I don't know how safe it would be to hang out with us" Tristan grins "but seriously, I too have been feeling ... stagnant lately.  But, I do want to learn more magic.  What else can I do?
> Jerrigan, do you know how big the Queen's reward is for that bauble?  Collecting it could be a problem though.  I would not want to advertise how we came by it.
> I have been learning something on the side that I want to show you.  It's fortune telling, using cards, the Varisian way.  No demons involved as far as I know, priest.  I'm an amateur so don't take this too seriously, but maybe the cards can give us some advice on what to do."
> ooc: Assuming he know enough to give it a try, Tristan will find private place and attempt to give the three of us a reading.



"Yes I would certainly like to lay my hands on that pretty bauble!  Some very lucky person or group seems to have beat me to it, though.  But I am very interested to see what the future holds, so please cast our 'fortune' and let us see what awaits around the next bend of the River of Life!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 23, 2009)

OOC: Psst, Leif, I wrote it so that Jerrigan brought the topic up. The "bauble" is the Queen's missing brooch that Maya and Tristan have in their possession. The reward is said to be 1200gp, more than the value of the brooch.

In a quiet booth in the Jittery Quill tavern and coffee shop, an expensive hang-out for scholars and wizards in the Heights district, Tristan lays out the cards and performs his forst Harrowing.

The Past, revealed. The three cards are the Publican, the Winged Serpent and the Unicorn. These cards all tell of friendship gained and alliances made. The Winged Serpent denotes a timely intervention, suggesting that Fate played a hand. In this position, the Unicorn is inauspicious, not all friendships turned out to be long lasting.

The Present revealed: The cards are the Lost, the Peacock and the Mute Hag. The Peacock sits at the centre of the reading, in a place of strong alignment. Brash and full of pride and beauty, the Peacock speaks of a change in fortune as sudden as the appearance of its brightly coloured tail. A change for ill or good, perhaps the rest of the reading will tell? The Lost in this position tells that duress may bring out the best of us. The Mute Hag, keeper of pacts and oaths. Bonds made, but she also tells of dark secrets hidden beneath the surface.

The Future revealed: the Marriage, the Sickness, the Avalanche. Not an auspicious array. The city heads for disaster, brought on by an alliance of strange bedfellows, sickened in mind and sickened in body. In this position, the Avalanche is not completely overwhelming. There may be a tiny chance of averting it.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

[sblock=Dr. S]Ooops, will edit![/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 24, 2009)

"The future spread is the hardest to interpret.  Sickness has the potential to affect an entire community.  It suggests to me that perhaps the Queen will marry badly."

_But ... I can't entirely rule out another interpretation.  Perhaps ... it is our alliance, the three of us, that will bring disaster to the city.  Strange bedfellows indeed.  A more experienced reader might know._

"Ah, it's not worth worrying about.  As I said, I'm just an amateur anyway.

Let's figure out what to do with the brooch.  Should we just waltz up to the palace and turn it in?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"What??  You mean YOU have it??"

"Can I see it?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2009)

Maya, silent until now, sighs and gives Tristan a halfhearted glower.

"You are uncareful with your words," she reproves him mildly in her Shoanti accent. "As for what to do, I see no reason for you not to take it back. We came by it honestly, and these are your countrymen. They won't assume you stole it."

Her slight emphasis on 'you' make it clear she doesn't extend that protection to herself.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Leaning in quite close to his compaions, and very quietly, Jerrigan says, "Sarenrae's Grace!  What good fortune for me, I think.  Have I stumbled upon the two souls who have the most sought-after treasure in all of Korvosa?"


----------



## kinem (Apr 24, 2009)

ooc: I thought that Jerrigan is the one who told us that our brooch is the Queen's.

"I suppose I blend in here, Maya, but I am no more a native Korvosan than you are" Tristan notes.  "I came from Taldor to study at the Academy here.

But if you think I should do it, fine.  I'll take it to the palace.

The other items, we should sell, I think."

ooc: Where is the palace?  If there are no objections, Tristan will do as he said.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

OOC:  Maybe I'm still not getting it totally, but I thought that while Jerrigan knows the brooch is missing, and where it originally came from, he does not know where it is at the moment or who has it.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2009)

Maya hesitates, then sighs and nods. The objects were certainly stolen, but it just wasn't feasible to find their owners now. Maybe by selling them to stall owners and vendors, their owners would find them again one day...for sale.

In any event, they were now legitimate spoils of war, and noble intentions wouldn't put food on any tables.

"Agreed. I have little skill in such matters, but I will go to do it while you see to the brooch."


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 27, 2009)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Well, my original intent was that Jerrigan saw Tristan with the brooch, recognised it and gave them the detailas, but this works just as well. 

The Queen can be found in Castle Korvosa, a tall spired castle in the Chelaxian style (i.e. all black spiky turrets and scary gargoyles) atop the ruins of an ancient Shoanti pyramid, known as the Grand Mastaba. It towers over all of Korvosa. (See cover to Guide to Korvosa for a picture. The ongoing battle in that picture has nothing to do with this adventure, BTW...)

So Maya is going to avoid visiting the Castle. Is Tristan taking Jerrigan with him?
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Crispin Jeggare]
Gaedran Lamm was dead. That was the word on the street. The old man had led a long life of petty crime, preying on the weak and slipping between the cracks of larger criminal enterprises. The law in Korvosa was too bound in protocol to catch the old man, and his actions tended to be beneath their interest anyway. But now, somebody had taken the law into their own hands, and nobody mourned his passing.

Two surviving henchmen, a gnome and a half-orc, were reputed to be in the cells of Citadel Volshyenek, home of the Korvosan Guard. His gang of orphan pickpockets had scattered across the city to fates unknown, except, as far as Crispin could discover, for one lad who had been taken into the care of a dwarven cleric, one Khadmeade.

This Khadmeade was said to have been part of the group to break up Lamm's operation, rescuing a dwarven child who had been abducted into the gang. Rumour and speculation surrounded the other members, including mention of a tiefling guard from the magical Acadamae and a Shoanti woman with claws. 
Khadmeade the dwarf, or the prisoners, were the only solid, reliable lead towards more solid information about the downfall of Gaedran Lamm.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 27, 2009)

Rpgramen: Your first post is up in the IC thread.

Also, to all, I've added a map of Korvosa to the first post in this thread, with relevant locations marked on it. I'll update this as more become unveiled...


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> [SBLOCK=OOC]Well, my original intent was that Jerrigan saw Tristan with the brooch, recognised it and gave them the detailas, but this works just as well.
> 
> The Queen can be found in Castle Korvosa, a tall spired castle in the Chelaxian style (i.e. all black spiky turrets and scary gargoyles) atop the ruins of an ancient Shoanti pyramid, known as the Grand Mastaba. It towers over all of Korvosa. (See cover to Guide to Korvosa for a picture. The ongoing battle in that picture has nothing to do with this adventure, BTW...)
> 
> ...



Ok, sorry I missed that, Dr. Si.  Actually, it does work better your way with Jerrigan knowing that Tristan and Maya have the brooch, doesn't it?  (Makes things much easier, too.)


----------



## kinem (Apr 27, 2009)

"Jerrigan, if you are willing, I would appreciate it if you were to accompany me to the palace.  I am not entirely certain that I will not be accused of thievery or worse, and thrown into some dungeon, rather than being given the promised reward.  But they won't arrest you, a priest who had nothing to do with obtaining the brooch.  If the worst should happen, you can tell the others, and the Academy, where I am."


----------



## rpgramen (Apr 27, 2009)

From what some might call a heathenistic land wrought full of daemons, devils, and fiends of all varieties, Crispin Jeggare -- Scion of the same named House -- stands amongst the denizens of a diseased land. Simpletons, indeed, would be putting it lightly, presuming little to no inflection was placed upon the meanings themselves. A land rife with imbeciles, barbarians, and generally uncivilized beings should never be one such as he's destination for any substantial length of time, but such was the misfortune he now found himself in.

Since before his journey from Chelish territory, this current fiasco had been nothing but that. Having your proverbial allowance cut off by daddy dearest didn't make the trip any easier, suffice it to say, and the current affair only seemed to be degenerating into an even more deplorable state than it had originally been in. Frankly, Crispin wasn't expecting to spend too much time amongst the Varisian barbari and blood-thirsty vagrants, his goal clear-cut and obvious. Imagine then that the entire purpose for the clearly superior scholar had been uprooted, making his visit -- and all of the expenses, both monetary and personally entailed therein -- moot, null, and void.

Gaedran Lamm was dead, killed by upstart locals of all things; Crispin was not happy. Truth be told, he could have cared less about Lamm himself, as he was just another pitiful peon amongst a throng of his own kindred. No, no. Crispin was distraught over the fact that he hadn't had the chance to "interrogate" the gentleman, to warp the vernacular. To further complicate matters, Gaedran was his only viable sentient lead as to the whereabouts of his purpose: Malacia Thrune, a Scion in her own right. Indeed, with her tarnished notebook damaged beyond legibility, the leather-bound documents left little hope as to divuldging any other potential clues as to her whereabouts... presuming, of course, there were any and she simply wasn't dead by this point.

Regardless, Crispin was ever vigil in the act of unearthing the truth, grim as it may be. His task had only changed slightly, in the grand scheme of things. With Lamm out of the picture, it stood to reason that if anyone in this two-bit, one-horse Varisian town of Korvosa knew anything about anything at all, it would most likely be the rabble-rousers who'd finally decided to do something about Gaedran, and therefore they had become the wayward scion's next clue in unraveling this most disturbing mystery.

It wasn't exactly cryptographically challenging to locate the clergyman in question as the town buzzed and gossiped of him and his comptariots' pathetic exploits in ridding a small-time murderer.

Sauntering through the Korvosan streets in as a refined a manner as one can muster amongst such brutish people, Crispin's journey to the local temple in question doesn't take too long sans inquiries for directions and descriptions of the individuals the Chelaxian intellectual was looking for. With a confident stride and a hand lazily palmed over the hilt of his only means of physical defense, Crispin Jeggare shoved the door of the worshipping establishment open with all but the faintest of squeaks resonating from the force, an equally high-pitched wail echoing its breathren as the door shut after the auburn-haired and finely-clad gent had strode beyond the threshold. The smell of sacreligious alcohol and wafted just enough throughout the establishment to be detectable, garnering a grimace of chagrin and disdain from the refined socialite as he surveyed the room.

"You there!" Crispin demanded with practiced flair after winding his way through the hallowed halls, a single gloved hand pointing inexplicably towards whom he could only presume to be a young acolyte in the service of whatever deity was worshipped therein. "I'm looking for the cleric known as Khadmeade. Where is he?" he ordered, harriedly harrassing the poor choirchild with scorn-worthy gazes and a harsh tone.


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*



kinem said:


> "Jerrigan, if you are willing, I would appreciate it if you were to accompany me to the palace.  I am not entirely certain that I will not be accused of thievery or worse, and thrown into some dungeon, rather than being given the promised reward.  But they won't arrest you, a priest who had nothing to do with obtaining the brooch.  If the worst should happen, you can tell the others, and the Academy, where I am."



"Absolutely, Tristan!  And I will do my utmost to see that you retain your freedom as well.  Although, what will happen if we are _both_ detained I cannot say...."


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 30, 2009)

OOC: Oops, guess it's me!

[SBLOCK=Tristan and Jerrigan]
Tristan and Jerrigan set off to Castle Korvosa, intent on returning the Queen's lost brooch and, perhaps, looking forward to rewards both monetary and intangible.

Castle Korvosa towers over the city. It is built atop a huge stone pyramid, an ancient Shoanti ruin known as the Grand Mastaba. When General Korvosa conquered the surrounding lands he forced the Shoanti out of the area and, the castle was built atop the ruin as a grand gesture of "up yours" to the natives. The southeast corner of the Grand Mastaba is in poor repair where people have removed stones for their own building materials over the years, the rest is still an imposing edifice with stone steps up each of its four sides.

The castle proper is an towering building in Chelaxian style, all black stone, spiny turrets and gargoyles, but the gates are open and the castle guard (members of the Korvosan Guard) allow you entry once you have told them of your mission. Two of them accompany you through the busy courtyards to the inner keep where a tall, dark, beautiful woman dressed in ornate (yet funnctional looking) armour designed as much to show off her shapely form as to protect her from damage, stands waiting.

One of the guards explains the situation to her and she nods.

"Thank you, and well done," she says to the guard. "You may leave us now, I'll take these heroes to Her Majesty myself." The guards bow to her and return to their posts.

The woman smiles warmly at you both.

"The Queen will be pleased," she says. "Perhaps you will bring a little bit of happiness to her. Come with me. You'll have to leave your weapons outside the throne room, I'm afraid, but I'm sure Her Majesty has nothing to fear from such fine upstanding citizens as yourselves. You must tell me how you came by it some time, but first I must inform you of protocol"

As she talks, the woman takes you down the broad corridors leading to the throne room.

"First, you must wait until the Queen addresses you before you speak. Second, address her as Your Majesty the first time you speak to her; after that Ma'am will suffice. You may not touch the Queen's person, and do not approach the throne unless requested to do so. You are not courtiers, so I don't expect you to bow or curtsey correctly. Now, how do you wish to be addressed to Her Majesty?"
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Crispin]
Korvosa lacks many temples. Only the large Bank of Abadar and the newly built Temple of Asmodeus stand alone. Worshippers of other gods, including the dwarf god Torag, are forced to share this domed building known as The Pantheon.

The young acolyte runs off, a nervous look on his face. For a moment, Crispin isn't sure if he hasn't just frightened the youth away, but shortly there are heavy footsteps and a burly dwarf appears. His calloused hands smooth down his beard and conspicuously adjust the warhammer at his belt.

"Ah'm Khadmeade," he says in a gruff voice. "And who might ye be, shoutin' mah name aboot like tha'?"
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Maya]
Not much to report for Maya. Selling the items is a fairly straightforward affair. There is a stand of shops known as Eodred's Walk which cover your typical adventurer's buying and selling needs. It will, however, take bout as much time as the boys trip to the Queen.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

[sblock]Jerrigan says, "I am Jerrigan Arbordelve, Priest of Sarenrae.  I shall be greatly honored to meet Her Majesty."[/sblock]


----------



## rpgramen (Apr 30, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=Crispin]
> Korvosa lacks many temples. Only the large Bank of Abadar and the newly built Temple of Asmodeus stand alone. Worshippers of other gods, including the dwarf god Torag, are forced to share this domed building known as The Pantheon.
> 
> The young acolyte runs off, a nervous look on his face. For a moment, Crispin isn't sure if he hasn't just frightened the youth away, but shortly there are heavy footsteps and a burly dwarf appears. His calloused hands smooth down his beard and conspicuously adjust the warhammer at his belt.
> ...




Typical dwarven behavior. Ill-kempt, blunt, and crass. Frankly, it was more than Crispin was expecting, given the history he'd had with others of the cleric's kind. At least on the bright side this one didn't reek of alcohol and vomit, a boon by any other name smelling just as sweet.

"Who I am is of little real importance, Clergyman." the Chelish scholar chides, his voice riddled with sarcasm and indifference to form some unfathomable concoction of generic dis-satisfaction at the being brought before him. Looking the stout fellow up and down a few times, the egotistical scion applies more pressure to the hilt of his blade, ready to draw steel in the event the inferior little dwarf really _was_ drunk and looking for a fight before continuing on with the business at hand.

"I've journeyed numerous leagues from my home to reach this... erm... 'civilized' locale, following instructions relayed to me by a woman who was investigating the Lamm Incident, if you catch the vernacular." Crispin states condescendingly, his eyes intently focused on the pain-stakingly stumpy individual before him. "You, Clergyman, were part of the contingency group that dealt with him -- or so the rumor mill would lead me to believe, at any rate. My purpose here, dwarf, is to find this woman -- a personal friend of mine -- or at least some clue as to her whereabouts. Perhaps you've seen her? She's a human Pathfinder by the name of Malacia Thrune, easily identifiable by those blasted compass contraptions they always carry; about my height with brown hair, and Chelish." Snarkily, perhaps, would be putting the description of the inquiry lightly, but it nevertheless was just that -- an elaborate inquisition, sans the grotesque torture and (mostly) inhumane means of questioning.


----------



## kinem (May 1, 2009)

"Thank you for taking us to Her Majesty.  I am Tristan Fuller, a student of the arcane at the Academy" Tristan tells the woman.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 1, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Tristan and Jerrigan]
With a nod, the Queen's Handmaiden leads you into the throne room. The tall vaulted room is pristine but mostly empty. Stained glass windows showing former kings and queens let in light from the east, with tapestries covering the opposite wall. Heat comes from an immense fireplace, and a silken carpet leads up to the throne itself, a red and black spidery-looking affair.

Dressed in mourning black, with a delicate veil that doesn't quite hide her sad beauty, Queen Ileosa is sat up the throne.

"Your Majesty, may I present Tristan Fuller and Jerrigan Arbordelve," announces Sabine. In a quieter voice she asks for the brooch, which she takes and presents to the Queen. The Queen's face lights up in a broad smile.

"You may approach," says the Queen. "We thank you for this service you have done to us, and we will award you accordingly. We wish all of our subjects were as brave, as noble and as loyal as you."

Her voice breaks a little and she drops the formal tone, becoming less the imperious ruler and more a sad young woman.

"This brooch was stolen from me some time ago, and truth be told I had not expected to see it again. Thank you for bringing a little light to these dark times."

She stands up.

"I love Korvosa, as did my husband, and it saddens me to see my city torn apart by rioting and disorder. If you so choose, you can do me further great service. Sabina will give you the details, and your reward. If you'll excuse me, I must retire to my personal quarters, my grief has quite drained me."

The Queen steps down from the throne with an elegant swirl of her mourning dress, and looks back with an almost coquettish glance, were it not for the tear-reddened eyes.

"Thank you again for your kindness. I hope that your days of serving the Crown are only just beginning." And with that, she is gone.

Sabina, the Handmaiden,  hands over a small silver chest to Tristan. Inside the red velvet lined interior of the chest are 12 gold ingots bearing the seal of Korvosa. Sabina shuts the chest and passes it to Lynn.

"Your reward for finding the brooch," she says. "Regarding the Queen's other offer, I am authorised to offer you a secondment to the Korvosan Guard, as..." she searches for the word, "special agents. It is a chance to restore stability to the city and, perhaps, to help make it something greater. You will have considerable autonomy in your actions, you will help the Queen, and it will prove financially favourable for you. What do you say?"

OOC: The ingots are trade bars worth 100 gp each. The chest looks worth a bit too. Feel free to interject comments if you wish.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Crispin]
Khadmeade fold his arms.

"Ah've no heard of your 'friend', _boy_," replies the dwarf with emphasis. "And if she were investigatin' Lamm all ah can say is she dinnae do a good job of preventin' murder and kidnap oan several accounts _ah_ know aboot. If it's a Thrune ye want ye'd be best askin' up in the Heights where the nobles live. Ah cannae help ye more, even if ah had a mind tae. Ah ain't from this city and ah'm leavin' soon." He glances up and down Crispin. "Too many jumped-up pansy-boys fae mah likin'," he says.
[/SBLOCK]

Maya: Still selling.


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*



Dr Simon said:


> [SBLOCK=Tristan and Jerrigan]
> With a nod, the Queen's Handmaiden leads you into the throne room. The tall vaulted room is pristine but mostly empty. Stained glass windows showing former kings and queens let in light from the east, with tapestries covering the opposite wall. Heat comes from an immense fireplace, and a silken carpet leads up to the throne itself, a red and black spidery-looking affair.
> 
> Dressed in mourning black, with a delicate veil that doesn't quite hide her sad beauty, Queen Ileosa is sat up the throne.
> ...



[sblock=Jerrigan's answer]Jerrigan's frame straightens as he makes an effort to look as doughty and worthy as this treatment has made him feel.  To Sabina, he says, "Milady Sabina, it would be our distinct honor and great privilege to accept Her Majesty's gracious and kind offer.  But we also have another companion who could not be with us today because other urgent business required her to be elsewhere.  But we would be remiss if we allowed her to be overlooked.  Tristan, what say you?"[/sblock]


----------



## rpgramen (May 1, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=Crispin]
> Khadmeade fold his arms.
> 
> "Ah've no heard of your 'friend', _boy_," replies the dwarf with emphasis. "And if she were investigatin' Lamm all ah can say is she dinnae do a good job of preventin' murder and kidnap oan several accounts _ah_ know aboot. If it's a Thrune ye want ye'd be best askin' up in the Heights where the nobles live. Ah cannae help ye more, even if ah had a mind tae. Ah ain't from this city and ah'm leavin' soon." He glances up and down Crispin. "Too many jumped-up pansy-boys fae mah likin'," he says.
> [/sblock]




What a frivilous waste of time. Crispin's pursuit of the dwarven cleric seemed entirely futile, as the inferior little man didn't nearly live up to the hype he'd received from the rumors. Not like the Chelish sophisticate could've expected much else anyway.

"Hrm. Fine." Crispin harps in response, his voice still as condescending as ever despite the lack-luster dwarven insult. Loosing his leather-clad hand from the elaborately decorated hilt of his sword, Jeggare ponders for a few seconds as to how best to pursue this new lead. Should he rough up some ruffians in the most high-class drinking establishment? Perhaps it would be more prudent to check with the upper-class colleges -- presuming this bumpkin-ridden town had any in the first place -- for scholars or theologians, as they all shared the same background, albeit the Korvosan's did so on a less competent caliber. No, no... it would be more wise to simply milk the insufferable dwarf for all the information he had.

"Since you petitioned the idea, _mosgrim_, who would you recommend I speak with?" Crispin bit back with an odd acclimation of non-chalantness and de rigueur, idly reveling in the battle of insults between himself and the quasi-useless cleric. It was a refreshing experience that the young scion had missed since he had begun his travels, the lack of forums and symposiums the main culprit behind such boredom.


----------



## kinem (May 2, 2009)

ooc: Are the spoiler blocks necessary?



Leif said:


> [sblock=Jerrigan's answer]Jerrigan's frame straightens as he makes an effort to look as doughty and worthy as this treatment has made him feel.  To Sabina, he says, "Milady Sabina, it would be our distinct honor and great privilege to accept Her Majesty's gracious and kind offer.  But we also have another companion who could not be with us today because other urgent business required her to be elsewhere.  But we would be remiss if we allowed her to be overlooked.  Tristan, what say you?"[/sblock]




[sblock=Tristan's answer]
Tristan looks at Jerrigan in surprise and disapproval.  _Our honor?_  He considers.

"My impulsive friend does not speak for me ... but he is correct.  I too will accept, m'lady.

And I agree that asking our friend might be appropriate, but she may have other plans for her life.  I request that we be allowed to ask her.  If she is interested, we will bring her to meet whoever is appropriate; if not, I would respect her privacy and she need not come to any unusual attention."[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

[sblock=kinem]I was just following Dr. Simon's lead with the spoiler blocks [/sblock]

[sblock=Jerrigan speaks again]Jerrigan says, "I said _our_ honor because milady has seen fit to extend the honor to me as well, but, truth be known, Lady, I actually had no part in the acts for which you so graciously bestowed your honor.  And I agree with what Tristan has said about the matter."[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 5, 2009)

*Tristan and Jerrigan*

Sabina gives a small, polite, smile that nevertheless seems to make her face radiant.

"By all means discuss this with your friend. If she played a part in retrieving the Queen's property she is equally to be honoured." She hands a scroll to Tristan. "When you have decided, take this to Field Marshal Cressida Kroft at Citadel Volshyenek. She'll give you any further instructions." Sabina gives you a small nod of a bow. "Good day to you, gentlemen."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 5, 2009)

*Crispin*

Khadmeade scratches his beard.

"Hmm...," he muses, then at the top of his lungs bellows "Kester!"

The meaning of this outburst shortly becomes evident, clearly the name of the young teenage boy who come running.

"What you want, boss?" asks the boy.

"This gentleman is lookin' fer a friend o' his, laddie," says the dwarf. "Pathfinder by the name o' Malacia Thrune, Chelish lass wi' broon hair. She was investigatin' Lamm, did ye see her when ye were working' for him?"

Kester ponders. "Giggles done in some Chelish bird, she had one of them funny compasses. We fenced it with old Harmsworth, he reckoned it was one of them Pathfinder ones."

"It would seem that yer friend was another o' Lamm's victims," says Khadmeade. "I'm sorry to gie ye tha' news. This 'Giggles' were a brute o' a half-orc worked fae Lamm, he's currently in Citadel Volshyenek waitin' fae trial. Maybe if ye slipped a few coin to Field Marshal Kroft she's let ye torture him a bit, ay?"

Kester looks aggrieved. "You wouldn't let me have a go at Hookshanks, and he killed my brother."

"Wheesht laddie," says Khadmeade. "This young fella know's I'm only jokin'". He looks sternly at Crispin. "Doesn't he?"

"Zanderholm," says Kester. "Zenobia Zanderholm. That's who the woman was working for. She's the Hanging Judge, maybe she could tell you more."


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

After Sabina leaves them, Jerrigan turns to Tristan and says, "Do any of us know this Field Marshall Cressida Kroft?  Does someone at least know how to get to Citadel Volshyenek?"


----------



## rpgramen (May 5, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Khadmeade scratches his beard.
> 
> "Hmm...," he muses, then at the top of his lungs bellows "Kester!"
> 
> ...




"Yes. Joking. Very clever of you." Crispin bemoaned, stagnant in his disposition to relinquish mirth for the moot services rendered and biting back against his ignoble emotions. He'd half-expected this, really, but the plain and simple truth always cuts deep. Now that Malacia's fate had been determined, there were only three remaining ventures left to be dealt with: the reclimation of Malacia's worldly goods so as to return them to her family, closure of her businesses and endeavors left on the Prime, and the more extreme task of ripping this "Giggles" fellow a new extradimensional space in order to cram his lavish walking boot so far up it, he'd kick some poor Gith on the Astral Plane -- this, of course, was just foreplay for what would be the main source of entertainment, Crispin clearly of the belief that a hanging was far too good for the inbred orc-swine. Sadly, such was not his place, and killing the oaf would be far below his own status; the Law was in control now. Perhaps at a later date an "inquisition" of the more famous Chelish variety would be performed, but for now, Jeggare had more pressing matters to attend to.

"Where can I find Zanderholm, Cleric?" demands the scion, lack-luster and devoid of enough energy to cleverly insult the divine half-wit any more, his voice even faultering slightly from its typical self-centric and condescending tone to one of a more generic variety.


----------



## kinem (May 5, 2009)

Tristan replies "We can ask around, no doubt.  Let's go."

It is only after the pair has left the Castle that Tristan looks around, making sure no one else is within earshot, and again addresses Jerrigan.

"Look, I know you mean well.  But you had no right to presume to speak for me.  Never again accept a job on another man's behalf.

But that's not what worries me now.  The Queen is too emotional.  Mourning is to be expected, but she has a city to run.  I can well believe that she might fall for a man who would make a bad King.  She may marry for true love, but that doesn't mean he will know the first thing about economics or management.

You understand, I hope, Jerrigan, that you are not to breathe a word of this.  If you do, I may end up excuted for treason, but I will take a page from Zellara's book if you know what I mean.

The offer to hire us as agents of the City Guard troubles me most.  Because they don't know us at all.  They have no way to know that we didn't steal the brooch.  We didn't tell anyone at the castle the story.

That tells me that the Guard is probably filled with incompetants and criminals.  And that is why I accepted the job.  Because this way, at least there will be a few Guardsmen who are honest.  Us.  At least this way an ordinary citizen has some chance of justice."


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan blushes all the way back to his ears.  "I did do that, didn't I?  Please forgive me Tristan, I guess I took momentary leave of my senses.  It won't happen again.  And everything that you say about the situation has the ring of truth to it.  I shall follow your lead in this matter from now on!"   [OOC:  Like it or not! ]


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2009)

"I forgive you.  Let's go find Maya!"

Unless Jerrigan objects, Tristan will head back to the commercial district and try to find Maya.  When the group gets some privacy, he will tell her what has occurred.


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan follows Tristan all they way.  And he remains a respectful 5 paces behind him, too.


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2009)

"Come walk beside me.  I can watch my own back.  Uh ... you know what I mean."


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

 "Very well, Tristan," says Jerrigan as he moves alonside Tristan.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 6, 2009)

*Crispin*

Khadmeade's demeanour softens a little. Perhaps he feels guilty for dumping sudden bad news on the young man before him. 

"Aye, she'll be up oan the Heights. There's a square there weer a' the legal folk have their oaffices. Here, ah'll draw ye a wee map."

Quill passes over parchment. Khadmeade hands the diagram to Crispin. "Good luck to ye, laddie. Fae wha' it's worth, ah hope Kester wis wrong aboot yer lady friend."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 6, 2009)

*Tristan, Maya and Jerrigan*

OOC:  Tristan and Jerrigan meet Maya back at the Jittery Quill.  Her sales have been successful, you now have the Queen's reward and whatever spoils you wish to sell (see OOC thread for details). The rest of the discussion I will leave up to you....


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"Tristan, Maya, since I have done nothing to earn any of this bounty, I hesitate to ask for any portion of it.  And, as a newcomer to this band, I am uncertain as to the usual procedures for dealing with such.  Kindly instruct me at your leisure?"


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2009)

"Jerrigan, no offense, but this has nothing to do with you.

We are splitting this loot four ways - Maya, Bael, Khademeade, and myself.  The only question is how to deal with gold versus magic items.  I have claimed the harrow deck, and Bael has expressed interest in a wand.

But we do need to discuss the offer of employment as agents of the city guard.  Maya, what do you think?  Personally I think we should accept.  I'd rather be on the inside of the law than on the recieving end.  We could make a difference.  And, it could be a bit of an adventure."


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"Ahem.  Well, ok.  Forgive my presumption then.  I'll just go elsewhere while you two handle this matter."  Mortally embarrassed, Jerrigan repairs to the porch, where he sits to enjoy his pipe.  If they haven't come for him by the time he estimates that 5 minutes have passed, he will begin to aimlessly wander the streets, taking a vague, circuitous, roundabout route in the general direction of his temple.


----------



## rpgramen (May 6, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Khadmeade's demeanour softens a little. Perhaps he feels guilty for dumping sudden bad news on the young man before him.
> 
> "Aye, she'll be up oan the Heights. There's a square there weer a' the legal folk have their oaffices. Here, ah'll draw ye a wee map."
> 
> Quill passes over parchment. Khadmeade hands the diagram to Crispin. "Good luck to ye, laddie. Fae wha' it's worth, ah hope Kester wis wrong aboot yer lady friend."




Mock sympathy. Just what Crispin needed. Sickened equally by the altruistic nature of the clergyman and that of his ex-lover's fate, the young scion had to really hold his tongue to prevent flinging another empty insult at the bearded man. Indeed, the cleric's services were well appreciated, and even Crispin -- with his clearly superior Chelish ancestry -- knew the dwarf didn't deserve another linguistical lashing.

"Your service to me is well appreciated, Khadmeade." was all Crispin could really say, running a wayward hand through his hair as he snatched the map and turned on his heel, departing the hallowed ground of the temple in pursuit of his next target: Zanderholm.


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2009)

Maya goes shopping, arguing stiffly with a few vendors but finding the exercise distasteful enough that she doesn't always bother.

When the task is done, she returns to the place they'd all met before.

(OOC - I'm fine with nothing happening for the moment...whatever you want to do, Simon.)


----------



## kinem (May 7, 2009)

ooc: Ahem ... see my last post, and what lead up to it, Shayuri.  AFAIK the three of us have met and Tristan just asked Maya about joining the Guard.


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2009)

Maya makes a face like someone who'd just swallowed a mouthful of bad milk.

"Join the guard," she repeats. "You have to see that everything I have done, I have done for the Shoanti here. That I could help you while doing so was fine, but secondary. The city guard is not kind to Shoanti. At best we are ignored. We keep to ourselves, because when we draw attention, the guard thinks nothing of driving us from one place to another."

She shakes her head. "I have no desire to work with them. They've earned nothing but my scorn."


----------



## kinem (May 8, 2009)

Tristan nods.  "The way I see it, that is exactly the point.  We wouldn't be working _with_ the guard.  We would _be_ part of the guard.  One of the few chances for an ordinary citizen to get true justice in this city."


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan keeps puffing away.  "Gee, I wonder what they're doing in there?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2009)

"And what will I do, when they command me to mistreat my people?" Maya demands of Tristan. "Will I break the oath I made to the city, or will I break the bond I share with them? You would have me caught between two hells, forced to choose one or the other."

She looks away, clearly upset. "Though it would be no real choice, even so."


----------



## kinem (May 11, 2009)

"They said we would have a lot of autonomy.  I don't think there is any official policy to mistreat anyone.  It's just neglect from the top, giving free rein to the prejudices of individual officers, who are clearly not chosen very carefully.

But in the unlikely event that such a conflict of interest arises, you can resign.

In any case, I intend to accept the offer, and I know Jerrigan wanted to as well.  It's your choice whether to join us, but I hope you do."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 12, 2009)

OOC: Going to see what Shayuri decides for Maya before continuing with those three.

Meanwhile:

[SBLOCK=Crispin]
The offices of Zenobia Zanderholm are to be found in a square of buildings in the Heights district, built around a small fenced garden. These all seem to be the offices of various lawyers and solicitors, except for a tavern on the corner, the Jittery Quill. A bored young man sits outside this smoking a pipe.

Crispin easily fast talks and browbeats the Zanderholm clerk into a meeting with his mistress, despite the lack of appointment. In an office stacked high with books, behind a desk piled with paperwork, sits a stern-faced middle-aged woman. Her whitening hair is worn long and straight, framing a sour face. She peers at Crispin over half-moon spectacles.

"Yes?" she asks. "As you can see, I'm very busy. Make it quick, young man."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## rpgramen (May 13, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Going to see what Shayuri decides for Maya before continuing with those three.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> ...




Pleased that the destination wasn't as distant as it could have been, Crispin's senses are assailed by an assortment of notable things: the fresh scent of a well-kept garden, ink by the barrel, and the stiff and lingering scent of wax hewn throughout the air.

The lad at the door was of little importance. So little, in fact, that Crispin didn't even bother insulting receptionist (at least not too much so, at any rate) in his typical, tactile manner. No, no... the Jeggare Scion had much bigger fish to fry, and the pesky greeter only served to delay him a few minor seconds from his dutiful inquiry.

Books as high as the eye could see. It was a refreshing sight, and one Crispin hadn't expected to see in a place like Varisia; though to be fair, he hadn't truly expected many to be able to read on a collegial level to begin with. The well-aged scholarly madam at the pile idly reminded him of one of his professor's back in Cheliax, with her thick, round spectacles being the defining trait of her character. In this case, however, the reverse had been played -- thin, crescent-esque lenses dangling lifelessly over the nose of a local bookworm. Indeed, her mannerisms and bluntness only seemed to further remind the young stuck-up adventurer of his teacher, to which Crispin could honestly -- at least partially -- feel some common ground between the two; faint, but present.

"Very well." Jeggare begins, plodding forward a bit after the judgette had made her statement. Like a heavy rock dropped from above, or rolling thunder on a clear summer's day, Crispin drops the proverbial bombshell, letting the cards that scatter thereof land where they might as he uttered two powerful words with applicable blunt trauma force:

"Malacia Thrune."


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2009)

Maya frowns, looking far from convinced.

"And why should I do this?" she asks. "What would I get for serving them? It is not as if I couldn't be doing anything else with my time, you know. What has lured you to agree?"


----------



## Dr Simon (May 15, 2009)

*Crispin*

Zenobia Zanderholm paues to absorb the name.

"I see," she says, carefully. "And what would you know about Malacia Thrune?" Her tone is neutral, carefully probing.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan idly flicks ashes.


----------



## rpgramen (May 15, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Zenobia Zanderholm paues to absorb the name.
> 
> "I see," she says, carefully. "And what would you know about Malacia Thrune?" Her tone is neutral, carefully probing.




"Enough." Crispin assured her, casually portraying an equally neutral tone. "Chelish. Scion of the House of Thrune. Friend of mine. Pathfinder investigating something. The question isn't what I know -- the question is what you know. What happened to her, and what was she doing for you?"


----------



## kinem (May 19, 2009)

Tristan thinks a moment, then replies to Maya.

"Well, I have been feeling kind of bored at school, so I guess I was looking for something to do.  This job could be a way to help people, too, like I said.  As for pay, we were promised it would be good, but I don't know any details yet.

The truth is ... well, I guess we seemed to make a good team.  But I certainly don't object if you prefer not to go in on this."


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2009)

Maya chews her bottom lip for a moment. In truth his confession that they made a good team was a bit flattering. And, as far as that went, it was true. They had done well working together.

But this was different. Before, they'd shared a common goal. Now...there was no goal. He wasn't offering a quest, he was offering...an occupation. And she had duties to her people, and to the Shundar-Quah.

"It isn't that I don't want to work with you again," she said. "But I already have a _job_. If there was something specific you wanted my help with, I would do it, in memory of our battles in the past."


----------



## kinem (May 21, 2009)

Tristan smiles. "Then it's settled.  You won't join the Guard, but if an especially interesting case should arise, especially if it involves the Shoanti, we will ask to bring you on as a consultant."

If she does not object to that, he will then take his leave and meet up with Jerrigan, and go with him to find out the details of the job.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2009)

OOC: I'm going ahead with Tristan and Jerrigan going to see Marshal Kroft. Maya will wait to see what the Marshal has to offer, and Bael will turn up at about the same time that Tristan and Jerrigan come back from the Marshal (he, too, is in the position of already having a job. For the moment.)

*Tristan and Jerrigan*:

Citadel Volshyenek is in Midland, overlooking Jeggare Harbour. It is home to the Korvosan Guard, but currently staffed by a nervous-looking skeleton crew. Waving your scroll, you are taken to Field Marshal Cressida Kroft, a human woman in red armour, dark hair cut to a short bob. She looks rather tired and harassed, but politely bids you to sit and calls for some refreshment.

"I see the Queen has recommended you to me. So you're the ones who brought Gaedran Lamm to book? Well done, the man's been a thorn in our side for years. I won't say that officially I approve of vigilantism, but, off the record, I'm glad you did what you did."

A servant brings a steaming pot of Vudran coffee, which the Field Marshal pours for everyone.

"Now, to business. You've seen what it's like on the streets at the moment. My men are stretched thin trying to maintain order, what with this damned embargo, and every man and his dog using the King's death as an excuse to run riot. We need every bit of help we can get, and I'd like to retain your services as agents of the Guard, if you are willing. Needless to say, you'll be well compensated for these services. Interested?"

[SBLOCK=Crispin]
Judge Zanderholm sits back in her chair, steeples her fingers and gazes over her half-moon spectacles.

"I am a Justice of the Law in this city," she says gravely. "But the law can sometimes work very slowly. There are small criminals who slip through the nets. Although their crimes may be minor in the eyes of the other Judges, they still have very real victims. And a lot of small criminals adds up to a big problem."

She leans forwards.

"Your friend Lady Thrune was helping me investigate these smaller criminals, gathering information in order to expedite arrest. So many trials overturned by lack of evidence, one could weep, if one was so inclined. Gaedran Lamm was one such blood-sucking stirge, but some reckless vigilantes have put an end to him. Another she was investigating was Devargo Barvasi, so-called King of the Spiders. But when she disappeared she was looking into a new problem, some group of thugs in North Point calling themselves the Cow Hammer Boys."

Zanderholm stares at Crispin with an appraising eye.

"I don't know if she's alive or dead," she says. "She knew the job was dangerous, but.... I suppose I still feel responsible for her somehow. What I need is someone to help me look for her, perhaps continue the work she started."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*



			
				Dr. Simon said:
			
		

> Field Marshal Cressida Kroft, a human woman in red armour, dark hair cut to a short bob. She looks rather tired and harassed, but politely bids you to sit and calls for some refreshment.
> "I see the Queen has recommended you to me. So you're the ones who brought Gaedran Lamm to book? Well done, the man's been a thorn in our side for years. I won't say that officially I approve of vigilantism, but, off the record, I'm glad you did what you did."
> A servant brings a steaming pot of Vudran coffee, which the Field Marshal pours for everyone.
> "Now, to business. You've seen what it's like on the streets at the moment. My men are stretched thin trying to maintain order, what with this damned embargo, and every man and his dog using the King's death as an excuse to run riot. We need every bit of help we can get, and I'd like to retain your services as agents of the Guard, if you are willing. Needless to say, you'll be well compensated for these services. Interested?"



Jerrigan looks quite interested and eager, but instead of voicing his agreement, he looks to Tristan and awaits his response.


----------



## kinem (May 28, 2009)

_Embargo?_ Tristan replies "I'd like to hear more about the embargo and how it's affecting the city.

How much autonomy would we have?  Also, while we are keen to help the city, our skills and time are quite valuable, so I must ask for more details regarding compensation.  I have studied some magic, while my friend here is blessed with healing from the gods."


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan coyly blushes at Tristan's mention of his talents.  He is very gratified that he resisted his impulse to accept at once the charge!   [sblock=OOC]See, kinem, I _can_ still learn![/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 29, 2009)

"You'd have considerable autonomy," says Kroft. "Between jobs you are free to conduct whatever business you like. Whislt working for me, use whatever methods necessary, on the proviso that you don't do anything that harms innocents or brings dishonour to the Guard."

She sits back in her chair.

"Perhaps 'embargo' is the wrong word," she says, musing. "I'm sure you're aware that the various carters, dockers, stevedores and others working in transport are operating a go-slow, demanding better pay and lower taxes. This has had the effect of slowing the influx of food to a trickle, raising prices for everyone else. Furthermore, guilds are illegal here in Korvosa, and any activity that smacks of unionisation is, well, treated with contempt by most people. So these dockers and so on haven't won any friends. I've got angry mobs on one hand, flying pickets on the other, plus there's those sent to intimidate any of the haluers who *do* want to work, strike-breakers trying to smash the picket lines....

"Basically, it's a mess. And this ties in with what I need somebody, you, if you want the job, to sort out. My men are stretched thinly as it is, and now I've got some deserters on my hands. A rather charismatic Sergeant of the guards has persuaded four of his associates, that I know of, to desert. They've set themselves up, as far as I can tell, as a sort of butcher's shop, distributing free meat to the needy."

Kroft shrugs.

"Nothing wrong with that, except I need him here, not there. I daren't send any of my men, even if I could spare them, in case he persuades them to desert too, or they get overzealous and kill him outright. I want him brought back here for questioning. There's a thousand gold in it for whoever does so, half that if he's dead."


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan finally speaks, "I presume that you know where he is to be found?  Is he still operating in the city, or has he withdrawn elsewhere?"


----------



## Dr Simon (May 29, 2009)

"He and his men have taken over an old butchery in North Point called 'All the World's Meat'. I can give you the address."


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"A butchery, eh?  That could be most, mmm, _convenient_.  Do you prefer them all brought in alive, or just this ...ah... sorry, what did you say the Sergeant's name was?"


----------



## Dr Simon (May 29, 2009)

"Verik. Verik Vancaskerkin. And the men with him are..." Korft shuffles through some of the paperwork on her desk. "Karralo, Parns, Baldrago and Malder. I'd prefer it if nobody got too seriously hurt, to be honest, but if you need to, put your life above theirs."


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2009)

"I assume we could enlist assistance?  We are skilled but five men would be a lot for two men to subdue alone.

Also, what would be the fate of the men we capture?  If we can offer them leniency, they would be less inclined to fight."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 1, 2009)

"Of course," says Kroft. "Although the 1000 gp is a flat payment. If you recruited others, it would be up to you how you divided it." She thinks for a moment. "Part of the problem is that I can't afford to lose any men, so a man exectued for desertion is no more use to me than a live deserter, but I can't let them off scot-free. If they are willing to come peacefully, I'm willing to let them off with a slap on the wrist - a brief spell in the brig, a few months of latrine duty, that kind of thing."


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan is confused:  If the men face no real punishment for their actions, then what is to stop them from deserting again at a later time?  But then he thinks, _"Ahh, but then we can be hired to re-capture them again, so everyone will be happy!"_


----------



## kinem (Jun 3, 2009)

"Fair enough" Tristan says. "What about our future employment?  Should we expect more jobs like this, contract missions, with payment for a specific objective?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan's ears perk up as he waits for Kroft's response to Tristan.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 3, 2009)

"With things the way they are right now, I'd say almost certainly. Depending on how successful you are with this task, of course," replies Kroft.


----------



## kinem (Jun 3, 2009)

Tristan looks at Jerrigan, and winks.  "Very well.  For my part, I will accept, if Jerrigan will."


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Very pleased by Tristan's recognition of him as a partner, Jerrigan says, "Well, I don't know, Tristan, I mean we have _so many_ offers of employment on the table right now..... But, I think, with a little creative schedule juggling, we should be able to work in one more.    Yes, let's give it a go.  We accept."


----------



## kinem (Jun 6, 2009)

"Will there be anything else, Field Marshall?  If not, we will get started."

When Tristan and Jerrigan are outside, Tristan will explain privately "I want to ask my friend Bael - the Academy guard who helped take down Lamm - to go in on this.  I would ask Maya as well, but I think she would be more liable to join the deserters in handing out food than to help bring them in!  What do you think?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"Since I don't know Bael at all, and really don't know Maya well enough to say how she might react, I am content to just trust your judgment in this matter.  Lead on, then, Tristan!"


----------



## kinem (Jun 7, 2009)

Tristan will lead the way to the Academy, hoping to find Bael.


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2009)

OOC:  Dr. Si, how much does Jerrigan, who has lived near the city for his whole life, know about the Academy?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2009)

ooc: Bael will be easy to find and eager to help 

[sblock=OOC]
Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 8, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Leif]
The Acadamae tends to keep itself sealed and aloof from the rest of the city. It has a distinct Chelaxian feel both in architecture and attitude, tending to take scions of Chelaxian noble houses and dealing significantly in summoning and binding magic (the imps that perdiodically plague the city are escapees from failed students). Little is know to an outsider of the inner workings of the college. Once a year, they hold the Breaching Festical where city folk are invited to test the Acadamae's warding spells and get in any way they can. Tieflings are commonly employed as guards.
[/SBLOCK]

OOC: For the sake of convenience, I'm going to assume the Tristan and Jerrigan have arranged to meet Bael and Maya back at the Jittery Quill with news of what the Marshal wants from them. 

IC:
Tristan and Jerrigan arrive back at the Jittery Quill to find Maya and Bael waiting for them. They fill their friends in on the details of Kroft's job (1000 gp between you to return five deserters) when suddenly there is a thunderous noise from outside, like a building collapsing, that causes the Jittery Quill to live up to its name. Crockery rattles off the tables and shatters on the floor, the leaded windows shake in their frames. Looking outside, you see that a massive creature has erupted from the ground, shedding cobblestones and earth. A metal grille slides from its round, blobbish body - a sewer plate. The thing stands on stubby legs, has a massive tooth-lined maw in the middle of its sac-like body, and three tentacles ending in spined pads. There is a stench of sewage.

An otyugh. The city keeps them in the sewers to feed on the waste. Korvosan folk legends tell of some escaping from time to time, but it is not an event known to have happened for a long time.

People in the square outside run screaming from the beast.

"Hungry!" it bellows. "Fresh meat!"

Rpgramen: If you're still with us, Crispin and Zenderholm also notice this as they are in a building across the other side of the square.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2009)

"Great! At least we hadn't to crawl through the sewers to find a sewer monster!" Bael says in disdain

[sblock=OOC]
Hello everyone 

Initiative (1d20+3=9)
in the case of need.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan draws his scimitar and prepares to follow Tristan into battle.

"So much for my thoughts of food!"


----------



## kinem (Jun 9, 2009)

_Yikes! And I had no idea they could talk!_

(to Jerrigan) "Good thinking!"

Tristan calls towards the kitchen "Perhaps we can distract the monster with raw meat!  Quickly!  It may save lives!"


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Not wanting to fetch the meat himself, Jerrigan signals any of the kitchen staff that he can see to bring forth some meat to appease the monster.  "Any meat will do -- leftover scraps, organs, skin, chicken feet, beaks, anything!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2009)

"Are you all...you're going to FEED it?!" Maya demands, switching her eyes quickly between the beast and the others. She scowls and says, "Well, someone's got to keep it busy until they get enough food..."

She dashes to the door and stays there, where she can retreat inside if pressed.

"Spirits give me strength," Maya murmurs...then hurls a bolt of eldritch energy at the creature!

"The freshest meat is here, repulsive thing!"

(moving to inn door, and using a magique missile)


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"Well, damn!" says Jerrigan as he draws his scimitar and moves to support Maya as soon as he is able to do so.

OOC:  Guess I may be getting ahead of myself, Dr. Si, but Jerrigan will do this as soon as Maya gives that determined look and begins to move towards the door, so can we think of it as Jerrigan's previous post just being a delay until a later initiative count?


----------



## kinem (Jun 10, 2009)

_So much for peaceful negotiation!_

Tristan joins the others at the doorway, sending a splash of acid towards the creature.

[sblock=ooc]init = 11, 11 to hit touch, 2 dam[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2009)

Bael readies his short bow and looks for a better position, not wanting to meet this tentacles firsthand. After a quick look he decides for the right window.

[sblock=OOC]

Initiative (1d20+3=9)
in the case of need.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 10, 2009)

Maya galvanises the others to action as she runs to the door and unleashes a bolt of eldritch energy.  Jerrigan and Tristan join her at the doorway to the Quill, the former drawing his scimitar, the latter hurling a bolt of acid at the creature.

Stung by the two magical attacks, the otyugh roars in pain.

"Bad hurty!" it bellows and lumbers over to the inn. Customers and staff recoil from the sewer smell and rush to the back of the coffee shop. A tentacle lashes out and strikes Maya, the barbs on its inner surface raking her flesh painfully. The creature tries to grasp her, but she shrugs it off with typical Shoanti vigour.

Bael pulls out his bow and looks for a suitable place to stand. He sets himself up to get a shot through one of the front windows to the coffee shop.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Initiative order:

Maya - Magic missile for 4 damage
Jerrigan - move to door, draw scimitar
Tristan - move to door, acid spalsh for 2 damage
Otyugh - tentacle hit on Maya for 6 damage. Grapple/CMB check 18, Maya's CMB check =18, no grapple this round.
Bael - draw bow, move to ?

No map yet for this combat, but the three of you are blocking the door way to the Jittery Quill, Maya slightly in front with the two men hiding behind her . Bael can choose to hide behind them, or there are openable windows either side of the door he can use to snipe from.

Yes, otyughs can speak Common although their intelligence is low. This is one of those lines from the MM that often slips by people's notice.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2009)

ooc: added position


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2009)

When that tentacle tries to wrap around her, Maya slashes at it with her right hand, driving it away! With a wild gleam in her eyes she pulls her lips back from her teeth in a horrible shark's grin...apparently all but ignoring the blood welling up from the place where the rough grippers had abraded her.

"You think I am afraid of you?!" she rants at the monster, and her claws are out now, long and curved and gleaming black. "FLEE BACK TO THE DEPTHS, FILTH, OR I WILL CARVE YOU LIKE A FESTDAY FOWL!"

Then she pounces on the tentacle with both hands, ripping and tearing at its flesh; magic forgotten!

(2 claw attacks! 1st is 15 for 2 points, 2nd is 20 for 4 points)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Stepping into the heart of the fray beside Maya, Jerrigan hurls a bolt of fire from his off-hand at the monstrosity, attack (ranged touch) = 14, but the flame mostly skitters of the foul beast's disgusting, but resilient, hide.  damage = 1
1d20+3=14, 1d6=1

[sblock=Stat Block]
Jerrigan Arbordelve
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 15, 2009)

Bleeding from one of Maya's claws, but shrugging off the other damage, the otyugh presses the attack.

"Hey, keep that turd-eater out of my tavern!" shouts the Quill's proprieter from the far end of the room.

OOC: Next up, Tristan.


----------



## kinem (Jun 15, 2009)

"Food, now!" Tristan shouts to the proprietor.

However, he launches another dart of acid, striking the creature.  "I don't want to hurt you ... but you must go back!"

ooc: 4 damage


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 15, 2009)

"Food Now!" echoes the otyugh, trying to press its way into the Quill. It flails its tentacles so wildly it's not obvious if it is trying to land an attack on Maya, or Jerrigan, or the sign of the Quill, but it grazes Maya with one of its filthy fangs.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Since the Quill is a coffee shop more than the traditional tavern, I'd really like to have the otyugh saying "Me want cinnamon latte, now!" but I don't want to kill the mood 

2 tentacle attacks, miss by miles.
Bite attack on Maya for 1 damage.

Next up, Bael.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2009)

Bael's shot hits everything, but the monster 

[sblock=OOC]

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2107191/Bow Attack (1d20+3=10, 1d6=2, 1d6=1)

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2009)

The graze of the teeth seems only to enrage Maya even more. She seems pretty durable for a spellcaster.

"There's no food for you here, beast!" Maya rages. She slashes at the creature again, but its hide is thick and blubbery, and she can't find a place to make it bleed from!

(Lousy rolls: 3 and a 10)
Roll Lookup


----------



## kinem (Jun 16, 2009)

Tristan considers using his guisame to do more damage, but seeing the trouble the others have in hitting the monster, he continues his more reliable acidic assault.

ooc: another 4 damage


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan again throws a bolt of fire at the midden-dwelling, offal-eating creature.
1d20+3=8, 1d6=4

But, this time, the flame goes almost straight up and ignites the wick of a street lamp.  "Well, at least now we can see better?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 17, 2009)

Arrows and fire fly over and beyond the otyugh. Acid splashes against its rubbery hide but Maya's claws only slice through layers of fat and filth.

Emitting a blast of foetid breath, the otyugh tries again to grab hold of Maya, and this time succeeds. It makes a strange gurgling sound of victory and, holding the Shoanti sorceress aloft like a trophy, turns back towards the hole that it made.

"Yummy spiky lady!" it burbles.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Otyugh tentacle attack on Maya, hits for 6 damage (Maya on 13/26). Grapple checks Otyugh 17 vs Maya 10, Maya is grappled. Otyugh then moves towards sewer opening, 30 ft.
(Jerrigan is adjacent, he can get an Attack of Opportunity as it leaves).

Next up: Bael.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2009)

"Let her go. She is to spicy for the likes of your!" Bael calls out loudly and shoots an arrow after the Otyugh.

[sblock=OOC]
Bow Attack 1d20+3, 1d6 (if he looses Dex bonus because of the grapple... + 1d6 sneak)

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Just refreshing my memory of the grapple rules, and since, the otyugh is using only a part of itself to grapple (as per improved grab options), it means that it has a massive penalty next round against Maya. I need to check PFRPG to see if that differs from the SRD. 

However, that means it doesn't count as "no Dex bonus" for the purposes of Sneak Attack.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan swings his scimitar at the "crud critter" as it begins hauling Maya away. J's AoO, didn't add any extra bonuses, if any apply (1d20+2=13, 1d8+1=3)

[sblock=Stat Block]
Jerrigan Arbordelve
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 17, 2009)

OOC:  Just had a thought - Tristan could probably get an AoO as well. I've pictured him being behind Jerrigan and Maya, but he uses a reach weapon so he'd still potentially threaten the otyugh before it leaves.


----------



## kinem (Jun 17, 2009)

Tristan takes a stab at the monster with his guisarme as it retreats, but doesn't penetrate its tough hide.

ooc: AOO, 14 vs AC

"Sorry Maya, gonna grease you up!"

Tristan casts _grease_ on Maya's clothing.

ooc: A creature wearing greased armor or clothing gains a +10 circumstance bonus on Escape Artist checks and on grapple checks made to resist or escape a grapple or to escape a pin.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

*Jerrigan Abordelve*

"Good idea, Tristan!  Go Maya, go!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Jerrigan Arbordelve
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2009)

Struggling in the monster's grip, Maya suddenly finds herself dripping with some kind of GOO! She spits some of it out and drags a hand across her face to clear it out of her eyes, then fastens a baleful glare at Tristan.

"This spell...it is disgusting!" she accuses him. Even so, she takes advantage of her newfound frictionlessness to wriggle extra hard and attempt to escape its clutches!

(Escape Attempt: I believe +12 bonus for Str, BAB, and Grease bonus)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 19, 2009)

The otyugh is almost back to the hole it came from when Maya slips from its grasp. By this time, a sizeable crowd has gathered in the square to watch the proceedings, and they cheer loudly at this.

The otyugh takes a few seconds to register that it has lost its prize.
"Hey!" it bellows. One of the three tentacles bears a pair of eyes, one set above the other. This tentacle whips around, glancing at Maya, at the hole in the ground, then at the crowd. The otyugh makes a decision.

"Om nom nom," it murmers as it stumps towards the crowd, who stop applauding and start panicking.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Maya escape check 25 vs. otyugh 22, Maya escapes the creature.
It is now about 40 ft. away from the rest of the party, still gathered in the door of the Jittery Quill.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan hurls another Fire Bolt at the otyugh. He hits the beast with his flame, but, sadly, does little damage (2hp).
Fire Bolt from Jerrigan after Maya escapes. (1d20+3=21, 1d6=2)


[sblock=Stat Block]
Jerrigan Arbordelve
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 19, 2009)

Tristan slowly approaches the creature, moving out 20' to get back in range, and hurls another acid dart.  It hits but much of the acid spashes aside.

"If you have anything to throw - throw it at the monster!" he calls to the crowd.

ooc: 14 to hit touch, 2 damage


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

"Flee you fools!" Bael calls out loudly as he moves into shooting distance and shoots an arrow after the Otyugh.

[sblock=OOC]
Bow Attack 1d20+3, 1d6 (if he looses Dex bonus because of the grapple... + 1d6 sneak)

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2009)

"Spirits...protect me from this monster so I may destroy it," Maya murmurs. Wind wraps around her, and there's a soft sound, like dozens of whispering voices. Then it's gone.

Maya rushes out from the doorway, crossing the street behind the otyugh to get in to a position she can pounce from.

(Casting Shield and moving up and to one side of it so I can attack next turn.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 23, 2009)

Fire and acid play over the bulbous body of the otyugh as it runs towards the crowd. Nobody seems to take any notice of Tristan. Some run, but whether this is because Bael told them to is not clear. The otyugh wraps a tentacle around a screaming woman and picks her up, slobbering and chattering to itself. Bael's arrow flies wild, embedding in the building behind.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Jerrigan - Firebolt for 2 damage
Tristan Acid dart for 2 damage. Charisma check to incite crowd - roll of 1.
Otyugh tentacle attack, 13, hits. 1 damage, otyugh vs. woman CMB 18 vs 12. 
Bael. Charisma check to incite crowd = 12. Bow attack 6+3=9, miss.

Round 6
Maya - cast shield, move next to otyugh.
Jerrigan
Tristan
Otyugh
Bael
Captured woman
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2009)

"No!" Maya shouts, and leaps at the otyugh, clawing at its tough hide!

(To hit 16 for 3 and 12 for 5. If Maya can flank with a 5' move, she will...if so, add2 to each of those attack rolls)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan hurls another bolt of fire at the otyugh, aiming at the opposite side of the beast that Maya assaulted.  Jerrigan manages to hit the foul creature full-on with this flaming (touch) attack!
Another fire bolt from Jerrigan (1d20+3=18, 1d6=6)

[sblock=Stat Block]
Jerrigan Arbordelve
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2009)

"Useless" Bael grumbles, drops his bow and draw his rapier. "Here I come."

[sblock=OOC]
Moving to enter melee. Use tumble to avoid AoO if necessary.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 24, 2009)

Tristan sighs.  _Tough choice ... I should have acted to prevent this ... and I have an idea that might have worked ... but now it's too late._

With the aid of his bonded ring, Tristan casts _grease_ on the clothes of the screaming woman captured by the monster, and steps closer to the creature.

"Foolish beast! If you kill a human, you will certainly be hunted down and killed soon.  Do you really want that?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 25, 2009)

As Maya's shield ripples into existence, Jerrigan burns another scar into the otyugh's hide with a fire bolt. Tristan casts his spell and calls out his warning. The otyugh moans something incoherent and drops the woman, stumping towards the hole it came up through. It slaps a tentacle at Maya, barbs raking her flesh, in an attempt to get past her. Bael rolls under its reach and slides his rapier through its filthy blubbery hide. Seizing the opportunity, Maya's lashes out with her claws. Eight deep cuts in its hide, and the otyugh flops to the ground, an enlarged tongue dangles from the great maw as it gurgles its last.

The woman it captured falls into a faint. The rest of the crowd regroup. There is some scattered applause and a few whoops.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Maya - Shield spell.
Jerrigan, Firebolt hits for 6 damage
Kinem - Grease spell. Natural 20 on Charisma check.
Otyugh - Drop woman, tentacle attack on Maya, 16 total, hits. 5 damage (Maya on 8/26)
Bael - Rapier attack (no AoO made), 14 total, hits for 5 damage.

Maya - two claws attack, with flanking bonus, both hit for 8 damage total.

Otyugh is down.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Breathing a massive sigh of relief, Jerrigan re-sheaths his weapon and rushes to Maya's side.  "Are you alright?" he asks even as he begins casting _cure light wounds_ on her.

[sblock=Contingency Plan]Should Maya have been rendered unconscious by the passing blow, then Jerrigan will first stabillize her and then use his _Rebuke Death_ Domain Power (which restores 1d4 hp to a dying subject) on Maya before following up with the _Cure Light_.[/sblock]

[sblock=Jerrian's stat block]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 26, 2009)

[sblock=Dr. Si]Tristan cast the spell, not me [/sblock]

Tristan checks to make sure that the woman who fainted is still alive, and he turns her face up.  "She's all right."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2009)

"Nice teamwork." Bael says with a smile to Maya. Then he retrieves his bow and arrows. "Shall we make sure it is dead?"

[sblock=OOC]
Moving to enter melee. Use tumble to avoid AoO if necessary.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 26, 2009)

kinem said:


> Tristan cast the spell, not me




Oops!  Fixed it. That's what I get for copying from notes.

Maya is on 8 hit points, by my reckoning.

Cure light wounds 1d8+1 = 7


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2009)

Maya takes a deep breath, and shakes a little from the adrenalin rush. She gives Jerrigan and Bael a nod and finds some grass to wipe her bloody, messy hands on...grimacing in distaste all the while. She seems pensive though, and doesn't say anything right away.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 3, 2009)

The dust settles after the otyugh rampage. The fainting woman revives, and is taken away by her friends who thank you profusely. The crowd gradually disperses with no more spectacle to see. The owner of the Jittery Quill, holding a big pot of swill as requested, invites you all back in for free food and drinks. Overhead a couple of Sable Company Marines circle, surveying the scene.

A young woman approaches, a slightly mousy-looking individual dressed in the uniform of a house servant from the Acadamae.

"'Scuse me," she says, "I saw what you done. Forgive me for askin', but I wonder if you might be able to sort out a problem for me?"


----------



## kinem (Jul 3, 2009)

Tristan dismisses the grease spells on Maya and the other woman, since the danger has passed.

Nodding to Bael, but saddened at the necessity for it, he lobs several gobs of acid into the body of the dying monster.  _He grew up a prisoner of the sewer, of the city ... who among us would have remained sane?_

He looks with a flash of contempt at the slow-moving owner of the Quill, but nods.  "Thanks."

When the strange woman approaches he replies "This better be good."


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Relieved that the danger is past, for the moment at least, Jerrigan relaxes a little.  (But just a little.)  Seeing the 'mousy woman's' approach and hearing her words, Jerrigan says, "A moment, lass.  We need some time to regroup and recover our senses after battling this horrid beast.  We _were_ just about to eat something, I believe (and hope), so why don't you come back inside with us and tell us of your errand while re replensih our strength?"

[sblock=Stat Block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2009)

Maya sits heavily down and grimaces as she pulls the torn sleeve off of her shirt, revealing a relatively muscular (for a woman of her build) arm with a Shoanti tattoo on the shoulder. An arm with livid, slightly swollen rips in the skin, each oozing blood. She grabs a cloth napkin from the table and makes it into a makeshift bandage.

Only then does she look up at the timid woman.

"What problem?" she asks tersely.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2009)

"It is always a pleasure to help the ones in need... if they pay." Bael says with a smile to the woman on the way into the 'tavern'.

[sblock=OOC]


Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 10, 2009)

"Oh, yes, of course," says the young woman. She follows meekly behind and waits quietly whilst the staff of the Quill bring you food and drink. Finally, when addressed again, she speaks up.

"Well... I don't know if you do such things, see, but I'm real worried like, and I thought, well, no harm in askin' and all that, so..." she takes a deep breath. "It's my cousin, see? Well, sort of half-cousin really, but we was good friends when we was girls only her mother didn't like her seeing me how as we're the poor 'alf of the family and all, and 'er mother is a right one who don't let 'er out much anyways, but, see, my cousin Ceceli, she got married and all, and it were really good, only... well, did you hear of the Swan Street Slicer? Well, there was some murders up here in the Heights, right? Someone was killing people, mostly rich folk but not all. Got six of them in the end, I think. Anyway, they caught the murderer, a halfling, trying to get into my cousin Ceceli's house, well, her mother's house, but you know what I mean. He'd killed 'er poor husband not long before, the Guard reckoned he was comin' back to finish the job, get my cousin and my aunt, like. Only they caught 'im first a-'cos my cousin raised the alarm. Only now I 'ear he's escaped again and I'm a-scared he'll try it again and I'm looking for someone to be, like, her bodyguard or summat."

A bit flustered, she turns to Bael. 

"Pay, oh, of course." Her hand goes to the small purse hanging from her belt. "How much does this sort o' thing usually cost?"

[SBLOCK=Bael]
You've heard of the Swan Street Slicer - the Acadamae guard was put on alert about five months ago since he was operating in your neighbourhood. You'd also heard that a mad halfling had been captured, in the house of a minor noble called Lady Dromdal, but nothing about his escape.

Also, this woman's accent slips a bit sometimes, as if she's better educated than she's trying to sound.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2009)

"Didn't hear hes escaped the Lady's house. Nice accent by the way. The purse is the prepayment, isn't it?" Bael responds with a knowing grin.

[sblock=OOC]

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan is taken aback by Bael's response to the "poor" woman, but he demonstrates his wisdom by keeping silent to just watch and learn.  "Pass me another roll, would you, Bael?"

[sblock=Stat Block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2009)

Maya frowns at Bael, then looks suspiciously at the woman, aware that there's something she's missing but not quite sure what....and not liking it a bit.

"What is it?" she asks Bael. "What are  you talking about?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2009)

"I don't think this poor lady isn't really poor. The captive was held in a noble's house. An just hear for her accent... Sorry, I'm not offended, Lady, I just think you have a bit more money to spare." Bael responds
[sblock=OOC]

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 13, 2009)

The young woman is a little taken aback.

"Well... it's true that my family was once quite rich, but our side has fallen on hard times, and it wasn't helped by the old king's spending. But I work as a housekeeper at the Acadamae now, which doesn't sit well with my aunt. Oh, and the killer wasn't held at my aunt's house, sir, he was caught there and I guess the Guard took him off to the Citadel or wherever they keep prisoners." She unties her purse and drops it on the table. "There's fifty gold sails in there, and I... I can probably get you more. How much do you normally charge for bodyguard duty?"

[SBLOCK=Bael]
You notice her "peasant" accent has slipped, she sounds more educated now. She seems genuine otherwise.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*



Walking Dad said:


> "I don't think this poor lady isn't really poor. The captive was held in a noble's house. An just hear for her accent... Sorry, I'm not offended, Lady, I just think you have a bit more money to spare." Bael responds
> [sblock=OOC]






Dr Simon said:


> The young woman is a little taken aback.
> 
> "Well... it's true that my family was once quite rich, but our side has fallen on hard times, and it wasn't helped by the old king's spending. But I work as a housekeeper at the Acadamae now, which doesn't sit well with my aunt. Oh, and the killer wasn't held at my aunt's house, sir, he was caught there and I guess the Guard took him off to the Citadel or wherever they keep prisoners." She unties her purse and drops it on the table. "There's fifty gold sails in there, and I... I can probably get you more. How much do you normally charge for bodyguard duty?"
> 
> ...



Jerrigan adds, "The way I understand your story, madam, it is your wealthy cousin that we are to protect, and I also think that she should be the one to pay for our services.  How could anyone adequately protect someone who does not even know her protectors?  Or, perhaps, you are, yourself, the endangered wealthy woman, as I note well that a certain degree of refinement has crept into your voice since you began speaking.  Deception does not become you, madam, and it is certainly not a good way to begin a business relationship.  We would ordinarily refuse such a commission out-of-hand, based on your lies alone."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 13, 2009)

The woman flushes, and waves her hands in a flustered fashion.

"Oh," she says with a wail. "I knew I'd get this all wrong. No sir, it's not me, it truly is my cousin who needs protecting but, well, my aunt, sirs and madam, she's a proud woman, there's no way she'd ask for help and even less chance she'd pay for it. But she'd take it if someone had paid for it and the deal was done. So I suppose I'm going behind her back a bit, and I suppose I got a bit carried away and tried to hide who I was, but, truly sirs, I _do_ work at the Acadamae." She looks at Bael. "I've seen you on guard duty even, ask the Mistress of Housekeeping about me if you don't believe me. And I might be able to get more money, if you tell me what you need, but, well, if you don't want this job then that's fair enough and I'll see if I can get anyone else to do it." She sniffs back a tear.


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan will stand, and motion for the woman to leave the table.  Please, if you could give us a moment to discuss your proposal?  Please do not leave the tavern, for we should have a response quite soon, I would think." And, as the woman is withdrawing he says, "Oh, and thank you again, we'll be right with you."

OOC:  Sorry, I thought the characters would need a moment to confer before we give this lady the boot.  Jerrigan, for one, is not too sure that he likes the way this deal is beginning to smell, but I/he could come around, if persuaded.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

Oblivious to the growing doubts of the others, Maya focuses on the woman.

"Why would this halfling be so out for your cousin?" she asks. 

(OOC - have we heard of the Swan Street Slicer?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 15, 2009)

The woman looks tearfully at Jerrigan for a moment, then nods. As she picks up her purse and turns to go, she is distracted by Maya.

"Well, mistress, it's just that he killed poor Ceceli's husband not that long before he was caught, and then what with him being caught trying to get back into her house, I'm scared he'll think he's got unfinished business of a kind." She sniffs a little. "Of course, I might be over-reacting, and the gentlemen there might be right and there's no need of your services, only I hate to think what'll happen if they're wrong, and I'm right." She sniffs again, trying hard not to cry.

OOC: Bael, I believe, has some OOC knowledge of the Swan Street Slicer. All that the rest of you know are the rumours of some murders a few months back, primarily targetting nobles. Some people have (half-jokingly) suggested that the Slicer may have killed old King Eodred (even though the king was known to be old and unwell, and the Slicer was in prison at the time).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2009)

ooc: What knowledge?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 16, 2009)

OOC: Oops, didn't mean OOC knowledge - that would imply Walking Dad, not Bael Tearlani, had the info.  I was referring to the info I gave you in post #348


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2009)

Maya considers that and leans back. After a moment she looks at the others.

"There is another way to pursue this." Her eyes narrow and she smiles, giving her an almost serpentine look. "We could find this Slicer ourselves, before he can strike again. It is foolish to sit and wait to be attacked, we should strike out against him ourselves!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"Very well, Maya, this sounds like a reasonable plan.  Now just how do you propose that we zero-in on this 'Slicer' and differentiate him from all the innocent halflings who happen to own knives?"

[sblock=Stat Block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2009)

"He was captured once. Maybe we can get a description..." Bael responds
[sblock=OOC]

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 21, 2009)

Tristan has seemed glum ever since the fight with the otyugh, and has been listening quietly.

"Very well, we should investigate, maybe stake out this woman.  We don't want any more killings.  But what about our other business?  Put it on hold?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"If you like, Tristan, Bael and I will stake out the woman and keep an eye on her, while you and Maya see to your previous business.  That is, if this plan is ok with you, Bael."

[sblock=Stat Block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 21, 2009)

"No.  Either task is dangerous and will require all of us."


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"Well, in that case, I guess we should attend first to the job that will take the least amount of time to complete.  Which one is that, do you suppose?"

[sblock=Stat Block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2009)

"A life may be at stake," Maya reproves the two men. "Of course we'll deal with this 'slicer' first. The other business can wait a little while."


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Embarrassed, Jerrigan concedes the point to Maya, and eats a roll.

[sblock=Stat Block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 22, 2009)

Tristan nods. "Very well, Maya.  It's just that this case could take a while.

Though ... and stop me anytime if this is starting to sound crazy ... maybe we could combine the two!  We could use extra manpower for a stakeout.  And the deserter city guards might see catching the slicer as a worthy job."


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Intrigued and suddenly alert, Jerrigan wants to know more:  "Combined?  That sounds promising.  But I don't really understand the connection you are making, Tristan.  I mean, the 'deserter guards' are, well, deserters.  Can they be trusted?  And they will surely want to be fronted some significant gold.  But if their RELIABLE help could be secured, then they would certainly make apprehending the 'slicer' much easier.  If fact, we could even let a few squads of guardsmen lead the effort, and spare ourselves a potentially crippling encounter with a mad halfling."

[sblock=Stat Block]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 22, 2009)

"I would say, we do the more profitable. Looks like the slicer could be. Doing both will give the most, though." Bael responds, scratching his chin.

[sblock=OOC]

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 23, 2009)

"Hmm ... we don't know if they can be trusted, but we could probably figure that out after we meet them.  They are deserters but it didn't really sound as if they've gone bad, handing out meat and all.

Still, now that I think about it, it's probably best not to involve them yet.  It's just something we can consider trying if the case looks liable to go on a  long time.

So where can we start to find out about the 'slicer'?  I guess we could ask this Cecili for a description.  And ask some of the city guards.

And ... maybe look up our rescued urchins.  They got around, and may know something."


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"It would certainly arouse no suspicions for a priest like myself to visit some of the more 'downtrodden' members of society, like these 'urchins'.  And who could blame me if I took along bodyguards when venturing into the rougher sections of the city?"

[sblock=Stat Block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 6, 2009)

Plan of action?


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"I agree.  Let's first locate this Cecili and get a description of the Slicer.  Then we should talk to the watchmen who have been on the case, or who have at least talked to witnesses."

OOC: If we're all in agreement on this course of action, I say we begin immediately.

[sblock=Stat Block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 6, 2009)

Tristan nods.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2009)

"I'm ready. I was spawned ready!" Bael responds..

[sblock=OOC]

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2009)

Maya nods. "So be it."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2009)

The woman gives Jerrigan big hug.

"Oh, you lovely, lovely man," she says. "I knew you'd help. I'll take you to my cousin, then, she can tell you all about it." She frowns. "Or, well, my aunt'll probably do the talking, 'less y'can get Ceceli on her own, which I doubt, but nevermind, she can tell you anyway. Oh, my names Natalya, by the way, here, come on, I'll take you there!"

Dromdal Manor is an old two-storey building with green shingle and a steep-pitched roof, set amidst a modest garden that has seen better days. The dark green shutters are all closed, and the exterior paint and plaster are peeling. 

"My aunt is quite old, and they don't have the servants any more to make the place look better," Natalya explains apologetically.

Chipped marble steps flanked by stone lions lead up to a veranda that also follows round to the right of the house. Natalya walks up and knocks on the door, which is opened almost immediately by a frail old halfling.

"Ah, Barnsworth. It's me, Natalya. Is my aunt in?" asks Natalya.

Barnsworth looks at her quizzically, then with a barely auible grunt and a wave of his hand he beckons you all in. "Barnsworth's been in the family a long time," says Natalya in a loud whisper, "My aunt won't get rid of him, despite the fact he's not much good for anything anymore. Poor Ceceli has to do most of the work around here now."


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan looks almost terminally mortified when Natalya subjects him to her punitive embrace, but he does his best to recover.  "Ahem!  Yes, well, ahh, lead on then, madam."

When they reach the house and Natalya summons Barnsworth, Jerrigan salutes the halfling with great respect.

[sblock=Stat Block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2009)

Looking at the status of the building, Bael says in a low voice: "Perhaps I have to apologize for thinking you got much money..."

[sblock=OOC]

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 10, 2009)

Natalya gives Bael a sad smile. "The Dromdals didn't do very well from the Cousin's War, and we've been going downhill ever since then, and that's what, two hundred years ago. Everyone thinks if you have a big house you must be rich, but usually any money you have is all tied up in the big house and it costs more to keep it running than you earn. Not that other people in Korvosa don't have worse problems and some don't even have a small house to live in." She looks at Jerrigan warmly. "I don't want you to think just 'acos I've got a family name that I don't see what life is really like," she adds.


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan gives Natalya a slight bow, and says, "But, of course, madam, I would expect no less from a woman such as yourself."

[sblock=Stat Block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 11, 2009)

"Indeed, you seem like fine people" Tristan says, though he still seems melancholy.

He looks around carefully, trying to note likely hiding spots, neighboring buildings, and windows and other points of entry.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 11, 2009)

Barnsworth leads you down a short hallway (a door on each side) that opens directly into a spacious dining hall. The carpets and hangins are old and warn, and since all the windows are shuttered the room is lit only by oil lamps in peeling gold leaf.

A large dining table dominates the room, with 12 chairs and places settings that gleam in the lamplight. To your left is a large fireplace, and a huge apainting of some dark-haired society beauty, looking coquettishly over her shoulders as she ascends a staircase, dominates the wall.

Barsnworth approaches the other figures in the room. An elederly woman dressed in expensive clothing and jewellry, face heavily made-up to disguise the signs of aging, this woman is just about recognisable as the beauty from the painting. She is sat in a wheeled wooden chair, and behind her, eyes downcast, is a young plain woman os similar cast to Natalya. A small spoilt-looking dog dressed in ribbons sits on the old lady's lap, and a huge sturdy mastiff sits quietly by her side.

"Who is this?" asks the old lady in shrill, stern tones.

Natalya gives a little curtsy as she enters. 

"Please Aunt Aur... Ma'am, these are some people who have come to protect you. Lady Auraluna Dromdal, may I present, er..." She falters over your names.

[SBLOCK=Kinem]
On the way in, Tristan notices the following:

Windows- at the front of the house, there are four on the ground floor (two either side of the door. Another three on the second floor, and two gable windows up at the attic level. All are closed with pine-green shutters. Without further exploration he can't tell what the other sides of the house are like.

Grounds - mainly to the right of the house, hemmed in with a tall, unkempt hedge. He notices a rickety old garden shed and a small black closed carriage parked in the ground (no sign of stables or horses).

Neighbours - this being Noble's Hill the nearest neigbours are a respectable distance away behind walls, hedges and large gardens.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2009)

"Maya," the Shoanti sorceress fills in shortly. As these were outlanders, she didn't bother to tell them her tribe or clan. It wouldn't mean anything to them anyway.

"And the first thing to do if we are to protect you is move you somewhere else. This house gives every advantage to your enemy."


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"Madam, I am Jerrigan Arbordelve, Priest of Sarenrae, and I must agree with the assessment of my friend, Maya.  But this does not have to unduly disrupt your life.  I imagine that you must surely have at least one relative or friend whom you can trust implicitly, and as soon as we confirm the safety and security of such a person's home, we could escort you there with as little ado as possible under the circumstances."

[sblock=Stat Block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2009)

Maya shakes her head. "No. Moving to someone you know just makes you easy to follow. It should be to someplace no one would expect. Somewhere you can be lost in this hive, with no trail and no tracks to follow."


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"Yes, I guess that is a consideration if you are planning to remain in hiding for an extended period.  My hope, though, was that we will be able to identify and eliminate this threat in a reasonable period of time, which would make such extreme precautions superfluous."

[sblock=Stat Block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 12, 2009)

"Tristan Fuller, at your service, madam." He nods respectfully.

"I agree with Maya.  Secret relocation.  Especially since, if this 'Slicer' is any kind of obsessed murderous lunatic, staying with someone you know could put that person at risk."


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"I am, indeed, sorry that my companions make such a negative assessment of our ability to eliminate this threat, but I suppose you should llisten to them.  Still, I, at least, shall try to remove the threat once and for all!" 

[sblock=Stat Block=Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2009)

"Bael Tearlani. Kill for money... uhm, sorry, I meant guard."
Bael says with a smile.

[sblock=OOC]

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 13, 2009)

"What _are_ you people babbling about?" says Lady Dromdal. "Natalya, have you been meddling again?"

Natalya barely has time to open her mouth before her aunt continues.

"So, my niece has hired you to protect me and my daughter, is that it? In which case you work for my family and as such you must do as I say. I am _not_ leaving this house, it has been in my family for generations and I am not about to be driven from it by the threat of some tiresome little street bravo. Furthermore, I am giving a dinner party this evening and to have to cancel it would be both _extremely_ rude and _extremely_ irksome. I suggest, therefore, that you construct your plans for protection around these facts."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2009)

"We didn't received any money yet... and I don't like to work without prepay. And I have to do, what I'm paid for, not jumping on any whim. But have your party. But I will not play servant. This costs extra."
Bael says, not really impressed.

[sblock=OOC]

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan remains pensively quiet for the moment.

[sblock=Stat Block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2009)

"Woman," Maya says, "Your daughter fears for your life. If you have any respect for her fear, or for your own life, then cancel the party and come with us to a safer place."

"If you refuse, we cannot promise your survival."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2009)

(ping)


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 25, 2009)

OOC: Still here, been busy recently, plus weighing up how Lady Dromdal would _actually_ respond to that vs. killing the game stone dead!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2009)

(OOC - lol...was it that bad? Did I kill the game?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 25, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - lol...was it that bad? Did I kill the game?)




LOL, no, not bad, but Lady D has a personality v. similar to Maya's. Could be interesting...


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2009)

OOC:  Oh, goody!  Somebody pass the popcorn, I can't WAIT to watch this!


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 26, 2009)

"Don't you 'woman' me!" says Lady Dromdal, outraged. Then surprisingly, she laughs. A dry chuckle that sounds like it doesn't get used much. "You've got spirit, _girl_," she says. "But as you can see, I'm confined to this chair. My house has been modified so that I can get around. I simply cannot go anywhere else. But if are worried about the 'defensive capabilities', is that how you'd express it? of this house, by all means take a look around." She sweeps her hand around the room. "I've counted all the valuables, by the way."

OOC: Map attached. To help you interpret the dim colours, You can through the hall to the south, with a door either side. On the left-hand wall is a fireplace, the object in the top left is a sort of elevator for Lady D's wheelchair. Other doors lead out on the right hand of the north wall, and bottom of the west wall. Stairs go up to the bottom right.


----------



## kinem (Sep 16, 2009)

Tristan sighs.  "We'll take a look around.  We should list all of the possible entrances, especially the small ones, and arrange to monitor or block off windows and such.

But there are too many ways in.  I think the main thing will be not to leave the Lady alone.

Maya, if we go to try and round up some more guards, do you think it would be safe to leave you as the watcher here?"

_The main risk to Lady Dromdal's life, of course, would be Maya's temper.  But Maya's a woman, and can stay with the Lady when we can not._


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 16, 2009)

OOC: Guess I'm NPCing Maya. Should be fun.

IC:
Maya glances at Lady Dromdal with a sour look on her face, and folds her arms. Her expression does not look happy, but she raises her eyebrows at Tristan briefly as if to say "go on then, before I change my mind".


----------



## kinem (Sep 16, 2009)

ooc: My plan is that first the PCs will explore the house to note entrances, which hopefully does not need to be roleplayed out unless there is danger in the house already, then the rest of us will go to see the AWOL city guards and try to recruit them.  What do you think?


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"A good plan that you have there, Tristan, and I especially like that Maya is being stationed with Lady Dromdal.  I think that Maya should become accustomed to often being her constant companion, preferably 22-23 hours every day," (note that Jerrigan did NOT say this while Shayuri was still around! ) "and Tristan and I should maintain a constant vigil with frequent patrols around the area where the Lady is presently located.   But, this plan could change if we are able to locate some able guards to help us...."

OOC:  Jerrigan is all set to go with you, Tristan.  Great idea to hire guards and take the pressure off of us!  Please, handle that however you see fit, Dr. Si!

[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same leve
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 18, 2009)

It takes a while to check on the security of Dromdal Manor, mainly because Lady Dromdal insists on accompanying you everywhere in her wheelchair, pushed by a silent Ceceli. Because the chair is quite unwieldy, her Ladyship tends to get in your way a lot, under which circumstances Ceceli is bombarded with a lot of impatient complaints. "Get a move on girl! Oh, you're doing that wrong, now look what you've done! Careful!" and so on. Her little lap dog rides on the chair as well, occasionally growling at Bael, and the huge mastiff also seems to be everpresent, watching the newcomers with a cross between interest and hunger.

There are only two doors on the ground floor - the front door that you used earlier, and the rear (actually side) door for servants (or, in this case, the decrepit Barnsworth). All the windows are shuttered, with the curtains drawn, which is just as well since there are lots of them. 

The general impression of Dromdal Manor is one of fading grandeur, like Lady Dromdal herself. Some rooms, belonging to the absent Lord Dromdal, are locked and unused. Ceceli's room is that of a pampered young girl, all pinks and frills, despite the fact that Ceceli must be in her forties by now, and recently widowed. Barnsworth's room is a simple, spartan chamber with an immaculately made bed and white sheets, but little else. There are two doors that Lady Dromdal refuses to open. One leads to the attic, the other the basement, and she insists that there is nothing of interest there, no way in and the doors are locked anyway.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
If there's nothing else you want to do at Dromdal Manor for the moment, I'll move on to All The World's Meat.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

OOC:  I'm good with moving on 


[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Same here. Ready to move on.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 21, 2009)

It's been a busy day, what with the otyugh rampage followed by Natalya's commission to help her aunt and cousin, the visit to Dromdal Manor. It is late in the afternoon by the time Tristan, Bael and Jerrigan arrive at All The World's Meat in North Point. Maya had been uncharacteristically compliant about staying behind at Dromdal Manor, her whispered promise of retribution not-withstanding.

The butchery stands in a busy trading street, a two storey building with an attached palisaded stockyard. The front window has wooden shutters that fold up and down to form a blind and a counter respectively. By the time you arrive, the stock has sold out. A man who was born to be a butcher - large, with red mutton-chop whiskers and a florid complexion - is wiping down the counter with sand. Two men stand idly by the door to the shop, swords at their hips and a hint of mail beneath their clothes.


----------



## kinem (Sep 21, 2009)

Tristan takes the lead into the shop.  _Looks like we came at a good time - no customers around._

"Good afternoon, gentlemen.  My name is Tristan.  My collegues and I are here to present you with an offer that I think you would be wise to take.  It should get you out of some hot water, and at the same time you might help save a woman's life.

We recently joined the city guard, and were told that you guys were deserters that had set up shop here, handing out free meat.  We were told to bring you back into the guard, and we were promised that you would be allowed to rejoin it with just a slap on the wrist if you cooperated.  But if you don't, you can be sure that arrest is the next step.

Recently we were asked to help protect a woman who is likely being hunted by the infamous Slicer, who has escaped from prison.  We can use more manpower to stake out her residence.  If you help us, and we catch the Slicer, we could all be heroes, and surely you would get off without even much of that slap on the wrist."


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan stands ramrod straight, his arms folded across his chest, in mute support of Tristan.

[sblock=Stat Block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2009)

Bae tries to do the same as Jerriagan, but cannot avoid a slight grin because of Tristan's self-confidence.

[sblock=OOC]


Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 22, 2009)

The red-whiskered man looks up.

"Deserter is an ugly word," he says with a scowl. "Folk's who throw words like that around ought to watch themselves."

"We don't got no business with Kroft no more," adds one of the door guards, a tall man with thick eyebrows that merge into one bushy monobrow.

"But we can do business with you, if the price is right," adds Whiskers. "Step inside and we'll talk."


----------



## kinem (Sep 22, 2009)

Tristan walks further in, knowing the others will have his back.

"We can talk about prices, but first we have to establish some trust.  That means explaining the desertion situation, at least.

If you have a different story than Kroft told us, it had better be a good one it you expect us to believe it.  What's your beef with her?

In any case, the threat of arrest is not something you can ignore.

I rarely trust those on the wrong side of the law.  Granted, I don't always trust the law, either."


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"Enough, Tristan.  You can't hear their answers if you don't hush yourself first."

[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2009)

"I think he means simply that we cannot trust you. That isn't meant as offense. You cannot trust us either. Let's talk about the things that will give us a reason to trust each other... money." Bael interferes, fearing that they will loose the opportunity to gain any help or information.

[sblock=OOC]


Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 24, 2009)

"You should listen to your pals," says Whiskers to Tristan. "If you want to hire some muscle, that's something we can talk about. If you want to give us a lecture you can take a hike. As my friend Baldrago here says, we've got no business with Kroft any more, and you've got no business in _our_ business. Now," he wipes his hands on his apron and looks at Bael. "What's this job, devil-boy?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2009)

"Breaking some crazy killer's legs for attacking an old lady. And playing guards for some snobs. Could be fun." Bael says with a smirk.
[sblock=OOC]


Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerry is decidedly uncomfortable with this line of conversation, but he hides it well, swallows hard, and looks as mean as he possibly can -- lip slightly curled, hand on weapon, looking as if he'd like nothing better than to bust someone across the jaws with a heavy object.

[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 25, 2009)

OOC: Changing font colour so as not to clash with Bael.

Whiskers tuts.

"I don't like people who attack old ladies," he says. "You can take Baldrago and Malder here, 50 gold sails for the night." He indicates the two door guards.

"What if he sells us out to Kroft?" asks Malder, the more portly of the two.

"Good point," says Whiskers. "Your friend here seems hung up on our previous employment. How do we know this isn't a set-up?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2009)

"Rather good point. If you will not take the risk, it is fine by me. And if you here later about us being heroes for getting the slicer arrested, you now we told you the truth." Bael responds, not sure if they even got the required money...
[sblock=OOC]


Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 29, 2009)

Whiskers considers for a moment. Finally, he gives a shrug.

"Slicer? You mean that mad halfling? Heh! I remember when they bought him in. Guess Kroft got sloppy and let him get away, huh? Tell you what, if you pay us half up front, half when the job is done, you can have Baldrago and Malder. And maybe so we can trust each other - you'll have some of my men, perhaps one of you should stay behind here for insurance." 

OOC: I'm pretty sure you can raise 50 (or even 25gp) between you, but don't forget that you didn't agree a price with Natalya for the bodyguard duty - you could always factor in the sub-contractor fee. Plus Kroft has offered a monetary reward for capturing the deserters....


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2009)

Bael looks at Jerry for a second opinion.

[sblock=OOC]


Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 29, 2009)

Tristan decides to make his own opinion clear. "None of us stays behind.  We need every man.  And I'd take one of us over two unknown men any day.

I'm no liar.  If I were trying to trick you, I wouldn't have even mentioned the other matter.  And Jerry here is a priest."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 29, 2009)

'Whiskers' seems unimpressed.

"Well, if 'Jerry' is prepared to give me his word, I guess we've got a deal. Pay half now, half tomorrow and you've got my two men to help you tonight," he says.


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"*AHEM!  Jerrigan Arbordelve, Priest of Sarenrae, is, indeed, prepared to make assurances to you that we will deal fairly with you and your men in regard to this deal that we have mentioned.  Please note however, that should things in reality prove to be different from what has been told to us and what we have gathered for ourselves, then we will re-evaluate accordingly."


[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 1, 2009)

"See you left yourself plenty of weasel-room, there, Jerry," says 'Whiskers' with a smirk. "But that'll do, looks like we have a deal." He jerks his head towards Baldrago and Malder. "You two, get upstairs and get your stuff. Me and the gent's have got business to sort out." The two men go through a door at the back of the shop. You hear the creak of stairs, stomping about overhead and the faint sound of muttering. 'Whiskers' turns to Bael.

"Now, I think we agreed 25 gold sails up front?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2009)

"Naturally. Tristan, Jerrigan. I'm confident that you still carry your part of the money." Bael says, reaching for his purse.

[sblock=OOC]


Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2009)

OOC:  I don't know specifically that Jerrigan is carrying any treasure.  If he is, he will contribute a fair share to the kitty.  I don't actually know if we even have any treasure, for that matter.  It might be useful if we could somehow get a recap of that.  Has Shayuri left us for good now?


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 2, 2009)

With Baldrago and Malder in tow, Tristan, Bael and Jerrigan return to Dromdal manor just as the sun is setting out over the sea, and the city lamplighters are doing their rounds. 

On arrival at Dromdal Manor you find two coaches drawn up outside. One bears the coat of arms of the Jeggare family, moderately important in Korvosan import/export and notable for their ancestor Montlarion Jeggare who explored upriver (and for whom the Jeggare River is named). The other must be some minor family, losers from the Cousins War, since you don't recognise it. The drivers of the two coaches are leaning on the wall enjoying a pipe together. They give you a nod acknowledgement as you pass.

The aged halfling retainer Barnsworth admits you, with some incomprehensible mumbling. You notice he is currently wearing a gingham apron and an oven mitt.

In the main hall of Dromdal Manor you find Lady Dromdal sat in her wheelchair, fussing over her lapdog. Her large mastiff sits loyally at her side, exchanging glares with Maya, who is stood stiffly to one side of the room. If looks could kill, Jerrigan would drop dead as he enters. Lady Dromdal's daughter, Ceceli, looks as awkward as Maya, but whereas the Shoanti sorceress has an aloof and disdainful air, Ceceli hides, meek and fearful, near the elevator door.

The large table is set for dinner, and there are some other guests present, evidently from the carriages. A large, somewhat greasy man with a combover is talking loudly at Ceceli about his investment portfolio. A frail-looking elderly lady is talking excitedly to Lady Dromdal, her extravagent wig slightly askew. A well-dressed but slightly vacant young man, whom you hear her refer to as "my nephew Ned" several times, stands next to her with a vague smile on his face. He turns the smile on you and raises a glass in welcome when you enter.

"Hullo!" he says. "More guests. I must say, Auntie, these really are some exciting looking people. Look, one of them's a tiefling."

"Pfft," says Lady Dromdal, waving a bony hand and startling her lapdog. "They're just some people my idiot niece hired. Thinks we need looking after from that mad halfling they caught here last month. There, there, Sachi." This last directed at the lapdog in soothing tones. She looks up at you again. "Well, since you're here, you may as well join us for dinner, since Ned seems interested in you. I'll have Barnsworth lay some more places."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Some Knowledge (nobility) and Knowledge (local) checks rolled for the above info. I tend to work such things into the narrative, but I didn't want you to feel you'd wasted skill points choosing them!

On re-reading that, it's not clear who Ned's aunt is. It's the other old lady, not Lady Dromdal.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2009)

*Jerrigan Abordelve*

OOC:  Actually, Dr. Si, I followed your original description about who Ned's aunt was.  What threw me was who it was that would make Jerrigan drop dead if looks could kill.  Presumably, perhaps, Lady Dromdal?

Jerrigan says softly to Tristan and Bael, "Do you suppose that it's safe to eat the food here?  From the looks I'm getting, it would seem that we might ought to fear poison."

[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2009)

"Naturally, Jerrigan. We simply wait for the others to eat first. But good thinking. Aren't there spells to detect such a thing?" Bael whispers back and Jerry. The he instructs 'his' hired thugs to guard the main entrance and the backdoor each.

[sblock=OOC]


Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 5, 2009)

"Besides watching the exits, we need to search the house now - just in case he's already inside" Tristan says.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 8, 2009)

"I say, how thrilling!" says Ned. "Do you think we might play Sardines, Auntie?"

Lady Dromdal slaps a hand down on the arm of her wheelchair, startling her two dogs.

"Be quiet, Ned," says Lady Guesenholt. Ned stands up smartly and smiles at his Aunt.

"Right you are, Auntie," he grins. Lady Dromdal shakes her head, annoyed. Jebediah Jeggare shakes his head as well, but with a sly smirk on his face.

"I don't see what use that will be," she says to Tristan, "but you're welcome to try. If you miss the dinner bell we shan't wait for you, and don't forget that I've counted the valuables."

Without the "assistance" of Lady Dromdal this time you explore the house. Several doors are locked: the two downstairs rooms at the front of the house, an upstairs room at the front of the house and the doors to the attic and cellar. Apart from the downstairs front rooms, you would not be overseen if you tried to open them by other means....

The downstairs rooms yield up the following: the living room, with a roaring fire going. Nothing of note here, although you discover a (badly) hidden door through to: servants quarters, meticulously clean and tidy, with several identical sets of sober clothing in halfling sizes, the same as the clothes that Barnsworth is currently wearing. Under the bed are a pile of journals filled with descriptions of people, listed by date. Also, the kitchen, where Barnsworth is working on some elaborate meal.

Upstairs, aside from the locked room, there are tow other bedrooms. A small one decorated in girly pink and frills complete with vanity mirror and a large closet. The closet is full of expensive but demure clothing, with a neat wedding dress hanging at the front. The other, larger bedroom that overlooks the back of the house, is Lady Dromdal's, smelling of herbal medication, dogs, perfume and old age. The elevator has an entrance into this room. Portraits of the younger Lady Dromdal adorn the walls.

Throughout the accessible rooms, there is no sign of any intruders.


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"Is there any point, you think, in going through Barnsworth's journals, or do you think it will only have shopping lists and so forth?"

[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 9, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> ... Throughout the accessible rooms, there is no sign of any intruders.



ooc: What about the inaccessible rooms? Inaccessible rooms to whom? all of us, including Maya?


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 9, 2009)

OOC: Why would they be accessible to Maya?  They are locked, and Lady Dromdal (presumably) has the keys. Maya has no special privilege. If you want to access them, you're adventurers - I'm sure you can think of something


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Is there any point, you think, in going through Barnsworth's journals, or do you think it will only have shopping lists and so forth?"
> ...




"Do it, if you want. I will doublecheck some of the rooms..." Bael says and leaves the party behind.

[sblock=OOC]
Trying to take a look at the closed rooms.
Perception +5
Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 11, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

As Bael storms off on his own to check "some" other rooms, Jerrigan begins to carefully inspect Barnsworth's records, looking especially for any unusual recent outlays of large sums, and, most particularly, for any records that are not financial in nature, but might perhaps give us some clue as to his activities, or anything else about him, really.

[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 11, 2009)

While his companions conduct their searches - which he sees as unnecessary probing into private matters - Tristan patrols the house.  If there is any potential entrance left unguarded, he will guard it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 12, 2009)

[sblock=Bael]
The easiest door to try first is to the front bedroom, and with a few goes the lock soon yields to Bael's expertise. It is a bedroom that doesn't look like it's seen much use for a while. It has a simple decor, and a much more masculine feel to the primped and ruffled rooms of Ceceli and Lady Dromdal. One of the windows is broken but, like all the rest in the house, the shutters are closed. You were briefly shown this room before, when Lady Dromdal gave you a tour of the house. She referred to it as "the guest room".

Nearby, Bael tries his luck with the attic door and manages to open that as well. The attic is filled with dust and cobwebs and doesn't look to have been used for years. Several large crates of possessions fill the under-roof space, and it looks like this area has been subdivided into smaller rooms.

OOC: You can explore either of these rooms further, or try the cellar door. The two downstairs doors that are locked are visible from the dining room, so subtlety would be needed to open them without being seen. You were shown both of these on the tour; one an office, the other a salon.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Jerrigan]
The books don't contain any financial records that you can tell. Each one is filled out in neat, meticulous handwriting wioth descriptions of people seen in the street, for example: "Human male, possibly late twenties, styled in an elaborate frock-coat of the kind in currently in vogue in Magnimar. Pale skin, dark hair, with an unusual stride". "Gnome, female, wearing leather apron and walking with strong determination." etc.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Tristan]
Tristan does a tour of the house and finds no other entrances apart from the two doors, and the shuttered windows. He notes that the ivy covering the house would be quite easy to climb, particularly for a light being such as a halflling. The two hired guards are stood together at the corner of the veranda. The hairy one (Baldrago) indicates with his hands that they can see both entrances from here, holding his arms out at right angles. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

OOC:  Something occurs immediately to Jerrigan when he inspects the book:  Perhaps there is a description in here of the criminal we are after.  Are there any encounters with decidedly unpleasant personages described in the book?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2009)

Bael

[sblock=OOC]
Is there a way on the attic a small creature could have taken without disturbing the webs? If not, Bael closes the doors again and moves back to the dining room.

Perception +5
Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 14, 2009)

[sblock=Jerrigan]
Checking through the journals, Jerrigan finds the entry for the night that the Slicer was arrested. Barnsworth has recorded it in the same dry detail as his other observations - "twelve city guardsmen in grey uniforms, all human", but he does describe the Slicer. "Halfling with unruly blond hair and intense stare. Wearing elaborate purple crushed-velvet breeches and waistcoat, white silk shirt with organza ruffles, a style long since unfashionable. Ingrained blood stains."

Checking recent entries, there doesn't seem to be any mention of such a person again.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Bael]
Bael is no tracker, but the wily tielfling spots a slightly less dusty section of the attic, leading to a crate that looks like it has been disturbed more recently than the others.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2009)

Bael

[sblock=OOC]
Moving silently to the crate. Is it closed/ locked? Bael will then first check for traps and then tries to open it. What are the light sources in the attic? Bael likes it as dark as possible, knowing that halflings cannot see in the dark.

Perception +5
Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 15, 2009)

[sblock=Bael]
The crate is closed, but not locked. Bael can see no sign that it is trapped, so opens it. Inside are clothes, about the size for a small child (or halfling...). Lots of frills and frippery, all purple and red velvet, silks, ribbons and bows. The kind of dandified fashion that was in vogue about 30-40 years ago.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2009)

Bael

[sblock=OOC]
Bael moves silently back, closing all opened doors. He will move back to the dining hall.

Perception +5
Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 15, 2009)

Bael, Tristan, Jerrigan and Maya (and the two mercenaries Baldrago and Malder) are scattered around Dromdal Manor when a gong is sounded. Dinner, it would seem, is about to be served.


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan will commit the description of the foppish halfling to memory.  When the dinner bell sounds, he will attempt to locate his wayward friends.  "Did somebody say 'food?'  '

[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*

*converted to cure spell of same level
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 16, 2009)

Bael

"Seems so, good Jerrigan. You don't know magics to detect poison, do you?" Bael says to the cleric.

[sblock=OOC]
Bael moves silently back, closing all opened doors. He will move back to the dining hall.

Perception +5
Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2009)

"Poison?" asks a familiar voice as Maya comes in and glowers at the table. "Who is poisoned? What are you talking about?"

She takes a seat near the head of the table and grabs any food that's near enough for her to get her fingers around it.


----------



## kinem (Oct 16, 2009)

_That's Maya, for sure._

"We must eat in shifts.  I'll wait" Tristan says, keeping any eye on the doors.


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"Detect poison, you say, Bael?  Why, you don't mistrust the hospitality of these good people already, do you?"   Jerrigan takes his seat near the others, and is very careful not to get between  Maya and the food.

[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2009)

*Bael*



kinem said:


> _That's Maya, for sure._
> 
> "We must eat in shifts.  I'll wait" Tristan says, keeping any eye on the doors.




"Waiting sounds good. Enjoy your meal." Bael says to the cleric, grinning again. Then he looks out for Natalya to ask her some questions.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception +5
Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 20, 2009)

"Poison?" asks Ned as he takes his seat. "I'm sure Barnsworth's cooking isn't that bad!"

"Be quiet Ned"

"Yes, Auntie."

"Surely you don't suspect this murderer will try to poison us?" adds Jebediah Jeggare. "I thought his modus operandus was the blade, hence why he's known as the Swan Street Slicer, not the Swan Street Poisoner." He gives a short, sarcastic laugh.

"Quite," says Lady Dromdal. "Still, I suppose we should trust the professionals. We don't serve in shifts here," she says to Tristan. "I shall have Barnsworth put you some leftovers aside." She gives a dismissive wave of her hand.

Barnsworth, meanwhile, is bringing out plates laden with large pieces of crustacean. The complex set of tool-like cutlery is evidently meant for getting inside.

"Ah, reefclaw!" exclaims Jeggare. "My favourite." He leans over to Maya. "My great-uncle was killed and eaten by one of these things, so I make it a matter of family pride to return the favour whenever I can." 

[sblock=OOC]
Natalya isn't present at the dinner party - she's gone back to the Acadamae where she lives and works. Bael can leave to find her if you wish. Meanwhile, what is Tristan doing whilst the dinner party is going on?

[sblock=Jerrigan]
Jerrigan notices Ceceli, already very quiet and withdrawn, becomes noticably uncomfortable when Jeggare talks about the Slicer. Her late husband was the last victim, after all.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2009)

*Bael*

Bael just nods, dissatisfied he couldn't speak with Natalya here. He will inspect the kitchen, looking for the butler.

[sblock=OOC]
Barnsworth is also a halfling, isn't he?

Perception +5
Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan will sit as close to Ceceli as he is able, hoping to offer her some words of comfort if he is able, and an assurance that her husband's killer will meet his fate as soon as we can arrange it.

[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan]

Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2009)

Maya gives Jeggare a glance, then shrugs. "I hope you did not eat the one that ate your great-uncle," she replies. "Eating another person brings a curse on you. It is a terrible thing to do."

She looks at the others and says, "While you were gone, I have explored this house somewhat. It is hard to imagine a worse place to defend. There are many ways to get in and out...especially for a halfling. Too many to patrol easily unless we have three times our number. On top of that, the house is big enough to shelter a whole tribe comfortably, but only has a handful of people living in it. Thus, most of the house is barren and empty...full of hiding places, and ways to move between rooms without being noticed."

The sorceress sighs.

"Our only choice is to remain in the woman's presence at all times, so that she cannot be approached without encountering us."


----------



## kinem (Oct 23, 2009)

Tristan keeps an eye on the doors for a moment, making sure he can see them both clearly from where the hired guards are.  After making sure the guards will remain there during the meal, he will patrol the house a bit, searching as he goes.  If the guards seem liable to eat with the others, he will instead guard their spot.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"Tristan, I don't feel right about you moving about the house alone.  Let's all try to remain in the company of at least one other of us, except for brief trips to the privy, Maya.  Shall I come with you, Tristan, or do you prefer someone else's company?"


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2009)

"If you can stand the wait before eating, then come."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2009)

*Bael*

Already on the way out the dining room, Bael stops and asks: "Ok, who comes with me?"

[sblock=OOC]
Barnsworth is also a halfling, isn't he?

Perception +5
Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 27, 2009)

OOC: If Jerrigan and Maya leave now, they'll be walking out in the middle of dinner. You can do this, but it might annoy Lady D. (which you may not mind....)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2009)

Maya looks up from where she's already started eating, then waves the others to sit down. 

"Sit. Eat. No good thinking ever came from an empty stomach. We're in the room with her...she should be all right."


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan starts to rise at the insistence of Tristan and Bael.  But, then, at Maya's words, he shrugs and sinks back into his seat.  "There is no need to be rude, gents.  Sit!  Eat!  It will do you good."  And, he whispers, Besides, we may actually learn more useful information."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2009)

*Bael*

Bael looks at Tristan and then nods toward the kitchen. Both were not eating or sitting.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception +5
Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 28, 2009)

"Really, all this wandering about, standing up, sitting down. It is quite bad for one's digestion!" says Lady Dromdal huffily.

"Your savage is right," says Jeggare. "You should eat, but far be it from me to tell you your business."

"Perhaps we could all go and look for the Slicer after dinner!" says Ned excitedly.

"Be quiet Ned!"

"Yes Auntie."

"I think we've heard quite enough of this Slicer for one evening," says Lady Dromdal briskly. "If you're guarding, guard. If you're eating, eat." She smooths her skirts and resettles the little lap-dog, Sachi. "Now, What do you think of this trade embargo?"

[sblock=In the Kitchen]
Bael enters the kitchen where Barnsworth, the ancient halfling retainer, is engaged in cooking some kind of elaborate dish involving lots of decorative garnish. He barely looks up at Bael, intent instead on slicing carrots with a large sharp knife.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Not sure if Tristan is sticking to his original plan or going with Bael. If the latter, read the above block, otherwise I'll add a post for him.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 28, 2009)

Tristan follows Bael into the kitchen, wondering what his friend had in mind.  It was disconcerting to see a knife-wielding halfling, but surely the old servant is no killer.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2009)

*Bael*

Halfling? Check! Knife? Check! Bael thinks. He asks Barnsworth softly, to not startle him at working with a blade: "Sorry, but can you answer me some questions?"

[sblock=OOC]
No gardener to be guilty. But a halfling butler and a strange attic. Call me detective Bael 

Perception +5
Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 29, 2009)

Barnsworth cups a hand to his ear.

"Eh?" he says (or rather, shouts). "Pass you some what?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2009)

*Bael*

*"Ask you some questions!"*

[sblock=OOC]

Perception +5
Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 29, 2009)

*"Oh, right, why didn't you say so? What do you want to know?"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2009)

*Bael*

Bael tries to speak loud enough to be understood, but not so loud to disturb the dining people: *"How long do you serve in this household?"*

[sblock=OOC]

Perception +5
Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2009)

Maya scoots around to sit with the other 'guarders.' In a quiet voice she asks, "Did anyone find anything interesting looking around? I didn't get far...she had people always watching me, as if I were going to steal her things." She says the last with wry contempt, as if the idea of that were not merely insulting but ludicrous as well.


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"Oh, take it easy, Maya.  I'm sure she just didn't want you to accidentally damage any of the valuable, uh, _antiques_ around this place." 

[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan]Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 4, 2009)

[sblock=Kitchen: Bael and Tristan]
"Eh?" says Barnsworth. "Until about nine o' clock usually."

A bit of clarifying later:

"Since I was a lad. I came to work for the 34th Lord Dromdal, father of the present Lord Dromdal," he says, carefully arranging some garnish. 

OOC: I'm going to assume that anyone who speaks to Barnsworth repeats what they say until understanding is achieved, otherwise it could take some time 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dining Room: Maya and Jerrigan]
Maya is able to have a quiet conversation with Jerrigan whilst Jebediah Jeggare drones on about the trade embargo and the "damned sollies" behind it all. "Mark my words, the Queen will have to do something," he says.

Whilst Lady Dromdal and Lady Guesenholt pay attention to Jeggare, Ceceli glances across at Jerrigan and gives him a timid smile, thanks for his kind words of earlier. You notice she is actually a lot older than the looks at first, given her quiet behaviour. Still, it would make sense since her mother seems to be in her eighties.

With a sideways look at his aunt, Ned Guesenholt leans across to Maya.

"I say," he says, "It must be jolly thrilling being a Shoanti. Do you come from the Cinderlands?"
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 5, 2009)

Tristan whispers to Bael "I think you are barking down the wrong shrub."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2009)

"Must it be thrilling?" Maya asks, turning to gaze with slitted eyes at Ned. "What would you say is the most thrilling part about being Shoanti? Watching the homes of our ancestors cobbled over by cities of stone? Living like rats in shadows, because none will hire us for anything but drudge labor? Seeing baseless contempt and condescension in the eyes of those who look on us?"

"No," she goes on, pausing only long enough to let Ned start to stammer something, then interrupting him. "The most thrilling part about being Shoanti is to know, from the bottoms of your feet to the tips of the hair on your head, _that this too shall pass._ We will endure. And when your cities are ground to sand by sun, storm and time...when your children are forgotten even in story and song...the Shoanti will be here, as we have always been."

She sat back and turned her defiant glare on each of the partygoers in turn.

"So yes. It is thrilling. And I have lived most of my life in this city, though I have left and returned several times."


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*



Shayuri said:


> "Must it be thrilling?" Maya asks, turning to gaze with slitted eyes at Ned. "What would you say is the most thrilling part about being Shoanti? Watching the homes of our ancestors cobbled over by cities of stone? Living like rats in shadows, because none will hire us for anything but drudge labor? Seeing baseless contempt and condescension in the eyes of those who look on us?"
> 
> "No," she goes on, pausing only long enough to let Ned start to stammer something, then interrupting him. "The most thrilling part about being Shoanti is to know, from the bottoms of your feet to the tips of the hair on your head, _that this too shall pass._ We will endure. And when your cities are ground to sand by sun, storm and time...when your children are forgotten even in story and song...the Shoanti will be here, as we have always been."
> 
> ...



Jerrigan  looks up, smiles, and immediately takes another large bite of food.  (He's not EVEN going there!)

[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan]Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I*[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2009)

*Bael*

*"Then you must have intimate knowledge of possible enemies of the lady. Anyone who would employ a slicer to kill her and some of her friends?"*

[sblock=OOC]

Perception +5
Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 9, 2009)

[sblock=Dining Room]
Jebediah gives a snorting laugh.

"Ha! Zing! That told _you_, Ned!" he says. "Well said, my lady," he says to Maya. "I'm sure we'll all end up like those Thassilonian ruins, just a few mysterious artifacts amidst the dust for future generations to ponder over or ignore. I take it, then, that you're not a supporter of this 'Thousand Bones' and his attempts to build peace between Korvosa and the Shoanti?"

OOC: Thousand Bones is a shaman, a 'Way-Keeper' of the Skoan-Quah, or Skull Clan. He and a small delegation are in Korvosa doing just what Jebediah says. Maya may or may not be connected with him, up to you.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kitchen]
"Slice up some skillets and simmer the herb ends?  Oh, I see. Well, I wouldn't know anything about that, Sir. The Mistress can be, um, outspoken, but this isn't Old Cheliax. The people she associates with wouldn't hire assassins to avenge an insult."
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 9, 2009)

Maya takes a breath and waves a hand in front of her face as if batting away troublesome insects.

"I am not opposed to peace, so long as it is not the peace of the conqueror," she said. "I am here, after all, sharing your table. I would not do so if I regarded all Korvosans as enemies." 

She glares at her plate, as if it had said something offensive to her.

"It may be that Thousand Bones is right...though I sometimes worry he is too much the supplicant. But since I do not know him, I may well be jumping at shadows. Maybe when I have time, I will seek him out."

Maya glances up at Jebediah. "Do you know of him, and how he speaks?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2009)

*Bael*

*"Thanks anyway. I assume to live in this house, too? Any secret doors we should know about? We cannot left any entrance unguarded."*

[sblock=OOC]

Perception +5
Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 13, 2009)

[sblock=Dining Room]
"I know _of_ him," says Jebediah. He leans forwards, more serious and less snarky. "I've seen him speak, and he's got a strong presence. Not that much of it makes sense to me. Lots of Shoanti mysticism, stuff about the rise of an ancient evil if our people don't cooperate, that kind of thing. I suppose it might mean more to you, but I think he'd get more response from the nobles and arbiters if he was a bit more... well, down to earth."
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kitchen]
"Entranced by the garden? Well, it's got a bit overgrown but I do my best. Oh, I see. Yes, yes, I live here, my room is down the hall there, so I can always be on call for Her Ladyship. I don't know of any secret doors, and I've cleaned every inch of this house for years." (It doesn't look like anyone has cleaned for a long time). "Will you excuse me, sir? I have to serve the main course."
[/SBLOCK]

The dinner passes. Jebediah Jeggare continues to needle Ned as often as he can, and brag about his own business achievements, although sometimes he isn't as rude as he can be, and seems to have found some respect for Maya. Ned makes stupid comments - he seems cheerful enough, if a bit dim-witted. Ceceli says very little, mostly quietly spoken agreement with Lady Dromdal, who spends most of the meal discussing (and mostly insulting) other members of the minor nobility with Lady Guesenholt, who's role seems to be to agree with Lady Dromdal and tell Ned to be quiet.

Finally the meal draws to a close. Despite Barnsworth's rather clumsy service, the food is actually very good. 

Maya, Jerrigan, Bael and Tristan meet in the kitchen whilst Bael and Tristan eat the left-overs. The hired guards are still on dutty, but Barnsworth offers to take them some bread and meat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 13, 2009)

*Bael*

[sblock=OOC]
Had Bael already searched the room the butler has indicated?
Is the garden entrance secured?


Perception +5
Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 13, 2009)

OOC: Yes, it was the one with the diaries that Jerrigan read. The garden is overseen by the hired guards. It is surrounded by a tall hedge, except at the frontage onto Swan Street, where it has a high wall and a wrought-iron gate.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 26, 2009)

Maya waits for a few minutes as Bael and Tristan eat, then says impatiently, "Well, you two were gone for a while. What did you find out? For that matter, was there anything any of you found while searching the place? If not, we should start working out our plan."


----------



## Leif (Nov 27, 2009)

OOC:  Maya was with us when the diaries were read, wasn't she?  If not, Jerrigan will clue her in.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 27, 2009)

*Bael*

"Yes, I found something while you were eating. And I would have already shared it, if we had a moment to speak in private." Bael answers Maya, his voice lowered.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception +5
Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2009)

"In private?" Maya asks, a little confused. "Why? It's these people's house. I doubt it has any secrets they shouldn't know about."

With a shrug she looks around and verifies that they are alone for now.

"Well, this is as private as we can expect while we're here. What did you find?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 30, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan leans in closely so as not to miss a word of the 'reveleation' from Bael.

[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan Arbordelve]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I* 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2009)

*Bael*

Bael looks around before he starts to whisper: "Don't forget, the lady was neither a victim, nor they called for our help, it was here niece. And found something strange on the closed attic. I'm for abandoning this. There is no hint that this slicer has actually her as a target. The payment is insuuficient and frankly, I don't like this people. There is something going on they don't tell, I feel it!"

[sblock=OOC]

Perception +5 to look around, hear,...

Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
As for privacy, we can assume now that the dinner party has wound down, the guests gone home and the denizens of Dromdal Manor (Lady Dromdal, Ceceli and Barnsworth) have retired to their respective rooms. The two hired guards are outside.  I'm not sure of Maya was present when you found the diaries, which I think Tristan read - will need to check back.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Maya]
Sounds like the wind is howling outside. But not quite, actually more like a hound of some kind, muffled.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Tristan]
Sounds like the wind is howling outside. But not quite, actually more like a hound of some kind, muffled.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Bael]
Sounds like a windy night outside, with the wind howling through gaps in this old house..
[/sblock]

[sblock=Jerrigan]
Sounds like a windy night outside, with the wind howling through gaps in this old house..
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 3, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Tristan has not read any diaries; until now he has avoided snooping.[/sblock]

"What's in the attic?

That howling ... that's not just the wind.  It sounds like a dog to me, but  muffled.  We should investigate it."

Tristan tries to track down the source of the howling, whether it be from outside or inside.

ooc: perception +0, take 20


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 3, 2009)

*Bael*

Bael whispers back: "Later! First let's investigate the howling. And don't even suggest to divide!"

[sblock=OOC]

Perception +5 to hear again.

Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2009)

"Don't be fools," Maya says, jumping to her feet.

"That could be a distraction. We must get to the lady! It's her we swore to protect, not some dog!"


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan says, "Howling?  What howling?  All I hear is that dreadful storm outside.  What say we get some more mulled cider and cozy up to a fire for the night?"

[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan Arbordelve]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I* 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 4, 2009)

*Bael*

"Fine, then let's get to the lady. maybe better than just running outside. But stick together!"  Bael responds to Maya as draws his rapier.


[sblock=OOC]

Perception +5 to hear again.

Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2009)

Maya quickly runs through the house, looking for the old woman as fast as she can...asking servants she passes where to go.


----------



## Leif (Dec 6, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Seeing Bael arm himself and Maya take off at a dead run to accomplish Gods know what, Jerrigan is beside himself.  "Would soemone kindly tell me just what in the Green Flames of Gehenna is going on here?"  But, following Bael's lead, Jerrigan draws his scimitar and stands ready.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 7, 2009)

The howling has grown silent, making ti impossible to trace for the moment. The only servant in the house is Barnsworth, asleep in his room (so the snores suggest), but you know where Lady Dromdal's bedroom is from your earlier tour and explorations.

Dashing upstairs in the darkened old house, you find the door to her bedroom locked. There is a pause as rattle the door, then the lady's voice comes faint from within.

"Help!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2009)

*Bael*

"Maybe we will get company soon. Let's follow Maya. I hope not in her doom."  Bael explains to the cleric before starting to move himself.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception +5 to hear again.

Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2009)

*Jerrigan*

"Lady Dromdal, are you alright?"
While the others hesitate, Jerrign exerts his muscle to turn the doorknob.  When that fails, he forces his way in with his strong right shoulder.

[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan Arbordelve]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I* 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 8, 2009)

If the door is still not opening, Tristan will aid Jerrigan in trying to force it open.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 8, 2009)

After a few false starts, the door finally gives way under the onslaught of the two men. Jerrigan stumbles forwards into Lady Dromdal's bedroom.

The Lady herself has wheeled her chair over into the elevator in the far left corner of the room, the little lap-dog Sachi still sat on her lap emitting a high-pitched barking, that is almost drowned out by the deeper baying of Baron the mastiff, locked in a cage over to Jerrigan's right.

Suddenly, from his left, a wide-eyed little halfling dressed in outrageously ruffled and dandified clothing steps in from the left, from behind the door, and with a wordless but gleeful chuckle/gurgle, slashes across Jerrigan's flank with a large razor. The cut bypasses his armour and is deep, blood flowing from the wound.

For the record, the halfling looks nothing like the much older Barnsworth.

"Please stop him!" cries Lady Dromdal.

[sblock=OOC]
Surprise attack on Jerrigan, hits for 11 damage in total.

First full round, initiative goes:

Bael
The Slicer
Maya
Jerrigan
Tristan
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

"With great pleasure, Lady Dromdal!" says Jerrigan as he draws his scimitar and attacks the pesky halfling.

OOC:  IC is down at the moment, so feel free to roll for me? (attack +2, 1d8+1 damage)
OOC:  How much damage should I record for Jerrigan's wound?

[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24 (-11)
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I* 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2009)

*Bael*

Bael reacts immediately, entering after the cleric. Cursing himself for suspecting the butler, he tumbles behind the slicer and completes the movement with a thrust of his rapier.

[sblock=OOC]
Moving left, up, left, left. Tumbling as necessary.
The slicer is after Bael in initiative, so he shouldn't be able to do AoOs any way.
Rapier thrust with flanking bonus (and no dex for the slicer)
+4 (flanking bonus) . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2 (+1d6 sneak)

Perception +5 to hear again.

Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 25/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  How much damage should I record for Jerrigan's wound?




11 points.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2009)

Maya startles at the sudden action, and leaps back away from the giggling, oddly dressed halfling. She clasps her hands and intones a spell in the Shoanti tongue; invoking the guardian spirits of her people. Ghostly greenish light whorls around her briefly, then fades out!

(5' step away and cast Shield!)


----------



## kinem (Dec 14, 2009)

_Damn it!  How did he get in?  If only I hadn't already cast my best spells today!_

Tristan enters the room, trying to bring his guisarme to bear against the little lunatic, but he misses.  _Damn!_

"Surrender, Slicer, you are surrounded!"

ooc: 5' step NE, attack (10' reach), miss


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 15, 2009)

Bael dances past the mad-looking halfling, bounding over a chaise-longue behind him, spinning and thrusting his rapier, but his fancy footwork puts him slightly out of position for a good swing, and he misses. 

At the same time, the mastiff, Baron, barking madly, bursts free from his cage in the corner and charges into the melee. Unfortunately, he goes for the nearest target, Jerrigan. His jaws clamp onto the cleric's rump but fail to penetrate his armour.

"Bad dog!" says Lady Dromdal from her corner in the elevator.

The Slicer spins around, madness and blood-lust gleaming in his eyes. He lashes out with his razor, slicing Bael's forearm. Meanwhile, the wound that he gave  Jerrigan continues to bleed copiously.

Maya steps back and conjures a magical shield into being. Tristan steps into the doorway and tries to get a clear shot at the Slicer between his allies, but can't get the opening. Baron the mastiff continues the harry Jerrigan; so far his barking is worse than his bite.

[sblock=OOC]
Baron: Attack on Jerrigan, misses.

Bael: Tumble check to move through Slicer's area, 16+7=23, success. Rapier attack on Slicer 4+4=8, miss.

Slicer: Attack on Bael, hits for 5 damage. Jerrigan takes a further 2 points of bleed damage.

Maya: Casts shield.

Jerrigan: Attack on Slicer, 8+2+2=12, miss.

Tristan: Attack on Slicer, miss (as above).

Round 2
Baron: Bite attack on Jerrigan, miss.

Further initiative:

Bael
Slicer
Maya
Jerrigan
Tristan
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2009)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Jerrigan goes on full defense against the (rabid?) dog.  He doesn't want to harm the creature, that's probably the Lady's pet.  He will maneuver so that the dog is between himself and the nearest opponent.
"Lady, methinks your beast is in need of some of Sarenrae's redemption!  I'll absolve him as soon as I can devote my full attention to the matter!"

[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24 (-11)
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I* 
[/sblock]

[sblock=WD]Sorry about the flanking thing, Dad, but Jerrigan is pretty scared of dogs, you know?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2009)

*Bael*

Bael curses silightly because of his miss and his wounded left arm. He tries another thrust, using the distraction provided by the cleric.

[sblock=Leif]You know you will leave flanking position on our main target, making me loose sneak bonus? Only info, do as you want [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
about the pic: Is she a Tiefling wannabe???

Rapier thrust with flanking bonus
+4 (flanking bonus) . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2 (+1d6 sneak)

Perception +5 to hear again.

Disable Device +8
For searching for traps and unlocking doors.

Bael
AC 16 (T13, FF13), HP 20/25, F +2,R+5,W+0
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Darkness 1/day, Sneak 1d6
Rapier +2 . 1d6+2 . 19-20/X2
Shortbow +3 . 1d6 . 20/X3

Stealth +8 (including ACP)
Perception + 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2009)

"Ancestors take you!" Maya curses, and flings out a hand. A pulse of shimmering greenish power crackles down her arm and out from her fingers, seeking out the Slicer even through the crowd that's gathering around him!

(Magic Missile! 1d4+1 dmg)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 8, 2010)

Bael ducks and thrusts with his rapier, dodging frenzied slaches of the Slicer's over-sized razor. He lands a hit on the mad halfling, but not a very telling one. Maya's flash of energy darts past Tristan and hits the Slicer who ignores the damage that it causes.  Jerrigan takes up a defensive posture, but his wound continues to bleed.

[sblock=OOC]
WD: Re, the picture. Well, she's kind of old-school Chelaxian, so possibly!

Bael: attack on the Slicer, 14+8=18, hit for 1d6+2=3 plus 1d6=1, 4 damage total.
Slicer: attack on Bael, miss.
Maya: magic missile on Slicer, 1d4=2 damage (I seem to be rolling all 1s)
Jerrigan: goes on Full Defence. Lose another 2 hp.

Next up: Tristan
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 8, 2010)

Seeing that the crazy halfling is not surrendering, Tristan once again tries to skewer him with his guisarme.

[sblock=ooc]If Tristan can flank with Bael, att roll is 15; otherwise 13. I think he can't since he has a reach weapon. Dam = 8.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2010)

*Jerrigan Arbordelve*

Now that things have settled somewhat, Jerrigan is aware who the foe is, and so strikes with his scimitar at the halfling, but misses horribly. Jerrigan's first attack at the Slicer (1d20+2=4, 1d8+1=6)  As soon as he swings, Jerrigan says, "Blast!  I'm not a warrior!  I should have used Sarenrae's Fire Bolt!"



[sblock=stat block, Jerrigan]
Jerrigan Arbordelve, Cleric 1 of Sarenrae (Goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, & Healing)
HP: 24 (-13)
AC: 20, FF: 16, T: 14

Saves:
Fort= +4 [+2(class),+2(ability)]
Ref= +3 [+0(class),+3(ability)]
Will= +5 [+2(class),+2(ability), +1(background trait)]

Scimitar= Att +2, Dam 1d8+1

Domains:
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels),
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)


Spells Prepared
0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level: Bless, Summon Monster I* 
[/sblock]


----------

